# 2008 Hop Plantations



## mr_walker (17/8/08)

I thought I'd kick off this thread for 2008, because I transplanted my Hallertau today. Looking for good things from this one in 2008, after I grew it from a cutting last year! I'm hoping we've seen the last of the nasty Canberra frosts, but I've piled plenty of mulch on top to keep it warm.

I'll be hopefully also be getting a bigger crop from my 12 month old POR.

Here's the Hallertau straight out of the pot today, ready to transplant into its new home the ground near the pool fence:


----------



## jimi (18/8/08)

I was trying to dodge the frosts down this way too and only planted Col & Proudy (Columbus and Pride of Ringwood) a fortnight ago. Of course the frost and cold weather only seemed to begin after I got those boys in the ground :angry: 
No sign of either of them at this stage. How long does it usually take to get these 'initial' cuttings growing? I didn't plant anything as large as Mr Walker


----------



## mr_walker (18/8/08)

jimi said:


> I was trying to dodge the frosts down this way too and only planted Col & Proudy (Columbus and Pride of Ringwood) a fortnight ago. Of course the frost and cold weather only seemed to begin after I got those boys in the ground :angry:
> No sign of either of them at this stage. How long does it usually take to get these 'initial' cuttings growing? I didn't plant anything as large as Mr Walker



Hi Jimi,

I can't believe how cold it was this morning ... typical!

I took my cuttings last year in October, and with a bit of TLC had them growing up a twine 2-3 months later. (that's the 1yo rhizome in my photo) Don't expect any flowers from the first year though. At the same time I planted a small POR rhizome, and managed to get a very small crop from it in the first year. I can't wait to see what they'll do this year!

I documented my cutting propagation technique in this post.

Cheers,

Walker


----------



## 0M39A (18/8/08)

Havent done anything with my rhizomes at all yet, still far to cold in tassie, so they are still living in the fridge in some damp paper towel in a snaplock bag.


----------



## marlow_coates (18/8/08)

Sounds cold fellas.  

Starting to warm up here is QLD and recently had about 2 weeks of straight 'end winter' sunshine.
Planted the only rhizome i could get a hold of, columbus, and within 2 weeks had 2 shoots. Another 2 weeks and now one of the shoots has about 4 small leaves and is maybe 6cm high, the other is coming slowly and has yet to sprout a leaf.

Pretty damn exciting seeing it grow (this is first attempt at hop growing).

One question, hope this is the right thread for it, should I trim it at all in the first year? As I understand from other threads it is important the first year to get a good root system so that the next year can be worth it as it will grow much more in terms of flowering.

Anyway hope it starts warming there and as the days get longer the full advantage of living in the south begins to pay off. :icon_cheers:


----------



## twowhits (18/8/08)

marlow_coates said:


> One question, hope this is the right thread for it, should I trim it at all in the first year? As I understand from other threads it is important the first year to get a good root system so that the next year can be worth it as it will grow much more in terms of flowering.
> 
> Anyway hope it starts warming there and as the days get longer the full advantage of living in the south begins to pay off. :icon_cheers:



I've always just let them grow. They need leaves to grow. (please note not a botanist) I always try and hit them with everything in moderation fertiliser, manure, b&b AND I'm a big user of liquid fertiliser. Keep them well mulched.

In one of the basic brewing radio podcasts, James talks to someone about growing your own and from memory talk about the first year.

Regards

AndrewW
Collie


----------



## dingodidit (19/8/08)

Mr Walker said:


> I'm hoping we've seen the last of the nasty Canberra frosts.



Spoke to soon Mr Walker, how about this mornings, brrrr.


----------



## HoppingMad (19/8/08)

jimi said:


> I was trying to dodge the frosts down this way too and only planted Col & Proudy (Columbus and Pride of Ringwood) a fortnight ago. Of course the frost and cold weather only seemed to begin after I got those boys in the ground :angry:
> No sign of either of them at this stage. How long does it usually take to get these 'initial' cuttings growing? I didn't plant anything as large as Mr Walker



I too planted quite small cuttings (mine were more like sticks than Mr Walker's root balls). Have one Golding now with a tiny shoot (looks like a blade of grass - not sure if its legit or a weed!), another Golding is playing possum and the Columbus just hasn't come to the party yet. Went for the straight in the ground approach. Was a bit nervous as my rhizomes were from WA and from a much warmer climate so hopefully they don't get temperature shock!

Got worried and dug them up a 2 weeks ago to check (probably foolish but had to be sure), and was relieved to see shoots are coming, they're just below the ground. Have put them back in and vowed to leave the suckers alone and let nature take its course.

The large bouts of rain and frost on the grass have been pretty nuts around Melbourne. Like you Jimi, have no idea how long it takes for these guys to take and break the ground, but I guess the minute there's good constant sun we'll find out if they're all good. 

Patience my friend


----------



## braufrau (19/8/08)

No sign of POR or cluster in the adelaide hills!


----------



## fraser_john (19/8/08)

My Tettnang and Goldings I planted in the ground last winter are now about 0.5cm above ground level, the Tett has two strong thick shoots showing whereas the Goldings has about 9 shoots showing.

No sign at all of my new POR and Chinook rhizomes shooting, they are in a pot.


----------



## Maple (19/8/08)

My Columbus has poked through with 2 shoots already, but no sign of the cluster yet. REally worried about the frosts, so have been looking at the Bureau's forecast for low temps each day...so far only 5 degree lows. fingers crossed there will be no more frosts.


----------



## fraser_john (19/8/08)

Maple said:


> My Columbus has poked through with 2 shoots already, but no sign of the cluster yet. REally worried about the frosts, so have been looking at the Bureau's forecast for low temps each day...so far only 5 degree lows. fingers crossed there will be no more frosts.



Get a bit of old shade cloth and just suspend it with sticks above the shoots, that should protect them from getting the ice forming on them, which is what will kill them, another option is to use a glass bottle, filled with a kero/diesel mix with a wick set up and light it like a candle before you go to bed (make sure no flammable stuff nearby and no chance of animals knocking it over), this will provide a tiny about of warmth and enough air flow to prevent frost forming. Kind of like the oil burners or giant fans you see in vineyards in areas where frost is prevalent.


----------



## Maple (19/8/08)

Sweet, thanks FJ. I think I'll stick w/ the shade cloth method. I can see disaster with the fire method (2 dogs, a cat, and enough wildlife to keep it interesting).


----------



## Simon W (19/8/08)

Low voltage power supply and some heater cable?
An old xmas lights transformer is outdoor safe.


----------



## Cracka (19/8/08)

Checked my Cluster and noticed about 6 shoots coming out of the ground


----------



## drsmurto (19/8/08)

braufrau said:


> No sign of POR or cluster in the adelaide hills!



Nor in my part of the hills and the goldings, chinook and cascade are asleep still as well!


----------



## Steve (19/8/08)

fraser_john said:


> another option is to use a glass bottle, filled with a kero/diesel mix with a wick set up and light it like a candle before you go to bed (make sure no flammable stuff nearby and no chance of animals knocking it over), this will provide a tiny about of warmth and enough air flow to prevent frost forming. Kind of like the oil burners or giant fans you see in vineyards in areas where frost is prevalent.



:lol: im sorry - but that must be one of the funniest things ive read regarding looking after your hops :lol: They're a bloody weed! Why dont you get nanna to knit a little blanket and pillow for it too :lol: ..... Just stick a pile of leaves or straw over them, they'll be fine and stop worrying.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## fraser_john (19/8/08)

Steve said:


> They're a bloody weed!



Yup, personally I don't care too much about mine at all, if the frost gets them, they bud up again fine and take off when the weather warms properly anyway.


----------



## Steve (19/8/08)

fraser_john said:


> Yup, personally I don't care too much about mine at all, if the frost gets them, they bud up again fine and take off when the weather warms properly anyway.




exactly....ive just got images of all the half pissed homebrewers toddling out to their gardens just before bed in their jarmies and slippers with a little lantern to put next to their plants. If they can survive the -5 frosts in Canberra with a few leaves on top they'll be right in Melbourne.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Maple (19/8/08)

> exactly....ive just got images of all the half pissed homebrewers toddling out to their gardens just before bed in their jarmies and slippers with a little lantern to put next to their plants.



Damn, that google street view is quick.... :unsure:


----------



## HoppingMad (19/8/08)

Jeez how'd you know I was in my jim jams? :lol: 

You're probably right though, just need to let the "weeds" do their thing, and not stress out so much about 'em.
Sounds like I'm not alone in getting out the back in the dead of night with a torch! But you got me!

Hopper.


----------



## mr_walker (19/8/08)

dingodidit said:


> Spoke to soon Mr Walker, how about this mornings, brrrr.



Holy smokes - and last night was the *only* time this year I forgot to garage my car. I put some water over my windscreen to de-ice it, and nearly slipped over on the ice pond I had just created on the concrete.

You can all thank me for that one - if I hadn't transplanted my Hallertau, it wouldn't have happened. :lol:


----------



## anc001 (19/8/08)

Steve said:


> :lol: im sorry - but that must be one of the funniest things ive read regarding looking after your hops :lol: They're a bloody weed! Why dont you get nanna to knit a little blanket and pillow for it too :lol: ..... Just stick a pile of leaves or straw over them, they'll be fine and stop worrying.
> Cheers
> Steve



I can just imagine setting up this gear to save the plant from a little ice, and end up burning the thing to the ground overnight by accident
:lol:


----------



## dj1984 (27/8/08)

does anyone from S.A have anything showing yet a bloke who i work with has a shoot from his in wellington (murray bridge)


----------



## KHB (27/8/08)

i have some POR showing signs of growth


----------



## Steve (28/8/08)

KHB said:


> i have some POR showing signs of growth




ditto

My beautiful plant was 3 years old when we had to move house last December. It was several feet in the air when I had to chop it down as I wasnt leaving it behind. I put it in a pot over summer and the past few months. I transplanted it about a month ago. Its now just broken the surface of its new home.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## fraser_john (31/8/08)

Mine have started to produce quite a few shoots, as you see the goldings have gone a bit nuts, did not count all the shoots, but there are a lot. The second one is a tettenang, only three shoots showing so far. Third pic is the site for my next rhizomes to be planted with their training poles, plus it will be my pumpkin/cucumber/watermelon patch.


----------



## Doc (1/9/08)

I've got high (get it) hopes for my hops this year.
Not in pots anymore, directly in the ground.
The Columbus has sprouted nicely.

Doc


----------



## Maple (1/9/08)

Here is my columbus, the cluster has yet to show its head


----------



## mr_walker (2/9/08)

It's been pretty warm this week in Canberra so I had a peek under the mulch and it looks like my Hallertau is stirring. No sign of movement from the POR yet.


----------



## HoppingMad (2/9/08)

Maple said:


> Here is my columbus, the cluster has yet to show its head



Aw geez. Maybe I need to be worried. My Goldings is sweet and has one healthy shoot, but the Columbus is still dormant and yet to break ground. And I'm only a couple of burbs away from you Maple. Have been putting leaves on it but no pea straw like yours. Looks like yours is in a pot? You got some secret fertiliser tucked away? 

The next few weeks with this warmer weather will tell I guess. Won't give up yet darn it!

Hopper.


----------



## Mitternacht Brauer (3/9/08)

None of mine have shown up yet but IMHO I would steer away from the peastraw . I devided a bail between my four hop plants and the veggie garden and the peas have germinated in all and just keep sprouting .I keep turning the garden over and pulling from the pots but they keep coming .I just be getting just normal straw next year.


----------



## Maple (3/9/08)

> You got some secret fertiliser tucked away?



The soil in the pots is a mix of potting soil, mushroom mulch soil and sand. I really should have put some clay in there too in order to help retain some of the soil moisture, it drains a little too well I think. It also was looking like tit wanted to sprout just before I stuck it in the soil, so it had a bit of a headstart.


----------



## HoppingMad (3/9/08)

Maple said:


> The soil in the pots is a mix of potting soil, mushroom mulch soil and sand. I really should have put some clay in there too in order to help retain some of the soil moisture, it drains a little too well I think. It also was looking like tit wanted to sprout just before I stuck it in the soil, so it had a bit of a headstart.



Interesting. My rhizomes were more like sticks/cuttings so might be a little slow on the uptake. The mushroom mulch sounds interesting so might give it a crack. Pretty much have put the rhizomes directly in the ground with a tiny bit of dynamic lifter underneath and not much else and while the area they're in gets good sun and is north facing, the soil quality could be a bit better.

Cheers,  

Hopper.


----------



## fraser_john (3/9/08)

HoppingMad said:


> Interesting. My rhizomes were more like sticks/cuttings so might be a little slow on the uptake. The mushroom mulch sounds interesting so might give it a crack. Pretty much have put the rhizomes directly in the ground with a tiny bit of dynamic lifter underneath and not much else and while the area they're in gets good sun and is north facing, the soil quality could be a bit better.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Hopper.



You might be best putting the little stick kind of rhizome into large pots, I got five of those earlier, two POR and three Chinook and put them into a pot, check my website for pics, but one of the POR has about a 1cm shoot poking up already, no action from anything else!


----------



## trevc (6/9/08)

Here's mine so far. One has climbed across the wall already, so I added a new line climbing straight up to the ceiling/light fixture. 
The poor things get REALLY thrashed in the wind up here, some leaves are damaged.


----------



## brendanos (6/9/08)

Trev that will look amazing in a few months! How many bines are you planning to have across the wall?


----------



## trevc (6/9/08)

the 2 main (strong) plants will climb the wall and proceed to the ceiling, there's another weaker one going too that should eventually make it up the wall. I'm happy with how they've done so far. They're really exposed to the elements.


----------



## drsmurto (8/9/08)

Spent the weekend in the garden, lovingly tending my hops and getting the vegie patch ready for planting. Also planted 5 different varieties of chillis but thats another thread........

Noticed that the chinook and cluster have poked there heads thru the layer of compost. Got these form Stuart Ferguson in Tassie. Looks like at least 12 shoots each! 

The 2 goldings i bought from cannabacae (now hopswest on ebay) last year did didly squat so decided to did them up and have a goosy. They are exactly the same size they were when i planted them more than 12 months ago with no shoots...... :angry: put them back in the ground with a metric shed load of compost and horse crap with a stern wanring they will be fed to the chooks if they dont perform. If i had paid the price he is getting them for them this year i would be pissed.

The POR Wally gave me last year has shoots breaking the surface and the cascade is just about there.

Question - how many shoots should i allow to climb? I recall reading that 4 is the magic number and that i should lop the rest maximising growth on only 4 bines? Is this for 1st season only or does this apply to my 2nd year plants?

Also, is height critically important? I plan on running them up a wire frame for ~1m, then running them across to a fence which is approx 2m high. I had plans to extend the fence another 1-2 m but this will get buffeted by the wind and no doubt need some reinforcing. i cant let them hang over the back as the chooks will have a field day.


----------



## gibbocore (8/9/08)

hi blokes,

1 question after Smurto is answered. What should i water into the dirt that my hops are planted into, ie, fertalizer etc...

They have a few purple shoots poking their heads up (my bro and i had a good chuckle already).

Cheers.


----------



## mr_walker (8/9/08)

gibbocore said:


> hi blokes,
> 
> 1 question after Smurto is answered. What should i water into the dirt that my hops are planted into, ie, fertalizer etc...
> 
> ...



I put some slow release fertiliser into the soil, and gave them regular watering with some "Seasol". I also have a worm farm, so I used plenty of "worm juice" on them.


----------



## gerald (8/9/08)

I was kindly given (well swapped for a couple of home beers) a small POR and a small chinook. both in pots. and they've grown about 4cm in the last 9 days. its exciting actually watching plants grow! as opposed to most things which take for ever and dont do anything.

what are my hopes of actually using flowers from them this year?


----------



## drsmurto (9/9/08)

my chinook last year went gang busters. Grew up abnd over the 2m fence and had cones/flowers galore. Picked them and then dried them. Weighed 4g. :lol: 

1st year flowers are a bonus. Hoping for big things from them this year.


----------



## jbirbeck (9/9/08)

My chinook went well in its first year last year as well. I got some good growth and close to a 100g of flowers (maybe I didn't dry them properly). They went into a full flavoured half sized brew. My columbus and Cluster didn't do as well but I did a couple of 3 or 4 litre experimental brews with them with the excess runoff from some bigger brews.

this year they all look like they are going to take off...I'm going to need a bigger freezer.


----------



## wyatt_girth (9/9/08)

Considering that POR gets a bit of a pizzling on here I'ts interesting to see so many folk have planted the POR rhizomes - myself included. Mine hae just taken off over the last couple of weeks and are about 18 inches tall. They copped a bit of a flogging from the wind and rainover the last week but are still standing. I havent trained them other than gently fixing to a stake and let them do the rest. I got a shock on sunday morning when I looked out the window through the sideways rain and seen one hanging towards the ground but nothing a couple of ties didn't take care of til the weather came good and the sunshine returned.


----------



## the_fuzz (9/9/08)

I've got a Tetnang which has sprouted 3 "plants" and they are about 10cms each

I have a cascade on the way which will be planted this week - just before I leave for my BUCKS DAY :chug: :chug: :chug: 

Anyone got any good suggestions for fertiliser etc? I have been using slow release stuff and seasol?

Trev - I noticed you appear to have something else growing in your pot - what is it? Is there any other plants that are good to grow with hops i.e. they help each other out like basil or something?


----------



## trevc (9/9/08)

Whats_Wrong_with_Hahn said:


> I've got a Tetnang which has sprouted 3 "plants" and they are about 10cms each
> 
> I have a cascade on the way which will be planted this week - just before I leave for my BUCKS DAY :chug: :chug: :chug:
> 
> ...



It's just baby spinach, and grows like crazy. I'm not sure the nutrient usage is like vs the hops. It's a 90L pot, so I wanted to have a few more plants on the surface


----------



## jbirbeck (9/9/08)

I've added peas to my half wine barrels with the hops. Peas and beans are feeder crops and so add nitrogen to the soil (my understanding anyway) and hops are supposed to be keen on a bit of nitrogen.


----------



## HoppingMad (10/9/08)

All my stressing was needless. My Columbus finally broke ground (with one tiny shoot about 4mm high) a couple of days ago.
My Goldings Hop has one tiny shoot with leaves on it and with the Vic sun shining nicely today should go gangbusters from now on. 

If I get any extra rhizomes next year will take Maple and other's tips about using a pot first with some good fertiliser to give them a good head start.

For now, all I can say is the best tip for making these suckers grow is to be patient.

Cheers,

Hopper.


----------



## trevc (10/9/08)

Patience? Mine are taking over the balcony... I'm convinced I'll wake up one day wrapped up in hop vines <_<


----------



## HoppingMad (10/9/08)

Sounds like I should have grown mine "at altitude" like you trev to get your kind of results! 

Next time I'll strap a hop pot to my TV antenna! :lol: 

Hopper


----------



## eric8 (10/9/08)

Everyone seems to be wondering why their plants aren't growing fast at the moment, but you have to remember that spring has only just sprung. The days are only just starting to warm up, and most plants and even grass is only just starting to get greener and start growing. 

Give the poor rhizomes a chance, feed them, water them and put them somewhere nice and sunny with some mulch. They will grow when they want to, as people have said they are like a weed and we all know how well weeds grow.

Patience is a virtue they say.


----------



## Mitternacht Brauer (10/9/08)

eric8 said:


> Everyone seems to be wondering why their plants aren't growing fast at the moment, but you have to remember that spring has only just sprung. The days are only just starting to warm up, and most plants and even grass is only just starting to get greener and start growing.
> 
> Give the poor rhizomes a chance, feed them, water them and put them somewhere nice and sunny with some mulch. They will grow when they want to, as people have said they are like a weed and we all know how well weeds grow.
> 
> Patience is a virtue they say.




Eric , I understand what your saying but I want them NOW... :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimi (10/9/08)

Col (my Columbus) raised his head about a week ago and Proudy (POR) is yet to show anything. 

I think the naming thing is important because it helps with when you are talking to the plants .... it's still understood that talking to plants and playing music to them helps them grow right!! h34r:


----------



## barls (10/9/08)

the curiosity got the better of me, i carefully scrapped the mulch back around mine and saw this.
my mt hood






my useless hallertau( yet to get a single cone off it)





my wurtenburger




its looking promising


----------



## matt white (10/9/08)

Barls,

I'd remove at least 75% of that dynamic lifter, way way way over fertilised.

Like a few posters said, be patient, keep them moist, not wet, a dash of fertiliser and a long hot summer will have you all happy.

Gil


----------



## barls (10/9/08)

i actually took the pics before finished spreading it out, also its the 3rd year for my plants


----------



## eric8 (12/9/08)

buster3931 said:


> Eric , I understand what your saying but I want them NOW... :lol: :lol:



I hear you buster, I am just jealous that mine have only just started sprouting their heads out. But I know there is still a good summer to come, and hopefully with lots of rain!


----------



## Swizzle (12/9/08)

Proud parents indeed! 

For what it's worth I have it on good authority from a v succesful hortuclturalist that it's virtually impossible to overdo the dynamic lifter.

My new PoR is still sitting tight in the ground but where I live nothing else has started sprouting either. Time, Grasshopper, time.


----------



## mr_walker (12/9/08)

eric8 said:


> Everyone seems to be wondering why their plants aren't growing fast at the moment, but you have to remember that spring has only just sprung. The days are only just starting to warm up, and most plants and even grass is only just starting to get greener and start growing.
> 
> Give the poor rhizomes a chance, feed them, water them and put them somewhere nice and sunny with some mulch. They will grow when they want to, as people have said they are like a weed and we all know how well weeds grow.
> 
> Patience is a virtue they say.



Mine are just poking their heads out, but it was cold enough to freeze our birdbath yesterday ... so they're not going to be off at full pelt yet!


----------



## trevc (15/9/08)

Ok... this is unexpected. My POR is showing what looks like small flowers, what do you guys think? These rhizomes were only just planted in the first week of July.

They've climbed across the wall, and are currently a couple of feet away from hitting the ceiling, with a few feet or more of string left to climb. Aside from being a bit sun-burned and thrashed by the wind, they're all looking healthy.


----------



## drsmurto (15/9/08)

Looks normal to me. 

This was my chinook last year at the same stage


----------



## trevc (15/9/08)

So, they were around the same age? Did you get much of a crop from them?


----------



## drsmurto (15/9/08)

1st crop so looked impressive but ended up with 4g dry! I have high hopes for it this year.

This was later in the year tho as its only just warm enough now (well... not today) for the shoots to break the surface. My guess is that was late december.

Cheers
DrSmurto

p.s. noone has any thought on how many shoots should be allow to climb? i have heard 3-4 but am still unsure if that was for 1st year plants or was a general rule of thumb? All my 2nd plants have a lot more than 4 shoots breaking the surface!


----------



## trevc (15/9/08)

3 POR rhizomes here, two have only 1 shoot, and the other had one strong, and one slow-growing. I killed the weak one  Very limited space on the balcony, so I need ensure the healthy ones have the most room to grow. It's already starting to look pretty nice with the vines hanging down above your head.


Edit: I recall hearing 3-4 shoots, but can't remember where. A podcast maybe?


----------



## trevc (15/9/08)

Just noticed a bunch of my lower leaves are ripped up from the wind, and a few more are badly sun-burnt. This is definitely not the best location or climate for these guys


----------



## dj1984 (15/9/08)

i would be taking the stuffed leaves off, the plant will be using its energy to get them back to normal.


----------



## stueywhytcross (15/9/08)

trevc said:


> Ok... this is unexpected. My POR is showing what looks like small flowers, what do you guys think? These rhizomes were only just planted in the first week of July.
> 
> They've climbed across the wall, and are currently a couple of feet away from hitting the ceiling, with a few feet or more of string left to climb. Aside from being a bit sun-burned and thrashed by the wind, they're all looking healthy.



nice work trev!, i have planted 5 varieties about 2 weeks ago. Have had some very warm weather of late (high 20's) however the only variety that has poked it head through is the Goldings, which i have read is supposed to be a slow grower. all the others-hersburker, chinook, cascade and columbus have done didley sqwat. a little bit disapointed, particularly with the columbus which i am told runs riot in our conditions.


----------



## stueywhytcross (15/9/08)

trevc said:


> Ok... this is unexpected. My POR is showing what looks like small flowers, what do you guys think? These rhizomes were only just planted in the first week of July.
> 
> They've climbed across the wall, and are currently a couple of feet away from hitting the ceiling, with a few feet or more of string left to climb. Aside from being a bit sun-burned and thrashed by the wind, they're all looking healthy.



nice work trev!, i have planted 5 varieties about 2 weeks ago. Have had some very warm weather of late (high 20's) however the only variety that has poked it head through is the Goldings, which i have read is supposed to be a slow grower. all the others-hersbrucker, chinook, cascade and columbus have done didley sqwat. a little bit disapointed, particularly with the columbus which i am told runs riot in our conditions.


----------



## petesbrew (15/9/08)

Spring has sprung, and my Columbus are slowly poking their heads out of the ground. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Mantis (15/9/08)

My Columbus has just sprouted as well. I have in in a small pot in the greenhouse to get it going


----------



## trevc (15/9/08)

Wish I had a yard! the Balcony sucks for brewing and growing. Brewday clean up is the worst, as I need to take each item in to the shower to clean it off.

It's still worth it for the beer


----------



## Bizier (15/9/08)

My Goldings and Columbus have sprouted (supplied with viable roots), but the Chinook and POR are still looking like sticks (supplied as a cutting).

I am going to put up poles for each, with a T-section at the top to string ropes from. I should be able to make it so that I can hinge it at the base, and lower the whole lot for easier harvesting.

I have to go and check on them this weekend.

I am thinking of freezing the lot wet in smaller bags (rough equiv of 100g dried) and thawing as necessary. Is there any consensus on freezing wet vs dried?


----------



## fraser_john (15/9/08)

Decided to count the sprouts on the Goldings yesterday, 38 of the suckers with more probably going to come up, pretty good for a second year rhizome.

Plan on laying two of the bines down when they are about a metre long and burying them all but the tip, this will form some nice rhizomes for me to give away next winter!


----------



## drsmurto (15/9/08)

Useful info on growing hops

Not sure Brad (Still Brewing) will be happy to see his youthful mug splashed around but it has answered my questions!

FJ - so burying the shoots you dont want will cause them to form roots that can be split and given away/swapped next year? That sounds like an easier option than trying to grow them in pots. Just have to remember where you bury them!


----------



## Screwtop (15/9/08)

Planted my POR, Chinook and Cluster today, all in a row with the Werttemberger and Perle from a few seasons ago


----------



## BobtheBrewer (15/9/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Spent the weekend in the garden, lovingly tending my hops and getting the vegie patch ready for planting. Also planted 5 different varieties of chillis but thats another thread........
> 
> Noticed that the chinook and cluster have poked there heads thru the layer of compost. Got these form Stuart Ferguson in Tassie. Looks like at least 12 shoots each!
> 
> ...




Dr Smurto,

I have the same question as you, haven't seen any answers yet. How many bines should I keep/encourage to grow? My cascade, planted about a month ago, has produced three shoots in the past week. I read somewhere that the first two should be sacrificed and the third left to go for it. What do you think?


----------



## braufrau (15/9/08)

Bizier said:


> I am thinking of freezing the lot wet in smaller bags (rough equiv of 100g dried) and thawing as necessary. Is there any consensus on freezing wet vs dried?



see the bit about drying in drsmurtos link ...
"Drying your hops is vital. Brewing with fresh hops is not desirable unless you like your beer tasting like lawn clippings. Hop cones can also go mouldy quickly if stored fresh. "

Although .. how do we explain all those green hop beers then? But anyway, I would have thought that freezing dry would result in less burning and mushifying of the hops. Think about freezing fresh herbs .. they always look revolting when you take them out of the freezer.


----------



## HoppingMad (15/9/08)

Mr Walker said:


> I put some slow release fertiliser into the soil, and gave them regular watering with some "Seasol". I also have a worm farm, so I used plenty of "worm juice" on them.



Few comments on this thread about fertiliser. So just had a read up on it and the book I have by Ashton Lewis (columnist from Brew Your Own Mag (US)) Says anything with nitrogen is good so seasols, dynamic lifter and worm juice will do the trick. Says that fertiliser during the growing season is a plus.

The section comes with a warning though "Be careful, if you overfertilise, you will get excessive bine growth and the cone yield will suffer."

This could be why some of the guys here with more mature plants aren't getting the yields they're chasing?

Just a thought.

Hopper.


----------



## Barramundi (16/9/08)

just noticed a shoot has broken the surface on my cluster rhizome ... woo hoo !!!


----------



## mckenry (16/9/08)

Was starting to get a bit nervous with all you blokes declaring "they're off and running" but hey, today my Cascade and Chinook are both showing signs of life.


----------



## trevc (16/9/08)

I'd like to try growing hops in hydroponics some time. I bet they'd grow like crazy. Faster, bigger, etc. Deep water culture buckets would be a good option.


----------



## tazman1967 (16/9/08)

Down here in Tas...my PORs have surfaced....come on the rest


----------



## Barramundi (16/9/08)

trevc said:


> I'd like to try growing hops in hydroponics some time. I bet they'd grow like crazy. Faster, bigger, etc. Deep water culture buckets would be a good option.




the 'special' hops of the smokin variety seem to grow quite well hydroponically trev so theres no reason it wouldnt work i guess


----------



## HoppingMad (16/9/08)

trevc said:


> I'd like to try growing hops in hydroponics some time. I bet they'd grow like crazy. Faster, bigger, etc. Deep water culture buckets would be a good option.



Considering how far up a hop vine can grow you're hanging that hydro lamp darn high!  

Hopper.


----------



## trevc (16/9/08)

It's a valid point, and they're in the same family. I think Hops would grow massively strong root structures in DWC. I wouldn't be surprised if you could take in larger crops in confined spaces as well (like my balcony). You can also use organic hydroponics nutrients now, for those that would rather avoid chemical fertilizers.

Just need a PH meter, TDS meter, fishtank air-pumps, and some buckets to get started


----------



## trevc (16/9/08)

Nah, no need for lamps in QLD. People only do hydroponics indoors when they're growing illegal plants, or really exotic ones. The sun would work just fine.


----------



## Barramundi (16/9/08)

HoppingMad said:


> Considering how far up a hop vine can grow you're hanging that hydro lamp darn high!
> 
> Hopper.


 dont have to grow them high can grow them sideways cant ya ?? ive seen a dope plant that was only about 2 foot tall but about 12 foot wide


----------



## HoppingMad (16/9/08)

Ah, gotcha. Apologies, no hydro expert - thought it was about the lamps, but obviously more to it. 

Have heard about this 'soil-less' hydro thing with water and feed pumped through the root system. All very interesting. Might just work. You'd could have yourself some serious juiced up hop cones! Big fat ones!

Hopper.


----------



## HoppingMad (16/9/08)

Barramundi said:


> dont have to grow them high can grow them sideways cant ya ?? ive seen a dope plant that was only about 2 foot tall but about 12 foot wide



Whoah! A dope hedge! Who'd have thought it possible? :lol: 

Hopper.


----------



## trevc (16/9/08)

Hydroponics are very simple, just like seeing someone actually do AG for the first time.... but way more basic than that. 

- Take a bucket/large plastic pot with lid and cover the whole thing in aluminium tape to keep out any light
- Find a small mesh basket or similar, fill it with clay pellets
- Drill a hole in the bucket lid to fit the mesh basket securely
- Place an airstone and plastic tubing going from the bottom of bucket to a fishtank air-pump
- Fill with water, and a pre-determined ratio of nutrients. Make the PH corrections. You'd use a TDS (total dissolved solids) meter, and PH meter here to make everything easy.
- Place small plant/rhizomes in the mesh bucket with the clay pellets, which is now part submerged in bubbling liquid
- Check the PH and nutrients every couple of days
- BIG PLANTS

Just a very brief rundown


----------



## HoppingMad (16/9/08)

trevc said:


> Hydroponics are very simple, just like seeing someone actually do AG for the first time.... but way more basic than that.
> 
> - Take a bucket/large plastic pot with lid and cover the whole thing in aluminium tape to keep out any light
> - Find a small mesh basket or similar, fill it with clay pellets
> ...



Gotcha. So the key is keeping the light out, but hops grow big, so I guess you've gotta train them from side to side or find a big locker, light-proof bag/tarp or cupboard huh?

I like the big plants bit. I wonder if anyone has actually tried this with hops. With the shortage in the US they must have thought about it. Ripper idea if you could figure a good setup.

Hopper.


----------



## trevc (16/9/08)

I think you may have misunderstood. You only need to keep light way from the buckets and/or reservoir. Algae growth and infections are your enemy in the nutrient water. 

The plants always need lots of light, and there's no reason hydroponic setups need to be kept inside (if they're constructed properly).


----------



## HoppingMad (16/9/08)

trevc said:


> I think you may have misunderstood. You only need to keep light way from the buckets and/or reservoir. Algae growth and infections are your enemy in the nutrient water.
> 
> The plants always need lots of light, and there's no reason hydroponic setups need to be kept inside (if they're constructed properly).



Got it!


----------



## Cracka (17/9/08)

WHOOHOO

My cluster is away





grow my little pretties


----------



## jbirbeck (17/9/08)

my Columbus is going mad with a lot of growth, the cascade is away but slowly compared to the Columbus, the Cluster has started to show signs of life, Chinook is still sleeping as is the Wurtemburger...the W has also suffered at the paws of my mad digging cat.


----------



## Barramundi (17/9/08)

lose the cat , simple as that


----------



## HoppingMad (17/9/08)

Wish I had a cat. Would keep the possums away from my hop crop. (The little fellas love the new shoots). Have taken the precaution of fencing my hops in with chicken wire. Will get interesting when the vines get really high as to how I'll keep them off. Have had an invasion of brushtails and ringtails that are using my rear yard like a pantry. Counted 5 brushies and 2 ringtails the other night.

Hopper.


----------



## Bizier (17/9/08)

You can *ahem* eat a possum, whereas you cannot a cat - I think the complimentary beer is an ESB.


----------



## Barramundi (17/9/08)

Bizier said:


> You can *ahem* eat a possum, whereas you cannot a cat - I think the complimentary beer is an ESB.




rumour has it that there are some cultures that may argue that you can indeed eat a cat ....


----------



## Bizier (17/9/08)

Barramundi said:


> rumour has it that there are some cultures that may argue that you can indeed eat a cat ....



Hillbillies don't count as a culture :lol:


----------



## trevc (17/9/08)

> Would keep the possums away from my hop crop


Couldn't you just put out some poisoned food for them to munch on?


----------



## HoppingMad (17/9/08)

trevc said:


> Couldn't you just put out some poisoned food for them to munch on?



:icon_offtopic: (slightly) All manner of things have crossed my mind. Have a trap (which I used to trap and cart 5 brushies out of my roof before sealing off the space) but in Vic you can't use them outdoors by law. It's legit to trap them in roof spaces and move them out (50m away is the rule - usually the suckers come back as are territorial). Believe in NSW they're even stricter and you need a permit or licensed person to remove them but in Vic it's a little more lax.

Have taken to putting collars (of clear pvc) on the tasty trees in my yard and it's slowly moving them on. They want dinner, so they're gradually moving into the neighbour's yard to attack their folliage! 

Am privately hoping that the taste of hops is nasty enough that the little critters won't get a taste for them anyhow. Have read somewhere that eating a raw hop cone tastes pretty full on.

Hopper.


----------



## HoppingMad (17/9/08)

Bizier said:


> You can *ahem* eat a possum, whereas you cannot a cat - I think the complimentary beer is an ESB.



Food and beer matching eh? I like it. Maybe I should open a 'Marsupial Meals' Eatery in my neighbourhood. 

With an appropriate beer list to go with it of course.


----------



## Bizier (17/9/08)

In an effort to steer it back on topic, I proposed that cows would find it too bitter... but my dad reminded me that they eat the pittosporum where he lives... and that stuff smells/tastes crazy... I would say possums would probably love hops.


----------



## HoppingMad (17/9/08)

Will post a shot of my 'possum proofed hop sprouts' tomorrow.

If the critters start attacking them in coming months I may need to come back to this thread from some advice!

Hopper.


----------



## 0M39A (17/9/08)

I'm still yet to plant my hops (im northwest coast tasmania).

still getting frosts every other day so probably a little too chilly atm.

will very soon though.


----------



## drsmurto (17/9/08)

Unless your cat is some sort of tiger/lion breed i would wager a possum would tear shreds out of your cat. 

My local possum prefers the fruit trees to my hops and taunts the cats. The cats (2) are a year old and yet to learn not to #$%^ with possums. 

Possum claws are lethal, cat claws are annoying.

Easier way to deter cats is pour beer on your hops. My cats love wort but cant stand beer.


----------



## gibbocore (17/9/08)

My little doggy went up against a possum.

Possum didn't fair very well 

Jack russells actually have more bite than their bark.


----------



## trevc (17/9/08)

A good air rifle would put lots of holes in a possum. That's how we'd do it in Canada. A laser sight would make for some fun drinking games, too


----------



## Goofinder (17/9/08)

gibbocore said:


> My little doggy went up against a possum.
> 
> Possum didn't fair very well
> 
> Jack russells actually have more bite than their bark.


Yeah, our Jack Russell destroyed a few possums in her time. She's a bit old and decrepit these days though.


----------



## Trough Lolly (17/9/08)

I'm trying to build a steel balustrade in front of the hops to give them something to climb on to but they're up and away and I haven't concreted the posts in yet! I'll be doing that this weekend and trying not to stand on them.

I moved my hops out of tubs into the ground this year to improve the yield and like Steve, I just mulched them in the winter (let god water them) and they're all up and running....I've got solid growth from:
Mt Hood (1st year)
PoR (3rd year)
Chinook (4th year)
Cascade (1st year) and
Goldings (4th year)

What hop shortage?!  

Pics to follow...

Cheers,
TL


----------



## mr_walker (17/9/08)

Well, both of mine are sprouting.

Second year Hallertau (grown from leaf cutting, spent first year in pot), and second year POR (grown from rhizome, in the ground). Got a small crop from the POR last year, so looking for good things this summer!


----------



## BobtheBrewer (17/9/08)

Trough Lolly,
I'm trying to get a bit of advice here. I'm a first season hop grower, have a cascade sprouting three shoots, have heard that in the first year should knock off the first two and let the third go for it. What do you, as an experienced grower, advise,
Bob


----------



## Screwtop (17/9/08)

HoppingMad said:


> Will post a shot of my 'possum proofed hop sprouts' tomorrow.
> 
> If the critters start attacking them in coming months I may need to come back to this thread from some advice!
> 
> Hopper.




You need to get a snake :super:


----------



## HoppingMad (18/9/08)

As promised here's my teeny weeny hops inside their possum proof enclosures!
The leaves are there due to the frosts we've had. All the hops were planted in mounds as I read that that improves drainage and is how the commercial growers plant them.



The Columbus


First Goldings


Second Goldings


Possum Proof fence!

The 2nd Goldings got off to a slower start due to less sun where it has been planted. Have to thank Gryphon Brewing for these - they're all good.
Trevc, my Dad has an air gun but the barrel is bent! (the pellets kind of swing to the left!) Might have to resort to rock throwing if the possums get too close!

On the subject of cats eating spent grains, read somewhere that spent grains can be poisonous to dogs - so those with the Jack Russells who AG might want to keep your curious pooches out of the bin!

Hopper.


----------



## ~MikE (18/9/08)

hmm, i need to get some pictures of mine up, i've got a vienna gold (i've no idea what this hop is like) that's growing very nicely, and a cascade with some growth and a Chinook that's yet to shoot


----------



## Bizier (18/9/08)

In my experience, possums will climb those enclosures if the wire is reasonably stiff. You can put floppy wire on the top, and the possums will be scared to climb on it, or a netting lid.

I only have rabbits to contend with where I have mine, but they will be close to a fence with cows on the other side. I am going to have to protect them with fine netting there as well, as soon as a cow gets a tongue hold, good bye bine.


----------



## HoppingMad (18/9/08)

Have some bird netting lying around in the shed, so might give it a crack.


----------



## Bizier (18/9/08)

HoppingMad said:


> Have some bird netting lying around in the shed, so might give it a crack.



Cool, I have had things disappear in the past from similar enclosures. Though I also think that a possum in the bush will go to greater lengths to eat tasty imported european stuff than a possum in suburbia.


----------



## wabster (18/9/08)

My POR (thanks Johnno) planted last season in a large pot have started to sprout for this growing season. 

As this will be the second season I'm hoping for a good crop this year. 

Last year I got great vine growth, but a spate of hot weather while we were away burnt it off. Though it regrew viorously, it didn't produce anything at all.

There seems to be about 9 or 10 distinct growth points which I find very encouraging and have started to give it a bit of a feed every few days to encourage it.

Lets hope this is a bumper season, Cheerz Wab




​


----------



## Fents (18/9/08)

wabs i got mine in exactly the same pots....may i ask what you are going to grow them up? i tried that plastic sort of square chook wire (plastic tho) they sell at bunnigs on the fence last year and they just couldnt find their way up it. Tried some string after that and they grew up that but alas it was too laste. Looking for some inspiration as to what i could use.....


----------



## eric8 (18/9/08)

Fents
go to bunnings or a garden shop and you can buy plastic poles to different lengths you can grow them up. I have a three in pots and thats what i used last year.


----------



## Fents (18/9/08)

just stick the poles in the edge of the pot like a teepee? sort of like those tomato climb cages ive seen? or am i way off the mark?


----------



## afromaiko (18/9/08)

one of mine popped up today, only planted it on the weekend!


----------



## wabster (18/9/08)

Fents said:


> wabs i got mine in exactly the same pots....may i ask what you are going to grow them up? i tried that plastic sort of square chook wire (plastic tho) they sell at bunnigs on the fence last year and they just couldnt find their way up it. Tried some string after that and they grew up that but alas it was too laste. Looking for some inspiration as to what i could use.....



Fents my setup is a bit unusual but it works. Notice in the pot there is a tent peg? I string fishing line from it to the archway to the right then over to the tree to the left, and the vine runs up the fishing line no worries. I can then train various vines in different directions - a bit higgly piggly but it works. It's a bit of a custom setup for my backyard, the hops are in a place where from here on they get sun from early morning to late afternoon. Cheerz Wab


​
​


----------



## Barramundi (19/9/08)

Fents said:


> just stick the poles in the edge of the pot like a teepee? sort of like those tomato climb cages ive seen? or am i way off the mark?


 

fentscan you run strings /wires across the length of your back yard and run the vines side ways rather than up wards , either that or go up the back fence then a wire/string anchored up to the eaves of the house , just a couple of ideas having been in your backyard , cant remember however if a cloths line is out there or not(could make the across the back plan a no goer)


----------



## afromaiko (19/9/08)

Birkdale Bob said:


> I'm trying to get a bit of advice here. I'm a first season hop grower, have a cascade sprouting three shoots, have heard that in the first year should knock off the first two and let the third go for it. What do you, as an experienced grower, advise,



I heard the same thing about cutting off the first few shoots and then subsequent ones will grow stronger. But there's a bit of conflicting advice and seems some people don't bother. 

The other thing is how many vines should be let grow, is it matter of personal preference or does letting them all run wild lead to decreased yield or something?

Anyone care to elaborate on this?


----------



## eric8 (19/9/08)

Fents said:


> just stick the poles in the edge of the pot like a teepee? sort of like those tomato climb cages ive seen? or am i way off the mark?



I just use 1 pole in each pot, I think they are around 6 foot, they climb the pole easily as they have little ridges on them and then like others have said above just run some wire or string to somewhere else in the back yard.
i will try and find a pic for you.


----------



## devo (19/9/08)

My tettnang is just starting to push through this week.




I doubt I'll get a decent harvest (if any) this season but hopping the follow year will produce a yield.


----------



## Fents (19/9/08)

Barramundi said:


> fentscan you run strings /wires across the length of your back yard and run the vines side ways rather than up wards , either that or go up the back fence then a wire/string anchored up to the eaves of the house , just a couple of ideas having been in your backyard , cant remember however if a cloths line is out there or not(could make the across the back plan a no goer)



well over the side of the house we were "partying" on nothing grows cause of that tree in the school that blocks the sun. so there in pots over the other side of the house near the clothsline. just brought 6 of those 6ft poles and will steak them in the pot then run fishing wire up to the eves i think. i never thought of the fishing line, top idea.


----------



## Barramundi (20/9/08)

bout time to party again in a sober fashion and sacrifice that tree i thinks , if its now stopping a hop plantation its gotta go , let alone filling your gutters


----------



## Fents (20/9/08)

had a look this moroning and i dont have eves! arghhh dodgy tightass builders.


----------



## Barramundi (20/9/08)

gotta be somethin up there you can hook a few lines to though doesnt there ?


----------



## johnno (20/9/08)

wabster said:


> My POR (thanks Johnno) planted last season in a large pot have started to sprout for this growing season.
> 
> As this will be the second season I'm hoping for a good crop this year.
> 
> ...




Good to see they have made it and live on wabster.

Unfortunately the mama they came from seems to have dies after extreme neglect last season. My bad.

I've had a look here and there but it doe not look like it made it.


http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&id=17689


----------



## wabster (20/9/08)

johnno said:


> Good to see they have made it and live on wabster.
> 
> Unfortunately the mama they came from seems to have dies after extreme neglect last season. My bad.
> 
> ...



Jeez Johnno if they grow like that in the ground I think I'll plant them out next season, bugger the pot. I've kinda told MsWab that that particular corner of the garden is mine so it might get filled with rampant hops hopefully.

This season I'll hope for a good growing season and a reasonable output and go for broke next season. And BTW if you want a baby back, just let me know, I'm sure during the dormant season I can get a bit of rhizome off and send it your way  Cheerz Wab


----------



## gibbocore (20/9/08)

HELP

I have mould growing over the dirt on my hops. I put a handfull of dynamic lifter and watered it in the other day and i had mould all over it a couple of days later, i scraped it all off and haven't watered it since. Is everything gonna be ok?


----------



## Fents (21/9/08)

i dont know about hops but with most plants if you cover the base with too much mulch it can go mouldy and rot the plant. i'd make sure the base has a nice clearing of well drained soil around it, not mulch or anything and check it in a few days. also try not to over water them, the more you give them water the more they rely on it for growing. everyting in moderation.


----------



## Steve (21/9/08)

wabster said:


> Jeez Johnno if they grow like that in the ground I think I'll plant them out next season, bugger the pot.



best thing you'll ever do


----------



## Steve (21/9/08)

Fents said:


> i dont know about hops but with most plants if you cover the base with too much mulch it can go mouldy and rot the plant.



still use mulch but keep it away from the base of the plant mate


----------



## Doc (21/9/08)

My five plants are really starting to get some growth happening.
Here are two of them.

Doc


----------



## domonsura (21/9/08)

All of my established babies have decided that now is the time.........the cascade that arrived this week from Rupert went psycho as soon as i showed them the light (really....I opened the box and left it open without uncovering the rhizomes or growth themselves, and the little suckers pushed their way up to the light!) I've put those two in 60 litre pots with the potting mix Rupert recommended.
I have a chinook and a couple of hersbruckers on the way too to join the clan.....looking forward to a house covered in hops this season and hopefully an abundance of cuttings to share for next season


----------



## the_fuzz (21/9/08)

i planted a cascade from Rupert last Thursday - 10 days later I have a shoot that is around 30cms long. The plant has taken off like crazy

My tetnang that was a stick, has 3 nice 20cm shoots coming thrgh

The weather in Sydney has been awesome the last few days, so that is really helping out


----------



## Barramundi (21/9/08)

still have only the one sprout from my cluster , the other five still hidng beneath the surface , today will plant the cascade and perle that i got from rupert these two already have leaves on them so theyre off and running , have kept them semi dark since they arrrived , night shift has prevented me for getting them potted but theyre still happy doin what theyre doin , just waitin now for the rest to spark up the weather has turned a little cooler over the last week after a bit of a warm spell so i guess thats slowed things a little .. waiting waiting ,,,,,


----------



## drsmurto (21/9/08)

domonsura said:


> All of my established babies have decided that now is the time.........the cascade that arrived this week from Rupert went psycho as soon as i showed them the light (really....I opened the box and left it open without uncovering the rhizomes or growth themselves, and the little suckers pushed their way up to the light!) I've put those two in 60 litre pots with the potting mix Rupert recommended.
> I have a chinook and a couple of hersbruckers on the way too to join the clan.....looking forward to a house covered in hops this season and hopefully an abundance of cuttings to share for next season



More than happy to swap cuttings mate.

Keen to grab some hersbrucker, i have cluster, POR and goldings (as well as cascade and chinook).


----------



## Franko (22/9/08)

Planted my first ever hops Vienna Gold and Goldings around 10 days ago and cant believe how fast these things grow.

Franko


----------



## Steve (22/9/08)

Franko said:


> Planted my first ever hops Vienna Gold and Goldings around 10 days ago and cant believe how fast these things grow.
> \



When it really warms up mine used to grow at about 6-7cm a day (a rungs worth on my lattice)....every day when I got home from work it had got to the next rung. I did an experiment a couple of years ago in early december and counted up the rungs to see how tall it would be on Christmas Day. Marked the rung and it was bang on schedule.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## domonsura (22/9/08)

My Cluster managed 22.5 cm of growth in one day last season ! If I hadn't seen it with my own eyes I wouldn't have believed it.

DON'T fall asleep beside your hops..........


----------



## ~MikE (22/9/08)

DrSmurto said:


> More than happy to swap cuttings mate.
> 
> Keen to grab some hersbrucker, i have cluster, POR and goldings (as well as cascade and chinook).




hmm a thought occurred, is there any particular time where prorogation is done? i'm thinking our case swap could be a beer, yeast, and cuttings swappage day? probably something for next year july swap tho...


----------



## Frank (22/9/08)

~MikE said:


> hmm a thought occurred, is there any particular time where prorogation is done? i'm thinking our case swap could be a beer, yeast, and cuttings swappage day? probably something for next year july swap tho...



Hop Swap in July would be a better time.
I will bring some potted hops along in December if I have some left.


----------



## drsmurto (22/9/08)

Wally was handing out loads of POR hops at last years swap.

I was planning on cutting side shoots off up to 1m off the ground and attempted to propagate them. Trimmed them last year but threw them away, will see how i go this year, particularly the cascade.


----------



## bigholty (22/9/08)

Mine are poking through the pea-straw now too. I only have three second-year plants and they will be in pots again this year. The POR was planted in the centre of the pot, but last year it decided to shoot at two points, at opposite edges of the pot. It must have gone along under the soil and emerged once it hit the edge of the pot! Anyone else had ones that have travelled underground?


----------



## Steve (22/9/08)

bigh said:


> Anyone else had ones that have travelled underground?



Yes and thats why I believe pots are too small for hops. Mine are in the ground.

edit: even the 60 litre pots


----------



## drsmurto (22/9/08)

Last year i found my chinook had a shoot 1 metre from the rhizome. I traced it all the way back, wrapped the root into a circle and put it back next to the rhizome. It would have grown its way up a tomato plant otherwise!

So far i havent noticed any stray shoots but the weed are getting a little out of hand so they will be hidden till i get around to planting the vegie patch1


----------



## Barramundi (22/9/08)

just noticed that my victoria has sprouted through , the cluster that popped out a few days ago is now a nice little bundle of leaves 4 more to raise their heads and ill be contented


----------



## Mitternacht Brauer (22/9/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Wally was handing out loads of POR hops at last years swap.
> 
> I was planning on cutting side shoots off up to 1m off the ground and attempted to propagate them. Trimmed them last year but threw them away, will see how i go this year, particularly the cascade.




I don't think you'll have any problems with using the cuttings . This is what I did last year with a few and they all took off like wild fire . I just gave them a liquid fert every now and then . Most of them have resprouted this year while the mother plant is still sleeping along with some new arrivals .


----------



## braufrau (22/9/08)

There's nice isntructions for taking cuttings here
linky


----------



## Goofinder (22/9/08)

How far 'up' will the vines grow before they need to go 'across'? I've got a balcony that faces North out the front of my place that I was thinking of growing hops over. It's about 2.5m up a post then there's a balustrade about a metre high that wraps around.


----------



## Tim (22/9/08)

My brother is looking after my columbus in my absence and says that he would mind swapping some cutting in a few weeks time when he starts trimming. Last year he successfully propagated ten or so which are now down at my oldies farm. Let me know if you want to swap, he is in the Shire.


----------



## trevc (22/9/08)

> edit: even the 60 litre pot


Using a 90L pot on the balcony here


----------



## Trough Lolly (25/9/08)

Birkdale Bob said:


> Trough Lolly,
> I'm trying to get a bit of advice here. I'm a first season hop grower, have a cascade sprouting three shoots, have heard that in the first year should knock off the first two and let the third go for it. What do you, as an experienced grower, advise,
> Bob



G'day BB,
Based on what you've said, I'd let all three shoots go without cutting. All of the leaves are providing nutrients from the sun and to cut back the leaves to 1/3rd will retard growth in the first year. The advice you have is sound - but it applies to mature hop plants. Don't sweat yield in the 1st year - Cascade are a low yield plant anyway. Let them run and you'll be rewarded with exponential growth in years 2 and beyond.

Cheers,
TL


----------



## tazman1967 (25/9/08)

I agree with TL . Im thinking ....If you have got "sticks" for the first time..Lets them all grow. The more growth you can put into the developing rhizome the better (better crop second year). If you have a full rhizome then maybe you can trim to the best 3 healthy shoots


----------



## Trough Lolly (27/9/08)

Trough Lolly said:


> I'm trying to build a steel balustrade in front of the hops to give them something to climb on to but they're up and away and I haven't concreted the posts in yet! I'll be doing that this weekend and trying not to stand on them.
> 
> I moved my hops out of tubs into the ground this year to improve the yield and like Steve, I just mulched them in the winter (let god water them) and they're all up and running....I've got solid growth from:
> Mt Hood (1st year)
> ...


Ok, here's some pics taken today. 

Firstly, here's the single Mt. Hood rhizome:






And now the rootbound and replanted Pride of Ringwood:





The 7 or so Chinook cuttings are lookin good...





The Cascade seedling survived the winter and I'm looking forward to cultivating some cuttings in the new year





And finally, the 7 or so Goldings cuttings that were the first to appear





In terms of scale, the 5 hop plantings are spread out along a 10 metre wide garden bed. We've erected a 2.4m high stainless steel 6 strand wire fence that acts as a balustrade above the retaining wall, but more importantly, provides climbing space for the hopfield...

Cheers,
TL


----------



## daemon (27/9/08)

My hops have finally surfaced (just!!), first time growing them and I have two rhizomes planted. The guy I bought them from wasn't 100% sure, but thought they were POR. I have some sample flowers that I need to get identified but I'm just happy to know they're growing


----------



## Barramundi (28/9/08)

came home this morning after a few days away in sydney to find another one of my zomes has raised its head above the dirt for a look at the sun , three up and three to go !! managed to get another zome while i was in sydney which was originally mine but had to give it away to a mate when i left town in a bit of a hurry, this thing was neglected like nothin else and has new sprouts on it ready to go again which goes to show just how hardy they can be , just need to contact the guy who originally gave it to me so it can be identified again ...

bring on the flowers !!


----------



## onescooter (28/9/08)

Just wondering how your happy you guys are with the finished product in your beers. Is it hard to guage your alpha acids, how are you processing before use, i.e. fresh, dried, and does the flavour match your expectations? Just a few questions before I start growing my own.
Cheers
Scott.


----------



## Barramundi (29/9/08)

have also wonder how you know what the AA% is when growing your own hops ?? anyone know ??


----------



## jbirbeck (29/9/08)

When I did mine I took the AA as the low end of average for the variety. The Chinook was the main one, stuffed an absolte stack in the boil from 30 mins onwards. the result was a nice smooth and very drinkable beer with plenty of flavour.


----------



## devo (29/9/08)

yippy, finally have some foliage.


----------



## fraser_john (29/9/08)

Barra,

I have been wondering this as well. Closest I can get so far is http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f92/influence-...n-hop-aa-76648/


----------



## HoppingMad (29/9/08)

onescooter said:


> how are you processing before use, i.e. fresh, dried, and does the flavour match your expectations? Just a few questions before I start growing my own.
> Cheers
> Scott.



Not that I've grown them before but am planning on drying my hops then sealing them in bags and (refridgerating/freezing maybe?) the flowers. Come march/harvest time provided I have some on the bines was planning on building some timber trays with mesh bases and stringing them up in the rafters of my shed - heard this is a good way to dry them if you don't items like a dehydrator. 

Hopper.


----------



## Wardhog (30/9/08)

Barramundi said:


> have also wonder how you know what the AA% is when growing your own hops ?? anyone know ??



I think I read here somewhere that you chew a hop cone and count backwards from 10. Whatever number you're on when you can't take it any more and spit it out is the %AA :lol:


----------



## Benniee (1/10/08)

Thought I'd post up some pics of my hops for this year. Very sad little things  




It's a small Tett rhizome - was in the same pot (too small I know) last year and produced some shoots but nothing else. Popped up some very early shoots this year, and they are just starting to yellow a little. There are some darker green shoots that appear to be doing a little better.

It doesn't look too much like the other plants posted up here. I don't expect a harvest this year, but I'd like to give the plant a good boost to give it the best chance for next year. Any tips?

Benniee


----------



## Barramundi (1/10/08)

Wardhog said:


> I think I read here somewhere that you chew a hop cone and count backwards from 10. Whatever number you're on when you can't take it any more and spit it out is the %AA :lol:




not sure whether to be concerned or amused wardy .... 

just put another 'unknown variety" into a pot when its shoots some leaves ill get it identified by the guy that gave it to me originally ..
one more makes 10


----------



## anc001 (1/10/08)

my little POR rhisome is loving being in the ground, thanks Boston. :icon_cheers: 
SHe's getting alot of water and a decent amount of sun now.


----------



## QldKev (1/10/08)

Benniee said:


> Thought I'd post up some pics of my hops for this year. Very sad little things
> 
> View attachment 21531
> 
> ...



Best tips I can give you for hops in pots is
- Larger pot (min 400mm but 600mm is better)
- Get some decent potting mix (Searls or something)

QldKev


----------



## wambesi (1/10/08)

QldKev said:


> Best tips I can give you for hops in pots is
> - Larger pot (min 400mm but 600mm is better)
> - Get some decent potting mix (Searls or something)
> 
> QldKev



400 - 600mm deep?
I just potted mine as it's not my house or land, it's a fairly deep pot but not overly wide, how big does the root system grow?


----------



## the_fuzz (1/10/08)

checked my cascade and after being in the gound for 2 weeks, the tallest bine I have it almost 2m high

This plant is scary


----------



## QldKev (1/10/08)

wambesi said:


> 400 - 600mm deep?
> I just potted mine as it's not my house or land, it's a fairly deep pot but not overly wide, how big does the root system grow?


When talking pots it is how wide they are. With hops mine were really suffering in the 400 wide pot..

QldKev


----------



## Screwtop (1/10/08)

Benniee said:


> Thought I'd post up some pics of my hops for this year. Very sad little things
> 
> View attachment 21531
> 
> ...



From experience, the dark green shoots are a dead giveaway that the plant has had a previous season. First shoots after planting are light green and take off almost immediately after planting, it's as though they have been bursting to be planted. The reason for this is naturally enough that they need photosynthesis to produce energy for root development. However they often suffer a little from dieback once the stored energy of the rhizome has been depleted. Established plants take their time, no hurry, they have lots of reserves and plenty of roots available to provide nourishment to the growing bines.

The new rhizomes I've planted this spring are now at 300mm and the 3 yo plants are only showing 50mm of new dark green growth.

Screwy


----------



## daemon (1/10/08)

Just a quick pic of my second plant, you can see the growth spurt it's had in just 1/2 a week! The other is going well too but obviously this rhizome had a better energy store. I have very thick, clay black soil so although I did a fair amount to improve it and wasn't sure how it'd go. I used a good amount of gypsum, dry lawn clippings, chook poop and a bag of cheap potting mix to boost the soil quality a bit. That and a bit of seasol to water them in has worked well for all my plants so far (lots of herbs, fruit and veggies) and the hops seem to be following suit.


----------



## Weizguy (4/10/08)

I've just ordered a cubic metre of Organic "supersoil" to be delivered tomorrow. That should more than fill the 2 - 120cm square by 20 cm deep treated pine sleeper raised garden beds for my 2 Chinook rhizomes. I calculated the volume of the 2 square beds at about 280 litres each. It looks like I'll have leftovers for the vege patch.

The hops will be trained to grow up twine attached to a nearby power pole. Perhaps this is the advantage to living in the bush?
Height? The sky's (almost) the limit. How tall is the power pole? Big enough I think.

Les the Chinook grower


----------



## stueywhytcross (4/10/08)

Barramundi said:


> have also wonder how you know what the AA% is when growing your own hops ?? anyone know ??


You can get your hops tested, however it is expensive, and each year the aa% can vary dramatically.

For cost and convienience;
bittering hops use store bought pellets with an alpha rating and just use the dried homegrown hop flowers for aroma and flavour.


----------



## gibbocore (4/10/08)

Screwy, that makes loads of sense. My chinook has just got its first leaf, however this is its second season and the rhizome is massive and i have about 6 thick greeny/purple shoots slowly establishing themselves.


----------



## wyatt_girth (4/10/08)

POR has taken a fair pizzling in the weather (storms, heat, gales) recently but is still standing.


----------



## Barramundi (5/10/08)

OK so i was starting to get impatient and dug up the remaining rhizomes this morning that havent yet sprouted , seems i have managed to kill/rot 2 of them with possible over watering and maybe putting them a bit too deep in the dirt , however they were all planted watered the same and 4 of six have sprouted , oh well no POR or Goldings this year, does anyone still have zomes for sale at a realistic price ?


----------



## Weizguy (6/10/08)

I planted out my 2 Chinooks yesterday. It was a good arvo for transplanting - overcast. Today we have light rain, s that helps too. I watered 5 litres on each immediately to assist with transplant shock.
The rhizomes were planted on a mound in a 120cm (4 ft) square made of treated pine sleeper, so the plants have excellent drainage, and yes! it's above the flood line at my place.

Each plant has at least 6 small shoots.

eBay link to Cascade and Perle rhizomes


----------



## agraham (6/10/08)

Here is my Hallertau rhizome planted 3 weeks ago poking out for a look.


----------



## BobtheBrewer (7/10/08)

Trough Lolly said:


> G'day BB,
> Based on what you've said, I'd let all three shoots go without cutting. All of the leaves are providing nutrients from the sun and to cut back the leaves to 1/3rd will retard growth in the first year. The advice you have is sound - but it applies to mature hop plants. Don't sweat yield in the 1st year - Cascade are a low yield plant anyway. Let them run and you'll be rewarded with exponential growth in years 2 and beyond.
> 
> Cheers,
> TL



Thanks for that TL, will give all a go
BB


----------



## gibbocore (10/10/08)

Hi All, i've got some greenery on my plant now, and i just have a few questions bout whats going on. 

As you can see, i have one shoot with a few leaves and quite a few, what look like asparagus spears growing horrizontal out ofthe dirt. 

At a guess, is my shoot with leaves providing energy for the ground shoots to snake across the ground to find something to climb? I have a stack of lattice just out of shot, should i put some stakes in near the new shoots to let them climb to the lattice?






its a second generation chinook, the rhizome when re-planted was about the size of two fists.


----------



## Fents (10/10/08)

you can let them go for a fair while without anything to let them climb on, my shoots were nearly over a meter high and i just staked them last week and made them climb up to the lattice on my fence. in the next few days you will see those new shoots come out to play too, just relax and let it do its thing.


----------



## gibbocore (10/10/08)

awesome, cheers mate!


----------



## Fents (10/10/08)

heres a few of mine...

Tettnager without stakes






After stakes






Tett, Cascade, Cluster






Little cascade


----------



## therook (10/10/08)

Fents said:


> heres a few of mine...
> 
> Tettnager without stakes
> 
> ...




Good to see you put a lot of thought into the placement of the stakes Fents  

Rook


----------



## Fents (10/10/08)

shorcut stanley they call me wook!

nah they are actually placed belive it or not, photos just dont show, they are all sitting up under the first bit of trellis in the fence


----------



## etbandit (10/10/08)

Fents said:


> heres a few of mine...
> 
> Tettnager without stakes
> 
> ...



Fents,

Im growing hops for the first time and I've got my rhizomes in exactly the same pots. Do you get cones from growing them in pots, or do you really need to have them in the ground for best cone production?


----------



## eric8 (10/10/08)

therook said:


> Good to see you put a lot of thought into the placement of the stakes Fents
> 
> Rook



:lol:


----------



## Fents (10/10/08)

etbandit said:


> Fents,
> 
> Im growing hops for the first time and I've got my rhizomes in exactly the same pots. Do you get cones from growing them in pots, or do you really need to have them in the ground for best cone production?



dont know etbandit i'll let ya know in march 

nah seriously these are second year rhizomes i planted in those pots last year (neglected over winter too). i got one whole cone last year of one of the plants (which i promptly broke in half and sniffed till i couldnt sniff no more)....but last year they looked nothing like they do this year, this year they have way more shoots, leaves etc, im hoping i'll get just a little bit of cones this year.

99% of any plants will do better if they are in the ground than pots, incl hops, only reason mine are in pots still is because i've got to landscape my whole yard (all 5 meters of it) and just havnt gotten around to it yet...next year they are going in the ground without a doubt.


----------



## Bizier (10/10/08)

A new depth of meaning to the words "beer garden".


----------



## eric8 (10/10/08)

Fents said:


> because i've got to landscape my whole yard (all 5 meters of it) and just havnt gotten around to it yet...next year they are going in the ground without a doubt.



I know how you feel Fents, I just finished redoing my backyard, laid 90m2 of turf. I made a large garden bed in one corner of the yard, but was only allowed to plant one rhizome  .

The other 3 are in 50 litre pots, which I will build little platforms for and have them on a wall that gets most of the sun.


----------



## drsmurto (10/10/08)

Mine are all in the ground on the outside of the 2nd section of the chook run so are well fertilised. I have something similar to these garden 'obelisks' that allow the hop bines to climb approx 3 feet off the ground before running across to the fence of the chook run to climb as high as they like. 

Didnt want the chooks to eat the precious.


----------



## dj1984 (10/10/08)

just a quick question how much water should i be using per plant in the first year


----------



## Fents (10/10/08)

you'd be hard pressed to over water a hop but it can happen, i think barra overwaterd a rhizome and it died.

seriously just treat em like any other plant they are very hardy and hard to kill, just water it normally like you would say a tomato plant.


----------



## dj1984 (10/10/08)

i have just been using 10L in a watering can and using it for 5 rhizomes


----------



## Doc (11/10/08)

My hops are really starting to go gangbusters.
My wife thinks she can see them growing from the kitchen window.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## wambesi (11/10/08)

Nice pics Doc, let's hope mine will grow nice and big too 

Just transplanted my chinook into a bigger pot I just got to give it more room, hopefully it will survive the horror!


----------



## Mantis (13/10/08)

Your plants look fantastic Doc. I hope mine look like that in a month or two
I have Chinook planted out in the soil two weeks ago and Columbus still in a pot to get it going


----------



## Barramundi (13/10/08)

Fents said:


> you'd be hard pressed to over water a hop but it can happen, i think barra overwaterd a rhizome and it died.
> 
> seriously just treat em like any other plant they are very hardy and hard to kill, just water it normally like you would say a tomato plant.




yep i managed to kill two rhizomes from what appears to be overwatering too early , when i got impatient and dug them up they were all rotten lookin and soft , have left them in the pots to see what happens but im not confident... go easy on the water till it starts to shoot, having said that you dont wanna dry them out either


----------



## drsmurto (13/10/08)

Cascade growers....

Is anyone else finding the cascade rhizomes are a lot more troublesome than the other varities?

My POR, Goldings, Cluster and Chinook are doing very well. I am giving the cascade the exact same treatment yet it seem to be frozen in time. I have one shoot about 10cm out of the ground that looks almost dead. I dug up the rhizome and its seem ok but not exactly healthy. 

Am i destined never to grow cascade?


----------



## gibbocore (13/10/08)

10-4 on that, i cant kill my chinook, no matter how hard i try, but the cascade is very tedious, it barely grew last season, and this year i think i can just see one little incy speck of green starting to emerge from the rhizome. Apparently they are a slow grower.


----------



## HoppingMad (13/10/08)

dj1984 said:


> i have just been using 10L in a watering can and using it for 5 rhizomes



+1 on that - but with 4 rhizomes. Will be doing much the same when my 5th arrives (might go a little more depending on how hot it gets over summer).

Still waiting on my 5th due to a mail stuffup. Sposed to arrive 2 weeks ago. Should be coming any day now...waiting...waiting... might win the record for the latest planting.

Reckon hops aren't as thirsty as a tomato plant. If you don't water a tomato after a hot day the leaves go limp - doesn't seem to happen with the hops - these guys love the sun, as long as the root base and ground doesn't dry off too much.

Hopper.


----------



## eric8 (13/10/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Cascade growers....
> 
> Is anyone else finding the cascade rhizomes are a lot more troublesome than the other varities?
> 
> ...



Dr S,
mine is a bit smaller than the other three I have, but it doesn't seem to be growing all that fast either. I think someone wrote that they do grow a bit slower than most other hops. Maybe it needs some food?


----------



## drsmurto (13/10/08)

eric8 said:


> Dr S,
> mine is a bit smaller than the other three I have, but it doesn't seem to be growing all that fast either. I think someone wrote that they do grow a bit slower than most other hops. Maybe it needs some food?



Feed them every 2nd weekend. The ground i planted it in was a good mix of compost and soil. Maybe the warmer weather will give it the kick up the arse it is sorely in need of............


----------



## Mantis (13/10/08)

gibbocore said:


> 10-4 on that, i cant kill my chinook, no matter how hard i try, but the cascade is very tedious, it barely grew last season, and this year i think i can just see one little incy speck of green starting to emerge from the rhizome. Apparently they are a slow grower.




Tomatoes will always go limp on a hot day but should pick up in the evening when it cools. Going limp does not neccessarily mean they need a drink. Over watering tomatoes does them no good. 

My Columbus has been out of the ground weeks longer than the Chinook (see pics above) and it seems to be frozen as well. Maybe the rhizomes of these slow ones were smaller and with less starter roots


----------



## jbirbeck (13/10/08)

my cascade took off but has now stalled and done nothing for weeks (first year plant, doing the same thing as my first years last year which is a pain), in my second year collection, my Columbus took off as well and did a metre in the space of a week or two, has now stalled, the cluster bided its time and now has three shoots doing 10cm a day, and the Chinook has done nothing yet.


----------



## trevc (13/10/08)

My POR aren't doing very well at all. The lower half of the plants is badly sun burnt and wind-damaged  The tops that get more shade are doing ok, but growth is definitely way slower. We're moving soon, so hopefully the new place will have a more suitable hop-growing space.


----------



## Fents (13/10/08)

Rooting Kings said:


> my cascade took off but has now stalled and done nothing for weeks (first year plant, doing the same thing as my first years last year which is a pain), in my second year collection, my Columbus took off as well and did a metre in the space of a week or two, has now stalled, the cluster bided its time and now has three shoots doing 10cm a day, and the Chinook has done nothing yet.



exactly the same my way too, second year plants are doing well, first year cascade's taking its time.


----------



## domonsura (13/10/08)

I'm hoping for lots of growth this year, I got a few more varieties this year so it will be interesting to see how well each of them do. I've got reasonable growth from everything so far, even the recent arrivals are getting off to a reasonable start with the exception of the cascade - it's still doing OK, but just not as fast as the others. Out of all the cuttings I took last year I didn't have much luck, I think I neglected them a little too much and they dried out. Maybe they didn't get enough growth in before the end of last years season. I have about 8 of them that might be viable...I'll have to try again this year I think.





One of the cascades, the rhizome was HUGE and it has about 20 odd definite shoots - hopefully some of them wll take as cuttings.




Last years Hallertau, getting off to a ripping start.




Last year's Cluster (caged because my cat is a bastard and he seems to have something against Cluster and POR), the only one I got a little harvest from, masses of rhizome there and so many buds I couldn;t count them. This one also sent runners out to the edge of the pot, so I trimmed them off and planted in the smaller pots you can see at the back.




New season cluster, hoping for the same performance from this one as last years one....




Chinook, new addition this year. Has popped up quite happily and growing well.




Pride of ringwood, also caged because of cat.... <_< 




Smaller less vigorous POR, considering planting this one out along the front fence......




Hersbrucker, new this season still getting started.




The cuttings from last year, one POR with it's head out, the rest still thinking about it.....

So overall I'm hoping for forests of growth ......and LOTS of cuttings as well......

:lol:...I'm SURE my neighbours think I'm growing dope all over the place........I also have another cascade in a pot at the shop and you can see the look on some people's faces when they walk past that they're not sure and they're DYING to ask........think I might have to put a "NO I'M NOT A DOPE PLANT" sign on it :lol:


----------



## Fents (13/10/08)

try living next door to a high school with teenagers. if i see one more student pop their head over my fence for a look im going to rip their head off and plant it. i can see whats going to happen to, old mate curiosity will team up with old mate looser, jump my fence whilst they are flowering and try and rip them, only when they get home they are not going to know what the **** they have ripped and prob throw it all out. 

HOP signs sounds like a good idea dom.


----------



## HoppingMad (13/10/08)

Mantis said:


> My Columbus has been out of the ground weeks longer than the Chinook (see pics above) and it seems to be frozen as well. Maybe the rhizomes of these slow ones were smaller and with less starter roots



Interesting on the Columbus. Mine is more interested in growing outwards in a bunch than upwards. Maybe it's just the way they grow? Took a long time to take too, despite being in the ground longest as well. 

Doesn't sound like as big a hassle as the Cascades. Maybe those ones like the cooler weather perhaps? They certainly grow a lot of them in Tassie and NZ? 

Hopper.


----------



## stueywhytcross (13/10/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Cascade growers....
> 
> Is anyone else finding the cascade rhizomes are a lot more troublesome than the other varities?
> 
> ...



my cascade plant has done nothing over the past few weeks compared to other varieties.


----------



## the_fuzz (13/10/08)

my cascade rhizome from rupert has gone from a rhizome to 3 3m high shoots in approx 3 weeks. I swear I can see it growing.

My tetnang has grown to about 20cm high and stopped, but the cascade is just scary


----------



## Kleiny (13/10/08)

my hallertau got stood on and put back about 3 weeks by the local water meter reader motherf#@&*r!!!!!!!!! :angry: 

I thought about going for damages and loss of production


----------



## barls (13/10/08)

this years wurtemburger





my hallertau




my mt hood with a close up of the two separate bug burst














all off to a good start this year with almost all being about a foot high already with the hal already winding itself around the lines without help


----------



## Fents (14/10/08)

barls i'd love to see where and what that string goes up to. very neat setup.


----------



## domonsura (14/10/08)

Fents said:


> barls i'd love to see where and what that string goes up to. very neat setup.


 ditto...just looked at that and thought it looked very tidy.......


----------



## devo (14/10/08)

Good signs, one of the 3 shoots has begun to find its own way up the wire.


----------



## HoppingMad (14/10/08)

Looks like everyone's getting their hop strings/trellises happening - since this is my first year growing what height does everyone recommend building a trellis pole/string to?
I was thinking about putting in some poles and a trellis that I could remove/slide out after the march harvest, but not sure about an ideal height to build to with the set-up I'm planning.

Have seen a trellis design on the net that was 4.4ft high (seems small to me). Is there any height that the more experienced growers think is a goer or have got working? Or is everyone keeping it simple and running them off their sheds and fences? Saw another design that had the hop pole rigged to the side of a chimney - that seems a bit nuts to me.

Hopper.


----------



## Fents (15/10/08)

have em as high as you like i reckon but just remember the higher you have them the higher you have to climb to harvest. 4.4ft sounds like the perfect height to harvest for this short ass.


----------



## SteveSA (15/10/08)

Climb to harvest? Just cut them down and harvest on the ground.


----------



## drsmurto (15/10/08)

So now that most of the hops are up and running...

Is anyone able to answer my question from a few pages ago? How many shoots should we allow to grow to maximise cone formation? I have read 4 per plant but i am not sure whether that refers to 1st year plants or not. Like many of you, my 2nd year plants have too many shoots to count.


----------



## Bizier (15/10/08)

I plan to have mine on large (3m?) gal poles this weekend with strings coming down to the ground. I want to be able to give them the maximum light exposure and surface area possible, but also be able to lay them down to harvest.

I have had no activity from my chinook or goldings, though the stems are green and not rotted, which shows that they might be thinking of a move. Cluster + Hersbruk from ebay are moving fast because they came well packed and advanced, POR and Columbus are maybe 500mm. I'll take pics when I am tending to them this weekend.


----------



## Bizier (15/10/08)

DrSmurto said:


> So now that most of the hops are up and running...
> 
> Is anyone able to answer my question from a few pages ago? How many shoots should we allow to grow to maximise cone formation? I have read 4 per plant but i am not sure whether that refers to 1st year plants or not. Like many of you, my 2nd year plants have too many shoots to count.



I have read commercial guys do 3 leaders, but for 1st year plants leave everything there to focus on establishing better 2nd year rhizomes.


----------



## drsmurto (15/10/08)

From here



> When the young vines are about 1 foot long,* two to six vigorous vines are selected* for each hill and the rest are removed. One to three vines are trained clockwise on a string which has been staked to the hill. Hops mainly grow vertically, but lateral sidearms extend from the main vine and produce flowers. The main concern is to support the vines and prevent the sidearms from tangling. Most cones are produced on the upper part of the plant.
> 
> In July, the lowest four feet of foliage and lateral branches can be removed to aid in air circulation and reduce disease development. The removal of lower leaves (stripping) must be done carefully to avoid breaking or kinking the main stem. In August allow additional bottom growth to remain to promote hardiness of the crown and plant vigor for next year.
> 
> At the end of the season you can bury healthy bottom vines for propagating new plants the next spring. Simply bury the vines in a shallow trench and mark their location. In spring dig them up and cut them into pieces about 4 inches long. Make sure each new cutting has an eye or bud.



The months are out of whack due to it being a seppo link but this was the idea i followed last year. I let my bines climb up a garden obelisk that is ~80cm high and then run across to the fence. I strip all the leaves up to the top of the obelisk as mentioned in the above link.

Whats interesting is how to use the off shoots from the bottom to grow new rhizomes. I also read elsewhere that instead of cutting off the excess shoots that yo dont allow to climb, you can fold them over to the ground and cover them in soil/compost/mulch etc to allow them to develop into rhizomes, grow roots and a few shoots. Might be an easy way for us to share our hops around next year?


----------



## Fourstar (15/10/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Whats interesting is how to use the off shoots from the bottom to grow new rhizomes. I also read elsewhere that instead of cutting off the excess shoots that yo dont allow to climb, you can fold them over to the ground and cover them in soil/compost/mulch etc to allow them to develop into rhizomes, grow roots and a few shoots. Might be an easy way for us to share our hops around next year?




That was my plan. I think we will have allot of us trading chinook and cluster thou as allot of us did a buy up on ebay recently.


----------



## drsmurto (15/10/08)

Fourstar said:


> That was my plan. I think we will have allot of us trading chinook and cluster thou as allot of us did a buy up on ebay recently.



CHinook and cluster. Pfffffft! 

POR is where it at :super:


----------



## Bizier (15/10/08)

I'd actually be interested in trading enough cones of a common variety to make a brew with someone, just to compare how they differ for soil types, temperature, latitude etc.

EDIT: Assuming I get some hops in a timely fashion


----------



## HoppingMad (15/10/08)

Bizier said:


> I plan to have mine on large (3m?) gal poles this weekend with strings coming down to the ground. I want to be able to give them the maximum light exposure and surface area possible, but also be able to lay them down to harvest.
> 
> I have had no activity from my chinook or goldings, though the stems are green and not rotted, which shows that they might be thinking of a move. Cluster + Hersbruk from ebay are moving fast because they came well packed and advanced, POR and Columbus are maybe 500mm. I'll take pics when I am tending to them this weekend.



3m sounds good. Might go something similar. Am thinking of some kind of setup so I can unhook the string/wire at the top from a hook and lay them out flat on the ground when harvesting. Read that Chinooks as a variety are quite vigorous so when it grows you can get up to 3 harvests off them as they flower heaps. That's more than many of the others from what I've read, but I'm sure it comes down to growing conditions with all these things. Dunno, if that means in the first growing season though the info I has doesn't say - but once established they're supposed to be a pretty good variety for big cone harvests.

I don't have any Chinooks but have two Goldings. They have been very slow on the uptake but are now getting more height than my other hop varieties (hence the question about trellis). Sounds like you've got good shoots on yours so should be right. I dropped a little fertiliser in under the rhizome when I planted (dynamic lifter, some are using seasol - the yank forums I've read use miracle grow). This seems to encourage them. 

Hopper.


----------



## raven19 (15/10/08)

Really enjoying seeing the pics of the hopes & rhizomes everyone.

I look forward to hearing how harvesting goes and how many kilos of cones you all get.

I shall hve to get into this also... once we get a house...  

Cheers.


----------



## drsmurto (15/10/08)

raven19 said:


> Really enjoying seeing the pics of the hopes & rhizomes everyone.
> 
> I look forward to hearing how harvesting goes and how many kilos of cones you all get.
> 
> ...



Plant them in pots


----------



## wambesi (15/10/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Plant them in pots



+1
Thats what I'm doing in our work provided house until we buy sometime in the next xx years


----------



## schooey (15/10/08)

The schooey plantation...





Chinook that has been in the pot for about 2 and a half weeks.






Hallertau that has been in the pot for 2 weeks


----------



## Barramundi (15/10/08)

mine are all in pots ...got my goldings rhizome from Rupert this afternoon and planted it in a pot along with the others ... which are starting to come up slowly looking for the sun ... just waiting on the chinnook now , and the unknown soldier ...


----------



## Mantis (15/10/08)

One big thing I like is that the earwigs dont seem to like them. These little bastards chew of any fresh shoot around here. Orange tree, passionfruit, zuccini etc etc have all been hit by them, but not the chinook


----------



## drsmurto (16/10/08)

Earwigs rape my garden but leave the hops alone. 

That job is saved for those little bastards, the spider mites.

I hurt them last year, hurt them real good. 

40 dried chillies, a couple cloves of garlic and some liquid soap in 1L water pureed in a blender and then strained into a spray bottle. 

So far they havent returned but i have the chillies on standby.........

Also works on aphids.


----------



## raven19 (16/10/08)

Pots the go it is then for me as a renter...
I have noticed numerous sellers on Evilbay for rhizomes - is this where everyone usually buys their rhizomes from?
Hoping this is not too much off-topic!  
Cheers.


----------



## raven19 (16/10/08)

DrSmurto,
Fantistic work on the mites using chillis, I shall have to utilise this in future plantings!
Hurting mites is good!


----------



## HoppingMad (16/10/08)

raven19 said:


> Pots the go it is then for me as a renter...
> I have noticed numerous sellers on Evilbay for rhizomes - is this where everyone usually buys their rhizomes from?
> Hoping this is not too much off-topic!
> Cheers.


You're nearing the end of the rhizome season. Rhizomes are best planted when it's a little colder. Have a hunt about, but if you're chasing a particular variety you may have to wait for next year.

Evil Bay is thinning out for sellers of the zomes. About 5 still on there at last count, a couple at silly prices. Don't buy into a rhizome at $40-$60, it's crazy unless you want it that bad. My tip is check back to ebay regularly, and wait for the 'buy it now' prices to pop up from the vendors as they get desperate. These guys really only have till mid november at absolute latest I would think to move their stock. Too darn hot after then. Have bought a hallertau and a hersbrucker this way. The 'buy it now' prices have been as low as $15. Bidding up to $120 for a cascade rhizome (it happened in july believe it or not) is crazy stuff, but some people get desperate.

Another option if you like Aussie pale ales, and a good bittering hop is to go a pride of ringwood rhizome. These have been regularly up for grabs on this forum and I believe Sandy at Hopco has had quite a few available regularly at decent prices - $25 a zome from memory. You'll find contact details if you do a search on AHB.

Gryphon Brewing had about three varieties earlier in the year, but none now. A few of the members had small amounts available but they are now gone and there was a Western Australian bulk rhizome buy at one stage. There is a place in Tassie that does them retail via mail (found it googling) but they closed off their offer for about 6 different varieties at the end of July. Most of the giveaway zomes on AHB happened in the middle of winter - August.

If you get stuck - check the hop register in the articles section and pester someone for a freebie that lives near you next year. As you'll see from the register, many of us are growing for the first year so can't cut you off a slice yet, but you never know what will turn up.

Hopper.


----------



## raven19 (16/10/08)

Thanks HoppingMad plus DrSmurto & Bizier for the PM's.

Cheers!


----------



## Fourstar (16/10/08)

Well here are 2 of my plants, both Chinook. Got my cluster at my oldies place as i dont have enough room in my townhouse courtyard for 3! The big one is growing at a rate of an inch a day atm!


----------



## Mantis (16/10/08)

Fourstar said:


> Well here are 2 of my plants, both Chinook. Got my cluster at my oldies place as i dont have enough room in my townhouse courtyard for 3! The big one is growing at a rate of an inch a day atm!




I'd take those pots out from under that apple tree. One of those red things is likely to fall and crush your plants


----------



## Paul H (16/10/08)

Guys,
Planted this Chinook Rhysone 3 weeks ago &was wondering what I should do at this point? Behind the pot is a trellis about 2m high & 2m wide, should I lead it onto that or rig up some wire?





Cheers

Paul


----------



## jimi (16/10/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Earwigs rape my garden but leave the hops alone.
> 
> That job is saved for those little bastards, the spider mites.
> 
> ...




I'll have to give this a run. Something is keeping all leaves off Col (columbus) who is still a sad little 5mm stalk. He had another little growth breakling through but something has completely knocked that off. I'm giving up hope for Proudy (POR) he's shown no sign of life at all and been inthe ground about 6 weeks or so.

For the record I've seen no mites around the hops at all, but will give the spray a go


----------



## Mantis (16/10/08)

jimi said:


> I'll have to give this a run. Something is keeping all leaves off Col (columbus) who is still a sad little 5mm stalk. He had another little growth breakling through but something has completely knocked that off. I'm giving up hope for Proudy (POR) he's shown no sign of life at all and been inthe ground about 6 weeks or so.
> 
> For the record I've seen no mites around the hops at all, but will give the spray a go




Seen any snail or slug trails around them at all ???


----------



## Fourstar (16/10/08)

Mantis said:


> I'd take those pots out from under that apple tree. One of those red things is likely to fall and crush your plants



Hehe,

A mate from work is growing hops, he thaught his were big so far! I just took the photo with the apple for scale. (obviously)

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## HoppingMad (16/10/08)

Paul H said:


> Guys,
> Planted this Chinook Rhysone 3 weeks ago &was wondering what I should do at this point? Behind the pot is a trellis about 2m high & 2m wide, should I lead it onto that or rig up some wire?
> 
> View attachment 21862
> ...



With a nice trellis like that I reckon you'd just use a couple of bread ties and guide it/secure it onto the trellis to stop the shoot flapping about. No string needed.


----------



## schoey (17/10/08)

Hi growers,
I planted a Chinook rhizome a couple weeks ago, it sprouted nicely but yesterday I noticed some of the leaves on the shoots have been eaten. Pretty sure its not slugs or snails as I haven't seen any or signs of them around. DrSmurto mentioned spider mites above, I think that's what I have here. I've attached a couple of pictures, can anyone confirm. If so, how much of the chilli spray should I apply, and should I apply it directly to the shoots or around the base of them?


----------



## marlow_coates (17/10/08)

Thought I would show off a pic of my first hops plant. A cascade beauty. Growing steadily in Brisbane, QLD.




The foot is for camparison.




Can't wait for a flower to sprout :icon_cheers: 

Never been this excited about gardening.


----------



## devo (17/10/08)

schoey said:


> Hi growers,
> I planted a Chinook rhizome a couple weeks ago, it sprouted nicely but yesterday I noticed some of the leaves on the shoots have been eaten. Pretty sure its not slugs or snails as I haven't seen any or signs of them around. DrSmurto mentioned spider mites above, I think that's what I have here. I've attached a couple of pictures, can anyone confirm. If so, how much of the chilli spray should I apply, and should I apply it directly to the shoots or around the base of them?



I've noticed the same thing with my plant but have no idea what the culprit is. :blink:


----------



## Fents (17/10/08)

schoey said:


> Hi growers,
> I planted a Chinook rhizome a couple weeks ago, it sprouted nicely but yesterday I noticed some of the leaves on the shoots have been eaten. Pretty sure its not slugs or snails as I haven't seen any or signs of them around. DrSmurto mentioned spider mites above, I think that's what I have here. I've attached a couple of pictures, can anyone confirm. If so, how much of the chilli spray should I apply, and should I apply it directly to the shoots or around the base of them?



That looks like a caterpilar imo. Did you have a really good look on the back of the leaves that are being eaten? tiny lil green suckers, rip em off and feed em to the birds.


----------



## schoey (17/10/08)

Fents said:


> That looks like a caterpilar imo. Did you have a really good look on the back of the leaves that are being eaten? tiny lil green suckers, rip em off and feed em to the birds.



Yeah had a good look, the shoots are only pretty small at the moment and some of the holes are tiny (probably 1mm or 2mm in diameter). I had noticed tiny little insects like fleas on the back of the leaves, but they jump away to quickly to get a good look at them. Any ideas?


----------



## drsmurto (17/10/08)

Spider mites are virtually impossible to see as they are tiny. the yellowing isnt a sign of mites or any pest that i know of. Discolouration of leaves is a sign of water/nutrition issues normally. 

Still, if you find anything thats eating it the chilli spray works a treat so long as you add a decent amount of soap to make it stick tot he plants.

Either that or vegetable oil mix with soap (otherwise known as white oil).

2 cups vegie oil with 1/2 cup liquid soap (hand stuff or dishwashing liquid etc etc). Gently whizz in a blender.

the idea of the soap products is that it forms a coating on the insects and suffocates them......


----------



## Fents (17/10/08)

yea i get them too on my vegies and in the worm compost, they dont make holes on my leaves though....probably spider mites i'd say but every spider mite i've seen is usually white.

get some chillies and garlic, blend it and strain it into a sprayer bottle mixed with water and spray your plants that will see them off i reckon. not my idea someone just posted that yesterday.


----------



## devo (17/10/08)

Thanks for the valuable tip Smurto.


----------



## schoey (17/10/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Spider mites are virtually impossible to see as they are tiny. the yellowing isnt a sign of mites or any pest that i know of. Discolouration of leaves is a sign of water/nutrition issues normally.
> 
> Still, if you find anything thats eating it the chilli spray works a treat so long as you add a decent amount of soap to make it stick tot he plants.
> 
> ...



The yellow look is from the fact I didn't adjust the white balance on the images, they're actually a nice green colour in real life. I'll give the spray a go and see if it helps. Would spider mite damage look anything like what the pics show?


----------



## Fents (17/10/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Spider mites are virtually impossible to see as they are tiny.



what about that silk sort of web/coocon they spin you can usually spot that. Ive seen a plant demolished by mites (not a hop plant) and when they are inabudance you can see them.


----------



## lochrockingbeers (17/10/08)

Spider mites don't cause holes in leaves, instead they lead to the leaf turning spotty yellow (chlorosis). Any sort of defoliation like in the photos is likely caused by caterpillars or a beetle. Earwigs also. Some of these feed at night so maybe check with a torch. Anyway, I doubt such defoliation would do any real damage to dent plant growth. If you want to control the pest, find out what pest you have first.

Good luck.
L.


----------



## schoey (17/10/08)

lochrockingbeers said:


> Spider mites don't cause holes in leaves, instead they lead to the leaf turning spotty yellow (chlorosis). Any sort of defoliation like in the photos is likely caused by caterpillars or a beetle. Earwigs also. Some of these feed at night so maybe check with a torch. Anyway, I doubt such defoliation would do any real damage to dent plant growth. If you want to control the pest, find out what pest you have first.
> 
> Good luck.
> L.



Thanks for the info, glad to know that it won't have too much of an impact on the growing plant. I'll check tonight with a torch and see what I can find.


----------



## /// (17/10/08)

Mine problem was not insects but Buddy the Labrador - these plants are tough buggar. 8 weeks ago Buddy dug up my newplant from Nev and gave it a good chew. I thought it was toast and put it back into the ground with a prayer.

Low and behold, i have shoots coming out the ground.... 

Scotty


----------



## Fents (17/10/08)

lochrockingbeers said:


> Spider mites don't cause holes in leaves, instead they lead to the leaf turning spotty yellow (chlorosis). Any sort of defoliation like in the photos is likely caused by caterpillars or a beetle. Earwigs also. Some of these feed at night so maybe check with a torch. Anyway, I doubt such defoliation would do any real damage to dent plant growth. If you want to control the pest, find out what pest you have first.
> 
> Good luck.
> L.



ahhh someone who knows! biggups thats great advice.


----------



## big_alk (17/10/08)

http://www.tanglehead.com.au/hop_diary.htm


----------



## barls (17/10/08)

Fents said:


> barls i'd love to see where and what that string goes up to. very neat setup.


well here is a pic of the set up from last year the only thing thats changed is the top string is now the plastic coated wire and there are more lines and its now a solid lattice fence.
they are 4m treated pine logs sunk in .8 of a meter and concreted in. there is a pulley at the top of the post.















mine are now about half a meter high now.


----------



## agraham (20/10/08)

Awesome setup mate, makes mine in a pot look piss poor.


----------



## raven19 (20/10/08)

barls - ace setup there!

I was fortunate enough to exchange some brews for some POR from Boston on the weekend. Many Thanks Jeff!

They shall stay in pots as we are in a rental townhouse... :icon_cheers: 

It certainly does make gardening more interesting...

Cheers.


----------



## Mantis (20/10/08)

My chinook has found the trellis and is really starting to take off now


----------



## marlow_coates (20/10/08)

Mine was also just puttering along. Tried to train it to a plastic pole - no luck. Tried to train it to a rope - no luck. Put some green plastic trellace net stuff against the wall and it started making love to it straight away  

Actively twirling its way up it now. Already had to add another piece. Really encouraged growth.


----------



## Barramundi (20/10/08)

a couplemine were workintheir way up the wire that was behind the pots , have just put up some rope for it to climb up on, moved it from the wire to the rope , a few days of sunshine and they will be up and away 
one has grown a couple of inches since yesterday mornin


----------



## jimi (20/10/08)

Mantis said:


> Seen any snail or slug trails around them at all ???



No slugs or snail tracks but there's a few slater things (those bugs that roll up into balls). 

Out of desperation I'm digging both the hops up and putting them in pots in the sunniest part of the yard with a good dose of insect spray and fertilizer.

Very disappointed that I have nothing to show from my hops


----------



## Kenny the plumber (20/10/08)

Have a good look around for slaters to.
Found the little bastards havin a field day on mine, they seemed to be falling asleep after eating the leaves lol
My plants were growing slow so I put a 2 litter coke bottle cut off upside down on it like a glass house. Made a massive difference in the growth rate.


----------



## the_fuzz (20/10/08)

ok,

My cascade has gone nuts - now about 2.5m high (1 bine) and the other 2 are coming up just behind it.

A) Is it ok to trim and keep at that height?
B) Or should I someone make something for them to grow along?


----------



## barls (20/10/08)

cheers guys. im planning on digging mine up to split up the plants as ive got like 7 or 8 definite plants on my mt hood


----------



## davidsmith (21/10/08)

Can hops be grown on the gold coast or would you have to make a micro climate?


----------



## Barramundi (21/10/08)

barls said:


> cheers guys. im planning on digging mine up to split up the plants as ive got like 7 or 8 definite plants on my mt hood





what ya plannin on doin with those 7 or 8 plants mr barlin ??


----------



## QldKev (21/10/08)

Dave-bob said:


> Can hops be grown on the gold coast or would you have to make a micro climate?


Yep, no problems. Just find somewhere facing north. I have a couple of plants in Bundy.

QldKev


----------



## Mitternacht Brauer (21/10/08)

QldKev said:


> Yep, no problems. Just find somewhere facing north. I have a couple of plants in Bundy.
> 
> QldKev




And heres me thinking that I was doing the right thing using liquid fertilizer . All along I should have been using Bundy ! :lol:


----------



## gibbocore (21/10/08)

My chinook is now growing 1 latice square a day, i'm constantly amazed at how these plats grow. Then doubly amazed when i remember that they make beer.


----------



## barls (21/10/08)

Barramundi said:


> what ya plannin on doin with those 7 or 8 plants mr barlin ??


why do you want one mate?
ill most likely put them up on here and distribute them out to the less fortunate


----------



## Barramundi (21/10/08)

barls said:


> why do you want one mate?
> ill most likely put them up on here and distribute them out to the less fortunate



consider me as being less fortunate , and the 2 wurtemburgers (actually 3 , one of the zomes got re split and is firing away)need to be reunited with theyre long lost brothers, have a plant or two here which i will try and split in the comin year in return


----------



## barls (21/10/08)

ill try to remember as there will be a honeymoon in belgium between now and then.
remind me if i forget


----------



## Barramundi (22/10/08)

your wife to be let you get away with a honeymoon in belguim , how good is that.....no worry's mate will chat with ya sometime before theyre ready to cut up anyway


----------



## QldKev (22/10/08)

buster3931 said:


> And heres me thinking that I was doing the right thing using liquid fertilizer . All along I should have been using Bundy ! :lol:




Thats it, don't worry about all that premium potting mix, mulches etc. h34r: 

QldKev


----------



## Bizier (22/10/08)

My hop plantation so far.
There will be a 4m+ poles erected in the next few weeks to string off.






Plenty of light, hops in centre at end of fruit tree row.





Mounds





Chinook sprouting after a bit of waiting





Columbus





Goldings - still asleep - these buds appeared, and didn't do anything, I'm remaining hopeful - stem is green and wood has died back only as far as the bud.





POR - Had some leaf curl, think it was aphids





Hersbruker





Cluster - this baby is prolific, near root-bound the pot after a couple of weeks!


----------



## barls (22/10/08)

Barramundi said:


> your wife to be let you get away with a honeymoon in belguim , how good is that.....no worry's mate will chat with ya sometime before theyre ready to cut up anyway


i sold it with one word
Chocolate  :lol:


----------



## the_fuzz (22/10/08)

Whats_Wrong_with_Hahn said:


> ok,
> 
> My cascade has gone nuts - now about 2.5m high (1 bine) and the other 2 are coming up just behind it.
> 
> ...



Anyone able to help here?

All 3 are now at about 6-7 foot hight and my trellis is that tall - any ideas?


----------



## barls (22/10/08)

just pinch off the tips and they will then spread sideways


----------



## the_fuzz (22/10/08)

barls said:


> just pinch off the tips and they will then spread sideways



so I need to make room for them to grow sideways i assume,

hmmm back to the drawing board


----------



## Lukes (23/10/08)

Came back this week after missing the Melbourne winter to find the old Cluster hops have sprung to life.


----------



## Tim (24/10/08)

You shoudl be able to propagate a few cuttings from that lot!


----------



## fraser_john (31/10/08)

My hop nursery with two POR (one for trade next year) in top left, 3 chinooks (two for trade next year) and a couple of goldings cuttings for swap next year.

Then my goldings, tettnang and cascade.


----------



## Barramundi (31/10/08)

keep me in mind when your ready to trade that POR fraser john ....


----------



## Fents (31/10/08)

bugger the hops your veggie garden is to die for Fraser_John!

well my first year cascade rhizome has gone complety nuts and has overtaken the second year tett and cluster. i swear this thing is growing 10cm's+ everyday, only has to vines(bines?) growing but jeez its going nicely, cannot wait to put these in the ground next year.


----------



## fraser_john (31/10/08)

Fents said:


> bugger the hops your veggie garden is to die for Fraser_John!


 :icon_offtopic: 

LOL yeah its worth it, we just bottled enough beetroot to last us till this time next year, have just finished our last bottle of green beans and finished our last bottle of sweet corn a month or so ago. We still have bread & butter pickles, pickled shallots and garlic dills in the cupboard. Water is going to be the problem this year, our 75,000 litres of tank water are only about 2/3 full


----------



## Barramundi (2/11/08)

fraser_john said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> LOL yeah its worth it, we just bottled enough beetroot to last us till this time next year, have just finished our last bottle of green beans and finished our last bottle of sweet corn a month or so ago. We still have bread & butter pickles, pickled shallots and garlic dills in the cupboard. Water is going to be the problem this year, our 75,000 litres of tank water are only about 2/3 full




sounds like a good spot for a mid year swap venue ......lol


----------



## samhighley (2/11/08)

Earlier in this thread a few people mentioned a recommended potting mix.

Anyone care to offer recommendations?

Sam


----------



## unterberg (2/11/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I've just ordered a cubic metre of Organic "supersoil" to be delivered tomorrow. That should more than fill the 2 - 120cm square by 20 cm deep treated pine sleeper raised garden beds for my 2 Chinook rhizomes. I calculated the volume of the 2 square beds at about 280 litres each. It looks like I'll have leftovers for the vege patch.
> 
> The hops will be trained to grow up twine attached to a nearby power pole. Perhaps this is the advantage to living in the bush?
> Height? The sky's (almost) the limit. How tall is the power pole? Big enough I think.
> ...



Here are pictures of my POR and Newcastle Goldings B) 
They are in ~40cm pots at the moment, but maybe I should get a bigger pine square as well... Where did you get it from or DIY?

As you can see there is a nearly perfect climbing wall already there for them.

If I would own the place I would just get rid of the plaster and put them in the ground.


----------



## Barramundi (2/11/08)

Sammy said:


> Earlier in this thread a few people mentioned a recommended potting mix.
> 
> Anyone care to offer recommendations?
> 
> Sam




rupert from hopswest recommends the dynamic lifter potting mix


----------



## QldKev (3/11/08)

Sammy said:


> Earlier in this thread a few people mentioned a recommended potting mix.
> 
> Anyone care to offer recommendations?
> 
> Sam



I use Searls (from Bunnings) Hops seem to love it.

QldKev


----------



## petesbrew (3/11/08)

Awesome, while going out to check on the pool after a week away, I looked down and saw a hop shoot starting up. I thought I dug it up and gave it away.
Dunno what it is though, either columbus or chinook.
My Columbus at my inlaws place haven't done much at all. The longest one is 3 inches long.


----------



## Doc (5/11/08)

My hops have stalled.
I've given them plenty of food and they have had enough water.

Anyone else in Sydney having similar issues ?
Is it just the screwed up weather patterns ?

Doc


----------



## barls (5/11/08)

my hal is doing the same. the other two are fine though


----------



## Barramundi (5/11/08)

mine have had a similar growth stunt here in melbourne , we had a few warm weeks now its chilled off a bit ..


----------



## Fourstar (5/11/08)

dang mine still have some growing todo, both the chinook are at 6 ft with my cluster only 1M~ 

think they will grow out by the end of season? 1st year hops.


----------



## wambesi (6/11/08)

Doc said:


> My hops have stalled.
> I've given them plenty of food and they have had enough water.
> 
> Anyone else in Sydney having similar issues ?
> ...



Yeah mine stalled about two or three weeks ago, made it out to about 8 or 9 inches high and just stopped dead in it's tracks.
There was another two smaller shoots which have since died off so I'm not sure whats the go...


----------



## Mantis (6/11/08)

My chinook has slowed right down and is being eaten by something. Columbus is still two little shoots and hasnt done a thing. Hoping some good rain tommorow will spark them on.
Well, just hoping for some good rain full stop


----------



## HoppingMad (6/11/08)

Have read that hops can get a real burst of growth in the hottest months (like Jan/Feb), if they've stalled (which strangely enough mine have too!) don't despair, the hot weather will let them play catch up in around a month and a bit I reckon.

For those of you following my comments earlier on this thread about possum proofing my hops and keeping them away, I've had an interesting development - 5 Owls have moved into the backyard and seem to have munched them up! I kid you not! I now have no more possum problems. Anyone with possum issues I recommend you get an owl! :lol: Not sure where you'd get one though!

Hopper.


----------



## matho (12/11/08)

here is my cluster the main bine got broken during tranplanting but there is a heck of alot of growth happening now
View attachment 22481
View attachment 22484


instead of just letting the broken bine die i cut it up into pieces and used rooting hormone and now after two week's there are roots coming out of the bottom of the punnet.

View attachment 22483


i will be transplating them very soon in the hope of growing them up to swap. it was very easy so if you want to just try it 

cheer's 
matho


----------



## barls (12/11/08)

ok here is mine smallest to monster.
hallertau




wurtenburger




and the franken mt hood


----------



## wambesi (12/11/08)

barls said:


> ok here is mine smallest to monster.



Righto barls, rub it in! Not only do I have to read your hop plant posts at work now here too!   
I actually checked mine again this arvo and with the heat a couple of new leaves have decided to open, still not taller though but hopefully now with our weather warming up abit - if it keeps it up they may start growing again...


----------



## barls (12/11/08)

did i mention i also have cones about the size of a 10 cent piece on the wurtenburger


----------



## wambesi (12/11/08)

barls said:


> did i mention i also have cones about the size of a 10 cent piece on the wurtenburger



Isn't there are zero tolerance rule about cones..... 
Soon, soon, soon, they will come.


----------



## barls (12/11/08)

im sorry mate but ill let you in on a little secret that i used last year, powerfeed much better than seasol and the such. this got me a kg dry off both my end plants


----------



## wambesi (12/11/08)

barls said:


> im sorry mate but ill let you in on a little secret that i used last year, powerfeed much better than seasol and the such. this got me a kg dry off both my end plants



Cool, off tomorrow to get some supplies to hopefully help it out.
Hopefully if this weather decides to stay one temp for more than a few days it should help too.


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (12/11/08)

wambesi said:


> Cool, off tomorrow to get some supplies to hopefully help it out.
> Hopefully if this weather decides to stay one temp for more than a few days it should help too.



Get both Seasol and Powerfeed as they are meant to be used in tandem. Seasol is not a complete plant fertiliser, more of a plant tonic/soil conditioner. Powerfeed is a complete plant food containing a NPK component neccesary for plant growth/maintenance. 

Another great organic fertiliser is:

_Now my favourite - blood and blooming bone and it's a fantastic fertiliser. Do you know why it's so good? Because the blood meal contains slow release nitrogen, and the bone meal is full of calcium and phosphorus. But this stuff lacks potash. That means adding sulphate of potash. About two cups for a bucketful. Its easy to mix and I'm not afraid to handle it. Add a good fistful, or a bit more, for every square metre. _

*Peter Cundall, 12/11/2005 
*


----------



## Bizier (12/11/08)

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> _blood and blooming bone_


Dead easy! I can hear his voice when I read that.

Good work Barls! I think I have hop envy.

I was planning on using a fine tuned "bloom" fertiliser (with all of the trace elements etc) before cone production comes on... has anyone used these?


----------



## Fents (13/11/08)

ted the tett and col cluster have both stalled. cassy cascade is still going nuts - 10cm+ everyday.


----------



## fraser_john (13/11/08)

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> _Now my favourite - blood and blooming bone and it's a fantastic fertiliser. Do you know why it's so good? Because the blood meal contains slow release nitrogen, and the bone meal is full of calcium and phosphorus. But this stuff lacks potash. That means adding sulphate of potash. About two cups for a bucketful. Its easy to mix and I'm not afraid to handle it. Add a good fistful, or a bit more, for every square metre. _
> 
> *Peter Cundall, 12/11/2005
> *



I chew through two 25kg bags of this stuff a year in my veggie/hop gardens, its great stuff. Those growing capsicums and peppers should use a boat load of it as they love calcium! I add it around the roots of mine every month. Just a handfull each.

However, i did not know it lakcs potash, so now I have another thing to buy!


----------



## MarkBastard (13/11/08)

Can hops be grown sideways? I have two balconies that look like this:






See the horizontal balcony bars? They're made out of aluminium and I was thinking about stringing vines along it already, but if they could be hops and have a dual purpose that would be awesome!

I'm guessing you could have a pot in one corner and then weave hop vines horizontally along?


----------



## Fents (13/11/08)

im trying to grow mine sideways along fence trellis and its hard you have to keep manaully adjusting where the shoots are going. everytime i move them the next day they stay put but have grown an extra 10cm...upwards!


----------



## Cortez The Killer (13/11/08)

Doc said:


> My hops have stalled.
> I've given them plenty of food and they have had enough water.
> 
> Anyone else in Sydney having similar issues ?
> ...



My Tettnanger has also stalled 

1 shoot is about 1.5 m and seems to have stopped
another is about 20cm 

Must be the weather 

Cheers


----------



## mfdu (13/11/08)

talk about hop-envy!!!

i'm looking forward to getting my chinook rhizome.

that's right - five k&k brews into my HB career and i'm already getting into the home-grown. hops.


mfdu.


----------



## wambesi (13/11/08)

Got myself some Seasol and Powerfeed today and a better quality potting mix, just finished transplanting it and hopefully now that should help it along abit.
Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## mr_walker (15/11/08)

Both of my plants have stalled too. I think it was the cold spell we had a couple of weeks back.


----------



## matho (16/11/08)

just an update on the cuttings i took 2weeks and 5 days ago.
i have just transplanted them into pots. here's a picture that shows the root development not bad for almost 3 weeks
View attachment 22600


cheer's

matho


----------



## BobtheBrewer (16/11/08)

My Cascade seemed to take an age to start growing, but has been steadily accelerating ever since. The lead bine grew 10cm overnight. I don't want them to go over 2m tall, and will send them off horizontally after that. How do you stop these buggers? Once they have gone as long as you want them to, do you just prune the ends? Help!
Bob


----------



## drsmurto (17/11/08)

Pinch out the tip of the vine and it should grow sideways.

My chinook has grown 2m vertically and is now winding its way across the chook yard horizontally. Does mean i have to manually wind them along the string myself but it means the plant is at a good picking height.

Chooks arent an issue anymore after a fox took them all Friday night  

Finally found an earwig trap that works. Dont think they are eating my hops but they are raping everything else in the vegie patch.

take a whole newspaper, spilt into 2 to 3 lots and wipe the bbq with them. Roll them up, tie them and chuck em in the garden. Come back the next garden and unroll it over a bucket of hot water.

Stopped counting after 50 yesterday.


----------



## devo (17/11/08)

I've been having a go with a cutting from my tettnang which is sprouting OK on the kitchen window ledge.


----------



## reviled (17/11/08)

matho said:


> just an update on the cuttings i took 2weeks and 5 days ago.
> i have just transplanted them into pots. here's a picture that shows the root development not bad for almost 3 weeks
> View attachment 22600
> 
> ...



Do you only need really small cuttings like that? I have a new plant which sprouted up next to my big one, but its going to overtake it by the looks of it, I was thinking of digging it out and replanting in some more soil?


----------



## Mantis (17/11/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Pinch out the tip of the vine and it should grow sideways.
> 
> My chinook has grown 2m vertically and is now winding its way across the chook yard horizontally. Does mean i have to manually wind them along the string myself but it means the plant is at a good picking height.
> 
> ...



Another trap that works is : using the same old fat/grease from the barby, put it in a marg container and cut a small slit near the top. Bury it in the garden with the lid on and the slit just above ground level. The love the barby grease
Will try the newspaper thing too thanks


----------



## gibbocore (17/11/08)

anyone know how to rid my plant of slugs without using poison? I don't want to hurt the dog.


----------



## drsmurto (17/11/08)

You can buy pet friendly snail bait these days. I use it and i have cats.

Other trick is beer traps. Or lots of salt.


----------



## gibbocore (17/11/08)

yeah i was going to put a ring of salt around the base of the plant but i'd have to do it after i watered it and would end up a pain. Might go hunting at bunnings, i need some new fertalizer anyways.

Cheers mate.


----------



## Mantis (17/11/08)

gibbocore said:


> anyone know how to rid my plant of slugs without using poison? I don't want to hurt the dog.




You should have plenty of slug/snail bate on hand. They love beer so a marg tub or other container with some beer in will attract and drown them big time.
You might have a very happy dog tho


----------



## gibbocore (17/11/08)

really???

i just found a use for a bottle of pure blonde thats been in my fridge for 3 months.


----------



## Bizier (17/11/08)

Sinking the jar below ground level helps get them in there.


----------



## drsmurto (17/11/08)

gibbocore said:


> really???
> 
> i just found a use for a bottle of pure blonde thats been in my fridge for 3 months.



Same here - have had a 6 pack of Cartlon Cold sitting in the bar for near on a year. That and 4 bottles of Birrell......


----------



## jimi (17/11/08)

I must be the only guy in Oz with a failed attempt to grow hops this year!! :angry: 

My POR never broke the surface and my Columbus had bugs (slaters I think) eating it down and when I did get rid of them I only had 3 small leaves form. When I thought it was about to take off it seems to have shrivelled in the heat last week. Now it just looks like a small bunch of tea leaves

Considering the plants had great north facing sunlight spots, a raised bed of premium pot mix, a couple of seasol applications and the region has a history of commercial goldings being grown (well in near by Birregurra) I'll just assume that some have a withered brown thumb 

Incidently the missus vege patch which only gets a half days sun and a third of the attention I gave my hops are going nuts. And they got the dodgey spot in the yard :blink: 

Anywho they apparently aren't "fool proof" to grow. 

Anyone else bold enough to fess up to a failed hop growing project?


----------



## Fents (17/11/08)

if your POR never came up i'd say the rhizome was dead before you planted it. I had a colombus that never came up last year - no ones fault maybe carked it in transport.

As for your colombus sounds like it needs a good watering. it will come back i dare say. maybe make a cage or net for it to keep bugs away/off.


----------



## matho (17/11/08)

reviled said:


> Do you only need really small cuttings like that? I have a new plant which sprouted up next to my big one, but its going to overtake it by the looks of it, I was thinking of digging it out and replanting in some more soil?




i don't know the main bine broke of so i just gave it a go ill see what happen's

cheer's matho


----------



## Bizier (19/11/08)

My Goldings finally shot a shoot after many months... So for anyone waiting patiently, keep the faith.


----------



## teitan (19/11/08)

my cluster rhizome failed to show signs of live. i killed it somehow.


----------



## Bizier (19/11/08)

I'll quote myself - given you have reasonable conditions, remain hopeful and don't dig - I had really given up all hope on mine.



Bizier said:


> So for anyone waiting patiently, keep the faith.


----------



## barls (19/11/08)

sorry couldnt help myself, had to brag


----------



## unterberg (19/11/08)

barls said:


> sorry couldnt help myself, had to brag



nice one 
where do you live again?


----------



## barls (19/11/08)

no where near you!!!!
^_^ ^_^ ^_^ ^_^


----------



## schooey (19/11/08)

My chinook started really slow, but it's grown 13 inches on the main vine in the last two days and there's been sweet fa sun around :blink: It's overtaken my Hallertau now


----------



## Barramundi (19/11/08)

barls said:


> no where near you!!!!
> ^_^ ^_^ ^_^ ^_^




i know where you live mr barlin , and i know your dog .... your hops will be mine ! ha ha ha ha


----------



## barls (19/11/08)

not if you know whats good for you mate just kidding its a long drive and they arent ready yet still green. hopefully ill get one off the hallertau this year.


----------



## Barramundi (19/11/08)

i not thinking ill get any flowers from mine this year especially with the crazy weather down here , plants are having intermittent spurts of growth , noticed a new sprout on the perle today which has been dormant for a month or so now


----------



## barls (19/11/08)

btw that one you wanted identifed does it have a 3 point or 5 point leaf


----------



## Weizguy (19/11/08)

Fents said:


> if your POR never came up i'd say the rhizome was dead before you planted it. I had a colombus that never came up last year - no ones fault maybe carked it in transport.
> 
> As for your colombus sounds like it needs a good watering. it will come back i dare say. maybe make a cage or net for it to keep bugs away/off.


I hesitate to mention this...the rhizome may not come back if it rotted due to overwatering. It's a possibility. How is the drainage on the soil? well-drained or gluggy?


----------



## Barramundi (20/11/08)

not sure yet mate its sprouted but stopped short of producing leaves of any great size , will get back to ya when it does


----------



## raven19 (21/11/08)

Big thanks to Boston, traded some HB for some POR as per following...





Initial POR hop plant


----------



## raven19 (21/11/08)

Then after a few (maybe 2 or 3) weeks...


----------



## raven19 (21/11/08)

And now today... it ran out of supporting stick, so a new string up to the top of the patio was added to let her grow up and up....


----------



## redbeard (21/11/08)

Ive re-potted both my plants about 3 weeks ago & since then havent grown at all


----------



## raven19 (21/11/08)

redbeard said:


> Ive re-potted both my plants about 3 weeks ago & since then havent grown at all



I can comiserate in part, one plant of mine is going great (as per the pics), the other plant in similar pot is just sitting there not doing anything at all! Bring on some hotter weather to kick them off again from what I can gather from other posts herein...

All we can do is have another beer and wait!


----------



## Doc (21/11/08)

barls said:


> sorry couldnt help myself, had to brag



I think you are peaking a bit early there Barls 
Esp after the weird weather we have had this week.

Doc


----------



## barls (21/11/08)

maybe not they are still green and growing in size, so i could be still good. if not ill just dry them and use them.
ive got a load of little one and the largest is about 3 inches now


----------



## raven19 (21/11/08)

barls said:


> and the largest is about 3 inches now



No mention of pending po*rn movies with that statement Barls  

Impressive hops nonetheless...


----------



## barls (21/11/08)

just remember its not the size its how you use it.   as the guys from isb that were at my house a couple of weeks ago will tell you mine are out of control


----------



## daemon (24/11/08)

Hops were growing strong until a few weeks ago, but they stopped growing and many of the existing leaves started to die off. They're well watered (the same with all my veggies / herbs, which are very happy) and the soil has plenty of organic matter.

Any thoughts on what it could be?


----------



## jimi (25/11/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I hesitate to mention this...the rhizome may not come back if it rotted due to overwatering. It's a possibility. How is the drainage on the soil? well-drained or gluggy?



Hi Les,

Soil is damp but not gluggy. The shrivelling up of the hops did happen during a hot streak in the weather a few weeks back, no sign of the hops making a comeback yet. I'm no longer holding many hopes or hops


----------



## HoppingMad (25/11/08)

Daemon said:


> Hops were growing strong until a few weeks ago, but they stopped growing and many of the existing leaves started to die off. They're well watered (the same with all my veggies / herbs, which are very happy) and the soil has plenty of organic matter.
> 
> Any thoughts on what it could be?
> 
> View attachment 22787



Be interested on a diagnosis/thoughts on Daemon's issue. My Hersbrucker which was a late planting has had similar issues. The leaves look exactly the same on mine. Admittedly it's in a shady spot (and all 4 other plantings are looking good/healthy) so perhaps not enough sun? I have cut some tree branches back above my Hersbrucker now in the hope that my leaves don't shrivel away more like this one, and have added some dynamic lifter and additional topsoil. Not much has changed in the past 3 days, but hopefully I can reverse it.

Daemon is your planting under tree branches and shade like mine?

Hopper.


----------



## daemon (25/11/08)

HoppingMad said:


> Daemon is your planting under tree branches and shade like mine?
> 
> Hopper.


It's up against the side fence of the yard, so it's only the morning sun that it doesn't get. This was the most convenient location for me and I expected slightly less growth but don't think that's the cause of the damage. The tip of the shoots that are "growing" as such are perfectly healthy, it's just the older foliage that seems to have problems.


----------



## HoppingMad (25/11/08)

Daemon said:


> It's up against the side fence of the yard, so it's only the morning sun that it doesn't get. This was the most convenient location for me and I expected slightly less growth but don't think that's the cause of the damage. The tip of the shoots that are "growing" as such are perfectly healthy, it's just the older foliage that seems to have problems.



Really odd. I thought mine might have been some kind of pest. Sprayed some stuff on it but didn't do anything.


----------



## the_fuzz (25/11/08)

i'm in the exact same situation with my cascade - grew like wild fire up to about 3m, but has now stalled and the leaves are looking like the ones above


----------



## Steve (25/11/08)

Whats_Wrong_with_Hahn said:


> i'm in the exact same situation with my cascade - grew like wild fire up to about 3m, but has now stalled and the leaves are looking like the ones above




so is my POR


----------



## devo (25/11/08)

+1 tettnang :mellow:


----------



## agraham (25/11/08)

+ Hallertau


----------



## wyatt_girth (25/11/08)

My POR is looks very similar. Much like a lot of people in this thread, it was off to a great start but suddenly halted. Then some of the leaves went like the above. I originally thought it was the sudden change in weather as it was getting pretty damn hot around the time i noticed that it was under a little stress. Coincidence maybe? I have also considered that maybe they were being over-watered as my 3yo daughter was in charge of the watering (or so she thought) and was very keen to dump a few litres on it each arvo. 

Since then I have pinced off the bad looking leaves, eased back on the water and the weather has cooled a little - just a few days ago I noticed a few more shoots poking their heads out through the soil so I am hopeful that this is an indication that the little fella is gonna have another go. I still don't know what the problem was/is so will hold off on the water a bit and consider a little shade once the heat returns (assuming that it will, though this weather is a bit crazy so who knows) even though all I have read recommends full sun.

See what happens.


----------



## daemon (25/11/08)

Well at least I'm not the only one with the problem, that's something I guess! 

Doing a bit of searching it seems it may be a Potassium deficiency. Here's one link with quick pictures: http://www.hbci.com/~wenonah/min-def/hops.htm

I might have a look at what sort of supplement I can get and see if this makes a difference.


----------



## Darren (25/11/08)

Hey guys,

Maybe someone imported some cascade from the US?

http://plant-disease.ippc.orst.edu/disease.cfm?RecordID=605

just a thought

cheers

Darren


----------



## darrell.wallace (25/11/08)

Hi Guys,

it has probably been mentioned before on this topic, but i couldnt find anything. I know a lot og guys who have had stalled hops because of a cold snap in the weather. Think of this as a false spring/winter cycle. Hops wont flower (usually) in the first year, and normally only minimally in the second year so if you have new rizomes that were growing along nicely, had a cold snap and they stalled dont worry too much as they should take off again with warmer weather. you may even get some flowers in the first year.

Nird


----------



## Frank (25/11/08)

Daemon said:


> Hops were growing strong until a few weeks ago, but they stopped growing and many of the existing leaves started to die off. They're well watered (the same with all my veggies / herbs, which are very happy) and the soil has plenty of organic matter.
> Any thoughts on what it could be?
> View attachment 22787



This looks like Mite damage to me, not Virus or nutrient defficiency. Try spraying with an oil based product, same spray you use on tomatoes, roses or indoor plants. Make sure the label says control of mites, like this one. I was away from my hops for about 3 weeks and some have been completely defoliated. I have sprayed them and waiting for the response.


----------



## devo (25/11/08)

mmmm well by the looks of it mine is quite possibly ApMV-infected. <_< 

btw cheers for the info Darren.


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (25/11/08)

Maybe the leaves have done their job and are finishing up? If it is only the older leaves then dont worry! if it is all your leaves dont bother with chemical sprays. Use some liquid seasol as a foliar spray, this acts as a plant tonic, use it in combination with powerfeed as this has all required plant nutrients.


----------



## Hargie (25/11/08)

...G'Day Daemon, if your location is Toowoomba then you're about 12-1500 Kms too far north to get much out of your hops...not enough daylight hours up here as i've discovered moving from Canberra...almost all our local hops are grown in Tassie ( and Vic)... and of course NZ hops do very well even further South...maybe your hops might be in need of more daylight hours than they can get...this is just a guess...good luck...


----------



## QldKev (25/11/08)

I'm up in Bundy, getting a reasonable harvest every year. It will never be a commercial harvest as per down south, but heaps over a couple of plants. 

Looking at the leaf pic I'm also going something like mites, or maybe over fertilising. 

QldKev


----------



## daemon (25/11/08)

Boston said:


> This looks like Mite damage to me, not Virus or nutrient defficiency. Try spraying with an oil based product, same spray you use on tomatoes, roses or indoor plants. Make sure the label says control of mites, like this one. I was away from my hops for about 3 weeks and some have been completely defoliated. I have sprayed them and waiting for the response.


Cheers, I'll have a look at the underside of the leaves to check for mites. 


Sunshine_Brewer said:


> Maybe the leaves have done their job and are finishing up? If it is only the older leaves then dont worry! if it is all your leaves dont bother with chemical sprays. Use some liquid seasol as a foliar spray, this acts as a plant tonic, use it in combination with powerfeed as this has all required plant nutrients.


Not really the leaves that are "done", it's certainly something not right with the plant. I gave it a dose of Seasol and Powerfeed on the weekend, I've put Seasol on twice before that (once when planted and about two months ago).


Hargie said:


> ...G'Day Daemon, if your location is Toowoomba then you're about 12-1500 Kms too far north to get much out of your hops...not enough daylight hours up here as i've discovered moving from Canberra...almost all our local hops are grown in Tassie ( and Vic)... and of course NZ hops do very well even further South...maybe your hops might be in need of more daylight hours than they can get...this is just a guess...good luck...


I fully expect that my yields won't be as much as if I was in Tassie, however I haven't even got to the point where I have _any _yields yet I'm growing my own out of interest rather than to replace what I buy, if I get any usable hops I'll be happy. I know there are others in the area who are growing POR and Cascade with reasonable yields, certainly enough to warrant the effort.


QldKev said:


> I'm up in Bundy, getting a reasonable harvest every year. It will never be a commercial harvest as per down south, but heaps over a couple of plants.
> 
> Looking at the leaf pic I'm also going something like mites, or maybe over fertilising.
> 
> QldKev


I haven't really applied too much fertiliser yet, just the same as I apply for the veggies etc. Nothing too heavy, I use Seasol for planting and then every now and then and then mainly organic fertilisers (blood & bone etc). Just bought some Powerfeed on the weekend to try as I saw it was recommended.


----------



## drsmurto (26/11/08)

Mites like the new growth so if your new leaves unfold and already look like they have been attacked its likely spider mites. Cant see them but you can sometimes see ultra fine webs if you get them at the right angle normally near the growing tips.

Have in the past used soap based sprays (chilli and garlic with a few drops of hand soap), white oil and even fly spray (and instant remedy but one that needs to be repeated).

I also have a massive number of earwigs and harlequin bugs in my garden so am keeping busy trapping them (earwig trap that is collecting 50-100 earwigs a day is rolled up newspaper smeared with grease from the bbq). the harlequin bugs are normally associated with fruit trees but they seem to like crawling on my hops......

All of my plants are doing very well apart from the Cluster which stopped completely after growing 3 feet. Tried spraying it with various concoctions, fertilising it, mulching etc and its still frozen in time. Looks the healthiest of the lot. Weird.


----------



## lochrockingbeers (26/11/08)

I doubt it is mites. Mite damage is quite different and can be easily id'd from the underside of the leaves - look for webbing and you can just see the small mites with the 2 distinct dark spots (2 spotted mite). You may also have red spider mite which is similar. On the upper surface of leaves, they will go yellow and shrivel and eventually die and fall off. If you have mites, a spray of wettable sulfur is best but make sure you have mites firstly. Mites tend to attack stressed or weakened plants, or in response to a broad spectrum spray which kills of their beneficial natural enemies and thus the mites explode. I find it more of a problem with tettnang, which probably isn't really suited to my area. I also find beneficial small black ladybirds and other predators fix the problem pretty quickly without intervention. If growing in a glasshouse, mites will be more of a problem.

Could be any number of causes but I think it's just that they are early growing shoots, which will probably be replaced by more vigorous shoots later. Some varieties do this more than others and is probably dependent on climate and age of the rhizome. All you can do is wait and see. The mild weather in the southern half of the continent could certainly be playing a role too.

Could also be overwatering/underwatering/overfertilising/underfertilising. 

I can't believe how many are buying powerfeed. Anything with N, P and K will be fine. Plants can't tell the difference between powerfeed and another brand. Seasol too - it contains various nutrients and is bloody expensive for what it is, and it makes a lot of claims that aren't backed by any science, but if it works for you and you're happy then that's fine. First year plants will need less than older established plants. As they grow more during the season they will need more. Giving them heaps now if they are small is just sending most of it through the soil profile to china.

Less is more sometimes.

L.


----------



## Fents (26/11/08)

homemade worm farm juice > seasol


----------



## Bizier (26/11/08)

I think it is an idea to not let them grow too fast with lots of feeding. It has been cool (and cold) recently, but sure enough there will be hot days very soon that will hit like a hammer, and may well burn the crap out of any new super juicy/fleshy growth.

In my experience bugs go straight for this kind of growth over anything else available too.


----------



## HoppingMad (26/11/08)

Hmmm... well mine look identical to Daemon's. (Curled leaves, white on the edges)

Definately don't have the Cascade disease Darren mentioned as that looks like the leaves should have brown discolouration and mine don't.

Have been giving mine a lot of water so might ease off - they also appear like perhaps something has been nibbling so might have to spray. Spider mites could be the issue.

Hopper.


----------



## Goofinder (26/11/08)

I reckon my Chinook and POR #1 grew about 15cm today! They had stalled a while back but seem to have taken off again in the last week or so. POR #2 is a bit behind and not in an ideal position so I'm not sure how well it will go.


----------



## raven19 (27/11/08)

I noticed a new shoot on both my POR's (both in pots still being a renter). One is really kicking off now, starting to crawl its way up some string i have hanging down from the pergola out the back.

New green leaves, and no sign of bugs etc. Some of my lower leaves are a bit dry and withered though...


----------



## fraser_john (27/11/08)

My cascade grew so much over three days it shot about four feet above my last training wire, then the wind promptly busted the two shoots off.

I quickly cut them up, dipped them in rooting powder and have them in pots, they should shoot and I will get some nice rhizomes for trade next year out of it all


----------



## Bizier (27/11/08)

Just got told about this, good for those with dogs and (importantly IMO) native birds.


Enviroguard Snail & Slug Bait

http://www.amgrow.com.au/products/pest_eg_snailslug.htm

Active Constituents: 2.8g/Kg Iron Phosphate


----------



## Henno (29/11/08)

I had to start somewhere and better late than never I suppose. No hope for this year but should get good growth for the rhyzomes next season. Big 600mm pots with potting mix and cow poo. I rigged up the drip system with mostly bits and pieces I had lying round and will have it on a timer with my lawn sprinklers.

From left to right they are cascade, perle, tettnang, hersbrucker and goldings.


----------



## Mantis (29/11/08)

My chinook is looking more stuffed by the day. It has grown to about 1 metre but stopped a while ago and now is just looking sicker and sicker. 
My Columbus has done nothing from its first shoot that emerged and that has been it. 
I think I will ignore them and see what happens


----------



## Franko (30/11/08)

Well I just got out of hospital after 3 weeks in and came home to find my Goldings with hops.


----------



## Franko (30/11/08)

Here's a few more pics

Franko


----------



## Franko (30/11/08)

Just wondering when are these things ready to pick some of them are huge

Franko


----------



## Pumpy (30/11/08)

Franko said:


> Well I just got out of hospital after 3 weeks in and came home to find my Goldings with hops.




Yeah cuz I have been watering the bloody things ,with you with your feet up .

Good Job Franko they are Real Hops they are going to make some fine ale to Christen the Red Rocket Brewery .

Red Rocket Real Ale !!

Pumpy


----------



## wyatt_girth (30/11/08)

Franko said:


> Just wondering when are these things ready to pick some of them are huge
> 
> Franko




A good summary here if you haven't seen it already. I think in short _'They should have a paper-like texture and dryness. Carefully squeeze a hop cone. If it sticks it is not ready. If it parts easily, go for your life.'_


----------



## Franko (30/11/08)

Pumpy said:


> Yeah cuz I have been watering the bloody things ,with you with your feet up .
> 
> Good Job Franko they are Real Hops they are going to make some fine ale to Christen the Red Rocket Brewery .
> 
> ...



Thanks Pumpy I'll share them with you for the next Chiswick Bitter brew 

Franko


----------



## Pumpy (30/11/08)

Franko said:


> Thanks Pumpy I'll share them with you for the next Chiswick Bitter brew
> 
> Franko



Cool Franko Its going to be the best Chiswick with real fresh hops 

Pumpy


----------



## wambesi (30/11/08)

Looks great Franko, mine have started to grow again now and although they're not as tall as others on here, they're getting there (hopefully....!)


----------



## Mantis (30/11/08)

I am sooooo jealous. I pulled up my Columbus and the rhizome looks rotten. I put it in a pot to try to revive it but not confident. Dont know whats up with the chinook as the tomatoes growing in the same bed are doing great. 
Oh well, maybe next year with new rhizomes and different growing conditions


----------



## Pumpy (30/11/08)

Franko, I have set that picture of the two hops as a Background on my Desktop looks great 

pumpy


----------



## Cortez The Killer (1/12/08)

My Tettanger isn't doing too well either  

Cheers


----------



## raven19 (1/12/08)

I dare say we are all now just waiting for some consistent warmer weather to really see our hops kick off in earnest?

Franko's are certainly travelling nicely though...


----------



## fraser_john (1/12/08)

My Tett has also stalled, the goldings has gone wild and the cascade is thriving. My nursery pots for hops is doing quite well. I'll get some pictures up.


----------



## Barramundi (1/12/08)

my cascade and perle have started to get on the move now after being very dormant for a while , just waitin on chinook now it had a sprout but i think that burnt off with the sun the other week... gotta get some climbing strings up for them today ...


----------



## andytork (1/12/08)

A couple of mine are well a truly dead. Too much water has fallen on them of late. Will have to setup better drainage for next year


----------



## raven19 (1/12/08)

andytork said:


> A couple of mine are well a truly dead. Too much water has fallen on them of late. Will have to setup better drainage for next year



I hope they are not rotting away from the excesss water/rain?

Is it worth a closer inspection and (only if necessary) maybe moving into pots?

Would hate to hear they have rotted away and no good for next season.


----------



## Bizier (1/12/08)

I would suggest that anyone with 'dead' rhizomes leave them where they are (you have nothing to lose, right?) in case there may be struggling hair roots that will positively be destroyed if dug up. I had 2 varieties take til now from the end of June to throw up tiny shoots.

I put my trellises up with my father last weekend. Now I have 2 main worries, being wind damage, as they are pretty exposed, I picked the location for the amount of sunlight; the other concern is lightning hitting the trellises - they are gal pipe superstructures. I might donate the winter downtime of my hopyard to SETI as a receiver.


----------



## kabooby (1/12/08)

Nice one Franko,

That Mt Annan soil must be better than here. Mine are only about 6ft tall with no signs of cones yet.

Maybe I need to stop watching them

Kabooby


----------



## barls (1/12/08)

despite numerous death threats from unnamed individuals, 
mine are going well ive got cones on both end ones and the hallertau has even reached the top of the trelisis.
but those that are coming to the case swap will see what i mean


----------



## raven19 (1/12/08)

Bizier said:


> I would suggest that anyone with 'dead' rhizomes leave them where they are (you have nothing to lose, right?) in case there may be struggling hair roots that will positively be destroyed if dug up. I had 2 varieties take til now from the end of June to throw up tiny shoots.
> 
> I put my trellises up with my father last weekend. Now I have 2 main worries, being wind damage, as they are pretty exposed, I picked the location for the amount of sunlight; the other concern is lightning hitting the trellises - they are gal pipe superstructures. I might donate the winter downtime of my hopyard to SETI as a receiver.



Fair call on the hair roots - just would hate to hear of them being rotten...

It would have to be a fair old sized trellis to attract lightning!

The hops seems to hold on mighty tight when crawling up whatever you have in place, my thoughts are they should be fine.


----------



## jagerbrau (4/12/08)

I have a question, i sourced a 2 year old tettnanger off a fellow AHB, it had been trimed and dug up. It is in the first photo below, im wondering if i have to bury it a little further or is this about right?

The boston POR are doing well, supprise this is first attempt at growing hops. I have 3 other plants, some work men kicked one of my pots breaking the rizome so i just repotted it and ended up with 3 plants instead of one. further in the photo is a Hersbrucker that not doing the best yet. will re pot that this week.





My tettnanger




Tettnanger off shoots




Pride of ringwood that i was given by boston, thinking i will have to extend something more for them to climb


----------



## Bizier (4/12/08)

raven19 said:


> Fair call on the hair roots - just would hate to hear of them being rotten...
> 
> It would have to be a fair old sized trellis to attract lightning!
> 
> The hops seems to hold on mighty tight when crawling up whatever you have in place, my thoughts are they should be fine.



Maybe dig a reasonably drainage trench/hole nearby to lower the amount of water without touching the plant

Trellises are 4.6m high gal pipe with a 2.3m long T piece at the top - will post pics next time I visit them. Seeing as they are basically in a paddock, lightning is an actual concern... I think I'll keep a cutting of each variety in case.


----------



## HoppingMad (4/12/08)

Have to say that Victoria is certainly not the garden state at the moment judging by some of the posts and looking at my crop. 

My hops are doing modestly well, but got riddled by holes after 3 hail showers a couple of weeks ago. Guess I shouldn't complain as they are all first plantings and are all still alive despite our weird weather down here.

Status:

- Columbus - 15 cm high - really nothing doing with this one - just sits there stalled but looks healthy.
- Goldings plant one - 21 cm high - real slow on any new growth
- Goldings plant two - 40 cm high - much better as it gets the most sun
- Hallertau - 70cm high - The only one to go nuts and has big fat leaves (pockmarked with more holes than a shooting gallery) This has a balance of part shade and full sun, so the mix must be right given the conditions. Mind you the rhizome was the biggest so reckon that has helped.
- Hersbrucker - 20 cm but looking very weak - got attacked by mites and have to spray it with some insect stuff regularly. Was looking like Daemon's but now has a couple of small shoots at the base since spraying whilst the other leaves still look pretty stuffed.

Some weather in Vic that doesn't go desert hot to mildly cold to stormy then arctic freezing would be nice. Would like to see them all pull through for another season unscathed.

Hopper.


----------



## matt white (6/12/08)

raven19 said:


> Fair call on the hair roots - just would hate to hear of them being rotten...
> 
> It would have to be a fair old sized trellis to attract lightning!
> 
> The hops seems to hold on mighty tight when crawling up whatever you have in place, my thoughts are they should be fine.








This is my "fair old size trellis" - all steel, very productive, no lightning problems as yet. Can lean a ladder on the top to harvest flowers. The photo shows my tettnanger, chinook (both 5th year) and new goldings on left in new garden bed.

POR is on higher trellis behind me when I took the photo.


----------



## NRB (6/12/08)

I've been away from the board for about 8 months and thought I'd see how people have been faring with their hops. I was concerned as mine went into flower well over a month ago and are showing great cones now. I thought they flowered much later.

So I gather all's well with them flowering now then?


----------



## KHB (6/12/08)

gilbrew said:


> View attachment 23033
> 
> 
> 
> ...





WOW


----------



## matt white (6/12/08)

NRB said:


> I've been away from the board for about 8 months and thought I'd see how people have been faring with their hops. I was concerned as mine went into flower well over a month ago and are showing great cones now. I thought they flowered much later.
> 
> So I gather all's well with them flowering now then?



Thats a great virtual girl you have running there!! Much like the real thing.

My hops in the past few years have flowered twice. The first ones that you get about now make your beer grassy and 
are not that high in AAU - although thats from experience not scientific testing.

Although everyones plants appear to have "stalled" , the hop plants should get a good spurt on over Xmas and send out many more lateral shoots. These are the really productive buggers. 

You will get early cones on the main bines but wait for the lateral shoots to cone up - around mid Feb where I live. These will give you heaps of flowers for your next season of brewing.

This is my Chinook harvest from last season. Had POR in similar quantities.


----------



## Bizier (6/12/08)

gilbrew said:


> Thats a great virtual girl you have running there!! Much like the real thing.
> 
> My hops in the past few years have flowered twice. The first ones that you get about now make your beer grassy and
> are not that high in AAU - although thats from experience not scientific testing.
> ...





That looks like a police evidence shot Gilbrew.

ed: What is the estimated street value?


----------



## matt white (6/12/08)

True, and its good sh*t!

Only brother to the green stuff after all.

But seriously, have some patience, a very small bit of green thumb and you should enjoy your own home grown hops for years to come.


----------



## daemon (6/12/08)

KHB: Love the setup there, especially the view!

gilbrew: That's a pretty decent crop, I'd be happy with 1/4 of that amount!

I'll take some photos for an update, but after a bit of rain and some extra soil conditioning the hops seem to be back on track. Closer inspection revealed I did have some spider mites, however I'm not convinced they were the main problem. There's a massive amount of new growth with probably about 10 lateral shoots extra now per plant. I've trimmed off most of the leaves that were 1/2 dead and already there are a number growing in their places too. No cones yet but I wasn't expecting anything in the first year. Will wait to see how they go in December!


----------



## KHB (6/12/08)

Daemon said:


> KHB: Love the setup there, especially the view!
> 
> gilbrew: That's a pretty decent crop, I'd be happy with 1/4 of that amount!
> 
> I'll take some photos for an update, but after a bit of rain and some extra soil conditioning the hops seem to be back on track. Closer inspection revealed I did have some spider mites, however I'm not convinced they were the main problem. There's a massive amount of new growth with probably about 10 lateral shoots extra now per plant. I've trimmed off most of the leaves that were 1/2 dead and already there are a number growing in their places too. No cones yet but I wasn't expecting anything in the first year. Will wait to see how they go in December!




Not my set up just thought it was an impressive photo!! :icon_drool2:


----------



## BobtheBrewer (6/12/08)

My Cascade is doing OK. Grew to about 2 metres, then sideways to the fence, now have it on track back to the shed. Do they ever stop? Some laterals growing on the first two bines, what do you do with them? Do they want to wrap around something as well? I did pinch one bine off and it grew sideways and is going well also. This is a first year plant and I am already having nightmares about next year when hopefully I will be able to plant another couple of different rhizomes. Big job, planning the trellis I will need. Just as well I am retired!


----------



## matt white (6/12/08)

Leave the laterals alone, they hang off the trelissed main bines quite happily. They produce the majority of flowers also.

When you are planning trellis - think big, think long term, think investment ie 100grams of pellets for $10-15 retail.

I harvested 4kg of dry flowers off 3 four year old plants last year so put your cash into a permanent trellis if you can.


----------



## barls (8/12/08)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=385801


----------



## mercle (9/12/08)

Thought it was about time I posted these, all approx 2 months old

(L to R) Chinook, Hallertau, Cluster



Laterals on the chinook


----------



## fraser_john (9/12/08)

Has anyone around Melbourne had their Tettnang still stall??? My goldings has gone crazy, my cascade is almost as bad, even my little cuttings are doing well, but my poor tett has grown to four feet and stopped!

I did notice that my watering system might be getting too much water to its roots, so I will remove one of the drippers tonight! But the goldings and cascade have just as much water!


----------



## Fents (9/12/08)

fraser_john said:


> Has anyone around Melbourne had their Tettnang still stall??? My goldings has gone crazy, my cascade is almost as bad, even my little cuttings are doing well, but my poor tett has grown to four feet and stopped!
> 
> I did notice that my watering system might be getting too much water to its roots, so I will remove one of the drippers tonight! But the goldings and cascade have just as much water!



yep my tettes still stalled and clustr as well. cascades the strongest by far.


----------



## samhighley (9/12/08)

raven19 said:


> Franko's are certainly travelling nicely though...



Perhaps it has something to do with the large brick wall they are growing against providing plenty of heat?


----------



## Moray (9/12/08)

Here a couple of shots of hop garden, they are going off, 6 inches of growth a day.



chinook on the right, columbus on the left.

my top string is about 2.5 meters high, I have started winding them sideways along it, so I'm guessing the chinook is about
4 meters long.  



here are some of the laterals on the chinook


----------



## daemon (11/12/08)

KHB said:


> Not my set up just thought it was an impressive photo!! :icon_drool2:


Whoops, I was so mesmerised by the setup I couldn't even tell who posted it  

Here's the latest pics of my hops, as you can see they're really recovering now. You can see the gaps where there were the leaves decaying that have either dropped off or I've removed. I haven't got the most ideal setup for them but it'll have to do for now. Maybe next year I'll get some better hight, probably as I get a few more varieties.





Also, what's the best way to make cuttings from hops? I'm keen to try and cultivate a few to share.


----------



## jendres (11/12/08)

Daemon said:


> Also, what's the best way to make cuttings from hops? I'm keen to try and cultivate a few to share.



I'm impressed with your crop. Mine has stalled AND been hit by spider mites! Maybe I'll get a stubbie's worth of brew out of my crop this season... 

I've heard that you can get rhizomes by burying part of a bine in the soil while growing.

the yahoo group is probably the best place to search for this info.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Grow-Hops/message/581


----------



## andytork (11/12/08)

raven19 said:


> I hope they are not rotting away from the excesss water/rain?
> 
> Is it worth a closer inspection and (only if necessary) maybe moving into pots?
> 
> Would hate to hear they have rotted away and no good for next season.



My Hallertau appears to have recovered, nice & green and broke surface in transplant pot

Could be hope for my Cluster & Victoria too.

Only time and TLC will tell.


----------



## gibbocore (11/12/08)

so is it advised that i trim back the dead leaves?

Also regarding spider mites, i believe i have some, as mone of my new buds for lateral growth have taken off. Help????


----------



## fraser_john (11/12/08)

If you want to take some cuttings, this has worked for me when a bine broke off in the wind. 

Make sure it is a somewhat "woody" part of the plant, not a fresh growing tip.
Make sure it has a leaf node on it.
The "twig" should be about 4-6 inches long, with the leaf node at one end.
Dip the non leaf node end into some rooting powder.
Stick in pot with leaf node just above soil level, preferably use seedling mix.
Keep moist, not damp!!!

Leaves should start growing in 4 weeks or so.


----------



## matt white (11/12/08)

fraser_john said:


> Has anyone around Melbourne had their Tettnang still stall??? My goldings has gone crazy, my cascade is almost as bad, even my little cuttings are doing well, but my poor tett has grown to four feet and stopped!
> 
> I did notice that my watering system might be getting too much water to its roots, so I will remove one of the drippers tonight! But the goldings and cascade have just as much water!



My tettnanger has been growing steadily since september. I will be picking the first cones very soon. It is a five year old plant, see photos earlier in this thread.

It didnt do very well for 4 years, maybe a small bag of flowers each season, and from what I can gather they dont do well generally in Australia. As you know, in June this year I dug up a lot of rhizomes off all my plants to sell to satisfy the hop hunger created by the so called world hop shortage. By removing a lot of underground mass the plants seem reinvigorated and are looking like producing their best yield to date, especially the traditionally poor yielding tettnanger.

Although my tetts stalled for a couple of weeks due to cooler weather, they are now looking very much better than they ever have and are sending out laterals prolifically at the moment.


----------



## gibbocore (11/12/08)

Hi All, 

here's my chinook plant, its all up got a linear length of abour 4m







I have a few issues though i beleive. And would like a bit of guidance cause i have no fricking idea about plants, AT ALL.

This is the first problem, which i assume is slugs or snails.






Question, pellets? I take it there are dog safe ones around, i have set a trap with a submerged jar with some pure blond in it, but seems not even slugs will drink it. Also, should i cut back these leaves?

Second issue, i think might be mites. Just need some clarification before i declare war.










sorry or the out of focus picture. But the leaves are folded and dont appear to be in the best shape with yellow/brown freckles on them.

Last question, are these little buds the first signs of hop cones?






sorry for the long post, but i'm going to be away for a couple of weeks over december and dont want to come back to a decimated plant.

thanks in advance.


----------



## matt white (11/12/08)

gibbocore said:


> Hi All,
> 
> here's my chinook plant, its all up got a linear length of abour 4m
> 
> ...




Looks great, actually quite healthy. If you want to go organic, leave it and it should be fine. Otherwise you really need to isolate the problem by finding the culprit. Look for mites, ladybirds, earwigs, aphids etc. If you think its snails, slugs etc they are easy to see. Just use a dose of salt somewhere where the roots wont get sick from it.

Otherwise, find the look for the problem insect and go to the garden centre for the appropriate control method.


----------



## head (11/12/08)

Ladybirds??? I thought they were supposed to be beneficial for the garden? What do they do to hurt the plants? If they are a trouble maker, I can see myself waging war in my garden as there are a fair few of both types. The 4 spot and the many spot ladybird.


----------



## beersatan (11/12/08)

head said:


> Ladybirds??? I thought they were supposed to be beneficial for the garden? What do they do to hurt the plants? If they are a trouble maker, I can see myself waging war in my garden as there are a fair few of both types. The 4 spot and the many spot ladybird.



A bit off topic and I'm no Alan ssSeale but I understand there are four main types of ladybirds.
There are three good sorts of ladybug that eat either aphids, mealy bugs or fungus.
Then there's the 28 spotted bugger. It eats plants.
I find them on my raspberry vines so will keep an eye out for them on my hops. 

I've found my vines growing against a north facing brick wall are thriving while those in an open trellised garden are really struggling.
I think it works because it keeps the temp around the plant warmer and more constant and also protects from being bashed around as much by the wind. I am finding the wall spot seems to hide more bugs but mulching with sugar cane helps and then I'm spreading coffee grounds around to stuff up the snails and slugs. The one bug I'm due to cop now is the harlequin bug which are those orange things that cruise around in pairs attached at the arse. Mix up some dishwashing liquid in water in a spray bottle. Then on a sunny weekend morning (or lunchtime if you don't have kids) if you can see them, spray them and watch them die! Very rewarding. 
And it saves our precious hops!


----------



## Frank (11/12/08)

beersatan said:


> A bit off topic and I'm no Alan ssSeale but I understand there are four main types of ladybirds.
> There are three good sorts of ladybug that eat either aphids, mealy bugs or fungus.
> Then there's the 28 spotted bugger. It eats plants.
> I find them on my raspberry vines so will keep an eye out for them on my hops.


I think you will find it is the larvae of ladybird that does all the eating and killing of aphids and mealy bugs. The 28 spot ladybird is the adult, that does not eat as many pests. To the best of my knowledge adult 28 spot ladybird do no harm to your plants.


----------



## beersatan (11/12/08)

Boston said:


> I think you will find it is the larvae of ladybird that does all the eating and killing of aphids and mealy bugs. The 28 spot ladybird is the adult, that does not eat as many pests. To the best of my knowledge adult 28 spot ladybird do no harm to your plants.



I sound like a smart arse now but just trying to help...
I saw this on tv last year and locked it in - but I guess these guys are gardening nerds not entomologists...
This is a transcript from the show.
http://www.abc.net.au/gardening/stories/s1920251.htm


----------



## gibbocore (12/12/08)

gilbrew said:


> Looks great, actually quite healthy. If you want to go organic, leave it and it should be fine. Otherwise you really need to isolate the problem by finding the culprit. Look for mites, ladybirds, earwigs, aphids etc. If you think its snails, slugs etc they are easy to see. Just use a dose of salt somewhere where the roots wont get sick from it.
> 
> Otherwise, find the look for the problem insect and go to the garden centre for the appropriate control method.



cheers mate!

So there's no need to be concerned about the folded over leaves? They're held together by a webbing like substance.


----------



## matt white (12/12/08)

gibbocore said:


> cheers mate!
> 
> So there's no need to be concerned about the folded over leaves? They're held together by a webbing like substance.



Probably spiders or something, but a few curled leaves or whatever shouldnt effect the yield. Check inside the 'web' and see whats in there.

People seem to expect perfect, insect free, blemish free plants. WHY? As I said they look really lush and green and should go well.


----------



## KHB (12/12/08)

Sorry to ask but im interested too and no one answered gibbocore's question, if the little buds are the start of hop cones forming??

Cheers KHB


----------



## matt white (12/12/08)

One of two things, either lateral shoots or cones. Either way - the good stuff!


----------



## gibbocore (12/12/08)

SWEET!!

Cheers mate, they have been there (the little buds) for while now, just waiting for them to do something, i'm just impatient, strange choice for a hoppy, eh, brewing and growing.


----------



## lochrockingbeers (12/12/08)

A quickish reply to some queries above.

They are lateral shoots forming - unlikely to be cones yet but they form off the laterals.

Most ladybirds are beneficial by eating pests and some eat fungus. The common garden pest 26 and 28 spotted ladybirds are really the only plant ating ladybirds you are likely to encounter. They are larger and I've never seen them eating hops but if you have cucumbers, zucchinis and pumpkins you will usually encounter them. They are fairly specific feeders.

The folded leaves could be caused by lightbrown apple moth. The caterpillars fold the leaves and cause some minor feeding damage, and the webbing is a good indicator. Spiders are a possibility. Either way it's no big deal - a slightly eaten leaf here or there is not a problem. Some of the other feeding damage looked like it could be earwigs rather than snails. Check at night for earwigs.


----------



## gibbocore (12/12/08)

Sweet dude, will do!

I'm pretty sure this is one of your chinooks, second gen now.

Thanks!


----------



## drsmurto (12/12/08)

For those of you who have earwig problems like me....

I now have the little bastards under control but i have killed in excess of a 1000 in the last 4 weeks. 

I have several rolls of newspaper that i wipe the bbq with. 

Each day i unroll them into a bucket of hot water.

The numbers have been dropping over this time and i have noticed my vegie patch is now flourishing. they were eating everything, never seen an established capsicum plant stripped of its leaves overnight.

And now with all the rain i will have to be on the lookout for snails. I think they prefer the full carb goodness of carlton cold, at least thats what i bait them with! Even they turn their noses up at Birrell......

Gibbocore - your plants look very healthy, i would leave them be. My leaves have a lot more holes (caterpillar/mites/snails etc) but its still growing strong. I cant spray/bait as much as most as my vegie/hop garden is right next to a creek...


----------



## matt white (12/12/08)

lochrockingbeers said:


> They are lateral shoots forming - unlikely to be cones yet but they form off the laterals.



I harvested the first of my tettnanger cones last night. They are papery and full of lupulin. I usually get two crops per plant per year, the second being the highest yield and best quality.

I get cones forming right in the bit where gibbocore has photographed, and on the laterals, so it could well be cones forming, but as you suggest, more likely laterals. Again, either way - all good


----------



## barls (12/12/08)

ok here is my first harvest and there are still more left


----------



## matt white (12/12/08)

Noice!

Get em on a flyscreen to dry for a cuppla days (especially with Sydney apparently getting to 34 degrees tomorrow) and smack em into your next brew


----------



## barls (12/12/08)

already ahead o you on that one they are in my oust already. for those that dont know an oust is a hop dryer.


----------



## matho (16/12/08)

just an update on the progress of my cuttings
in my previous post [post="377084"]here[/post]
i had five cuttings 4 of just single leaves and one of two

View attachment 23310


as you can see the cutting with two has taken off but the ones with one leaf are still alive but nothing is happening
so if you are taking cuttings make sure there is a node for branches to grow out of.

cheers

matho


----------



## QldKev (16/12/08)

DrSmurto said:


> For those of you who have earwig problems like me....
> 
> I now have the little bastards under control but i have killed in excess of a 1000 in the last 4 weeks.
> 
> ...




Hey excelllent work, looking for the alternative to the spray chemical on every thing! 

I think the idea of the bbq cleaning paper / slater remover is a gem...   

QldKev


----------



## Kenny the plumber (16/12/08)

Walked out side this morn to discover something had eaten the tips off two of my bines :angry: 

Should i cut these off and train up new ones? they are about the hight of the fence, not the big ones thank god!

The hop growing guide i have says you should only have four bines per plant is there a reason for this? or is it a conveniance thing for commercial growers?


----------



## drsmurto (17/12/08)

Noone seemed to have an answer about the 4 bines per plant so i have left all of mine to grow (apart from a few i took as cuttings).

qldkev - it has worked a treat, the earwig population is greatly reduced so my lettuce and other leafy plants have taken off.

Sprayed my hops last night with another organic mix. A good handful of pyrethrum flowers, a few smashed cloves of garlic and some dried chillies boiled for 5 mins with a good slug of vegie oil and then left to cool. Topped uo to 1L in the spray pack with several pumps of hand soap and then sprayed all over the leaves and growing tips. 

Will decimate a spider mite colony and any other pests stupid enough to call my hop plants home.

Just make sure you spray this concoction late in the evening as it is fairly indiscriminate - bees are killed by pyrethrum.


----------



## marlow_coates (20/12/08)

Hey hops growers. 
My Cascade bine is now larger than I had hoped for. 
One shoot is over 2m tall, 2 others are chest height, and two more are about 30cm and searching for some trellace. All this in Brisbane as well  

I however have no cones as yet :huh: Is this normal? 
It is this plants first season from a small rhizome and I have read that this year is more about root growth than anything. But with such leafy growth I am getting a little dissapointed that none of the plants energy is going into producing the good stuff  

Am I just being impatient? Are the flowers only produced at the end of summer?

Cheers for any advice. This question may be answered somewhere in this thread already but it has become huge since I last looked and it would take me all bloody day the read all replies.

Will post a photo of this glorious plant when I can :lol:


----------



## KHB (20/12/08)

I accidently knocked my Mount hood bine and took the front part of the runner off, where the leaves start up its around 3mtr long now . Have i just stopped this runner from growing further??

Cheers KHB


----------



## Weizguy (20/12/08)

marlow_coates said:


> Hey hops growers.
> My Cascade bine is now larger than I had hoped for.
> One shoot is over 2m tall, 2 others are chest height, and two more are about 30cm and searching for some trellace. All this in Brisbane as well
> 
> ...


Yep, too impatient. Have you not grown veg or flowers before?
All things will happen in the fullness of time.
I'm just grateful that my (and your) plants are still growing vegetatively. This means that you'll have more sites for flowers/cones to grow from as the plants increase in size. If they flowered now, you'd have a much smaller yield.
My Chinooks have been growing about 6 inches a day and are looking much happier, even without consistent watering.



KHB said:


> I accidently knocked my Mount hood bine and took the front part of the runner off, where the leaves start up its around 3mtr long now . Have i just stopped this runner from growing further??
> 
> Cheers KHB


If the growing tip is missing, you will no longer have growth from that point. However the laterals are likely to grow out of the leaf nodes (the pints where leave grow from the main stem). I have not read any literature recommending the pruning of hops to encourage laterals to grow. Maybe that's just a traditional hop growing thing. Please advise if the laterals do take up the challenge.

Les


----------



## KHB (20/12/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Yep, too impatient. Have you not grown veg or flowers before?
> All things will happen in the fullness of time.
> I'm just grateful that my (and your) plants are still growing vegetatively. This means that you'll have more sites for flowers/cones to grow from as the plants increase in size. If they flowered now, you'd have a much smaller yield.
> My Chinooks have been growing about 6 inches a day and are looking much happier, even without consistent watering.
> ...



Bummer thought that would be the case. How do people train the laterals as this is my 1st year with hops


----------



## Mantis (20/12/08)

Cant remember if I have mentioned this before but I have gotten my earwig problem under control. I have put out marg/ice cream, anything containers with some beer in them and fat from the barby floating on top. The buggers cant resist it and drown in the thousands.
My beans, potatoes, passionfruit vine etc are all now powering ahead and not being slaughtered by the wigs.


----------



## apd (20/12/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Noone seemed to have an answer about the 4 bines per plant so i have left all of mine to grow (apart from a few i took as cuttings).



DrSmurto,

From what I've read, the only reason for reducing the number of bines is for manageability and this (like other brewing practices) has come from commercial practises. In a home garden, it's easy enough to manage the 1 or 2 plants we have and if you were to chap back bines all you're doing is reducing your harvest.

Andrew


----------



## marlow_coates (20/12/08)

Cheers for the advice Lez.
Have been impressed by the growth so far and how well it has tolerated the Brisbane weather and relatively low sunlight hours in its position compared to open areas in Vic.
I will keep up the monthly fertiliser and whack on some new trellace for the extra bines.
Good luck to other growers. I reckon there will be several more plants going in next year.


----------



## Kenny the plumber (20/12/08)

Im letting mine go wild I fgure the plant knows what its doing.

At the moment there about 7-8 meters high and still going strong :lol: 

Will have to wit to see what the harvest is like, if I can get them down?


----------



## Bizier (20/12/08)

Kenny the plumber said:


> about 7-8 meters high



:blink: Sounds like you will be doing a single harvest - or you will have to get Asplundh to help you.


----------



## Kenny the plumber (20/12/08)

I have a 6.5m step ladder so im still good for a little while might have to make some stilts :wacko:


----------



## raven19 (21/12/08)

My POR's progress, about 1.5m high.

Waiting for some warmer weather to really kick them off.


----------



## BobtheBrewer (21/12/08)

marlow_coates said:


> Hey hops growers.
> My Cascade bine is now larger than I had hoped for.
> One shoot is over 2m tall, 2 others are chest height, and two more are about 30cm and searching for some trellace. All this in Brisbane as well
> 
> ...


I'm in Bris also. My Cascade was slow to take off but had 2 bines over three metres when I left home ten days ago. Will be home tomorrow and have my fingers crossed. Have had the kids next door watering for me, had quite a few laterals before I left. Photo to follow.


----------



## Mantis (21/12/08)

I thought my Chinook had had it . It put up some shoots and was growing well then just stopped and has been like this for weeks. A couple of days ago I noticed a new shoot that is probably 4 times thicker than the original ones and it has taken off. Wahooo
With warmer weather in the next week I am expecting some good things


----------



## bindi (21/12/08)

Have a 'ship load' of Chinook on the vines at the moment [photo when I get time], BUT the big shock was the the EKG I thought died a couple of years ago has come back big time :huh: the only problem is it wants to climb all over the Chinook, no matter what I do it's heading that way along the fence
[and it's a long way]. tough bastard like the Chinook.

Edit: The usual 4 pot typo.


----------



## tazman1967 (21/12/08)

As for harvesting Bines...dont go up on ladders.. Timmmbbbeer....drop them at the base of the stalk them pick them at your leisure...just my 2c worth.


----------



## Barramundi (21/12/08)

tazman1967 said:


> As for harvesting Bines...dont go up on ladders.. Timmmbbbeer....drop them at the base of the stalk them pick them at your leisure...just my 2c worth.


valid point but how does it help if theyre on a trellis ?


----------



## barls (21/12/08)

i just lower the top wire and pick at my height.


----------



## drsmurto (22/12/08)

apd said:


> DrSmurto,
> 
> From what I've read, the only reason for reducing the number of bines is for manageability and this (like other brewing practices) has come from commercial practises. In a home garden, it's easy enough to manage the 1 or 2 plants we have and if you were to chap back bines all you're doing is reducing your harvest.
> 
> Andrew



Cheers for that altho i have 7 plants, not 1 or 2  

I have pruned a few of the extra bines to grow them up for swaps.

And my cluster is still frozen in time. It beat every other plant to ~1m tall and has stayed that way now for more than 2 months. I assume all the action is now taking place underground so am widening my search for new bines up to 3 m away!

My baby cascade has got going now, 2 nice solid looking bines working their way to the fence.

Still getting lots of leaf damage, something is eating them almost completely. Cant see any caterpillars, i do notice the odd harlequin bug. Spotted a tiny spider shimmying its way down a web - opaque colour? Doesn't seem to be holding teh plants back tho as my chinook now has 100s of cones forming.


----------



## Kenny the plumber (22/12/08)

If you cut and drop your bines to harvest the cones, you have to be carefull not to get them in the dirt. Lay down platic etc
The other problem is that not all the cones rippen at the same time so hand picking on a ladder allows me to pick them when they rippen.
Just dont have any beers befor climbing the ladder


----------



## Mantis (23/12/08)

Kenny the plumber said:


> Just dont have any beers befor climbing the ladder



I know from experience that this is good advice


----------



## gibbocore (26/12/08)

YAY I gots a flower!!!

Bout fricken time.


----------



## daemon (28/12/08)

Hops are growing well now and I've got at least 30 cones forming! They're appearing everywhere on the bines, a few of them have started to form proper cones now.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (29/12/08)

Goldings getting out of hand.
Went away for a week and came back to this tangled mess


----------



## slacka (29/12/08)

I thought these things were supposed to be fast growers ... come on little fella, you can do it.


----------



## jagerbrau (30/12/08)

Is would be interested in some cuttings, so far only have POR tettnanger and hersbrucker. Would love some pearle and goldings if any one has some cuttings in adelaide.

thanks.


----------



## Smashin (30/12/08)

jagerbrau said:


> Is would be interested in some cuttings, so far only have POR tettnanger and hersbrucker. Would love some pearle and goldings if any one has some cuttings in adelaide.
> 
> thanks.



Just taken some cuttings today, won't be ready till next year and would still be fairly small then. My these buggers are easy to take cuttings from.



L to R: Hersbruker, Perle, Tettnanger, Cascade, Goldings

After this success I plan to do many more. Stay tuned.


----------



## raven19 (30/12/08)

jagerbrau said:


> Is would be interested in some cuttings, so far only have POR tettnanger and hersbrucker. Would love some pearle and goldings if any one has some cuttings in adelaide.



Can I suggest to start your own cuttings going of what you have, then come 'SA case swap' time or a similar event next year I dare say we shall all be trading various hop plants!

2c.


----------



## Barramundi (30/12/08)

Smashin said:


> Just taken some cuttings today, won't be ready till next year and would still be fairly small then. My these buggers are easy to take cuttings from.
> 
> View attachment 23533
> 
> ...




success? youve only just cut them better make sure they actually grow first b4 you claim victory ...


----------



## raven19 (30/12/08)

Dr Gonzo said:


> Goldings getting out of hand.
> Went away for a week and came back to this tangled mess



They should be prime to take some cuttings eh Dr?


----------



## Smashin (30/12/08)

Barramundi said:


> success? youve only just cut them better make sure they actually grow first b4 you claim victory ...



Granted,,,,

I've taken some under the same conditions a few times this season and have had great success, just use some medium density wood rooting compound and keep moist. These are pics are from todays cuttings, bar the hursbruker they are from the lower side arms, more hardy stock than previous leaf cuttings.


----------



## matho (31/12/08)

from my cuttings that i took over a month ago the single leaf cutting are not looking very happy their leaf's are slowly going brown but ill wait and see
the cutting that had two leaf's, a part of the main vine and nodes (the little lump's that are at the junction of where the leaf stalk meets the vine) has take off and is about 1m tall.
have you had the same thing happen with your previous cuttings smashin?

cheer's matho


----------



## Smashin (31/12/08)

matho said:


> from my cuttings that i took over a month ago the single leaf cutting are not looking very happy their leaf's are slowly going brown but ill wait and see
> the cutting that had two leaf's, a part of the main vine and nodes (the little lump's that are at the junction of where the leaf stalk meets the vine) has take off and is about 1m tall.
> have you had the same thing happen with your previous cuttings smashin?
> 
> cheer's matho



1m ye haaaw, well done. The Hursbruker was too small to butcher any side arms from hence the attampt at the leaves so will have to wait and see., from my limited time spent propagating native trees, having a leaf meeting the stem is the usual place to see growth. My goldings cutting taken ~3week ago is in fine shape, the cascade should live (that much i can say). Similarly i use a cutting with two leaves plus the growing tip, the tip has grown ~20cm and the new runners where the leaves meet the stem are just starting to grow (happy given the abuse they have been through. given that on both occasions i left them in the sun unwatered for a few days and they totally wilted (not suprising) and then came back when watered and brough out of direct sun light, goes to show how hardy these things are. Before i used just course sand, this time i'm using seed raising mix and a grow chamber in a bright area and out of direct sun light.

At any rate this makes good use of the lower side arms that i prune off anyway, rather than just throw away. 

Matho, did you use any rooting/striking hormones with yours?


Edit:
The other trick when just using a single leaf is to put a light cut in the side of the steam just below the leaf, this scare heals and can become a nucleation site. I'll give three of the leaves a nick and see if it make any difference.


----------



## jagerbrau (31/12/08)

So far have got 3 goood growing cuttings of por out of the six that i planted. Hersbrucker i mananged 4 so far with one looking dodgy. only one on my Tettnanger so far.


----------



## himzol (31/12/08)

Hi Folks,

just comming on board with the whole taking cuttings and producing new plants etc.. (been concentrating on the wurtenburger(sp) for now)

even though I've had a couple of plants now for a couple of years I've had a nagging question, it's possibly been answered else where so apologies if I've missed it.

Basically my question is, How do you know what the Alpha Acid Unit is of your home grown plant? 

Himzo.


----------



## dj1984 (1/1/09)

what time of year do these things die off??


----------



## Tyred (2/1/09)

himzo said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> just comming on board with the whole taking cuttings and producing new plants etc.. (been concentrating on the wurtenburger(sp) for now)
> 
> ...



You don't. You would have to get it measured to know exactly what it is. You can't go by type of hop either as there can be seasonal variations. 

About the only way (apart from testing - unsure where or what process would be required) would be to buy hops with a known AA and do a comparison brew (same ingredients, probably same hops for flavour and aroma, but different hops for bittering, same weight tho) and do taste testing. This will give you some idea of where the AA is (higher or lower than the hop with known AA).

However, there may be another easier way that I don't know of.


----------



## Smashin (2/1/09)

Himzo,

Sorry i don't know how to make a link to the discussion but its under the common ground "*Hop Alpha Acid Testing (at Home)", *While there are many methods of guessing the a-acid content the primary method previously used by industry and STILL used by broardly today is "Conductmetric titration with Methanolic Lead Acetate (a very nasty chemical if not contained, I take no responcibility for any one piosening them selfs in attempting the process), in saying this I started this thread to see if anyone had treaded this path before me, it apears not (so far). I'm still kiting up to perform the test, burette and more accurate scales on the way, but lead acetate in hand. The process is very simple, extract the a-acid and bittering compounds from a sample of the hops with methonal. Monitor the conductivity of the liquid extraction while slowly adding the lead acetate solution. The lead acetate will react with the a-acids and bittering compounds and precipitate out of solution leaving the conductivity unchanges. Eventually no more a-acid remains in solution to react with the lead acetate and the conductivity increases proportionaly with the additon of the lead acetate. The intersection of these two straight lines will give the titration end point and through a simple calculation you are given the Lead Conductance Value (%LCV~=%a-acids).

Note:
1. This process does not measure the b-acids.
2. As hops age other bittering compounds are produced in the hops, these compounds also react with the lead acetate contributing to the LCV. Therefore this method is very useful for brewers calculating their hop additions for beer bittering. HPLC does not make this distinction. Nore do light refractance methods.
3. Lead Acetate is nasty stuff (must repeat).

Hope this straight farward explanation helps, as always the devils in the detail. h34r:

Smashin


----------



## himzol (2/1/09)

dj1984 said:


> what time of year do these things die off??



this is part of anm instruction leaflet I got with my rihzomes,

Flowers (cones) will develop Late Jan to early Feb. Maturity will not be reached until late March. Ideally, they should be picked in the first two weeks of April.

Cones can be dried in the sun for two or three days until they are fluffy and light. Afterwards they should be vacuum packed (freezer bags are OK) and kept in the freezer.

Whilst growing, the plant should be thoroughly watered every 4-6 days with small amount of high nitrogen fertiliser added once a month.

IMPORTANT: Once the plant has reached a few meteres in height the bottom metre or so of each vine MUST be stripped from the plant by hand to avoid the growth of various soil borne fungi and to ensure that the vines get maximum benefit.

Once the hops have been picked, the vines can be cut about metre from the ground and the vines pulled down. Our grower suggests the bines remain in place for the next year.



Hope it helps,

Himzo.


----------



## himzol (2/1/09)

Thanks Tyred and Smashin,

I'll have a hunt for that thread and see where it leads me. Not That it looks like I'm going to get any flowers this year, weather up my way has been very cool and the plants keep stalling.

Himzo.


----------



## ~MikE (2/1/09)

not sure if this has popped up before or not but i'm not looking through 13 pages if someone can give me a quick answer. i'm first year hop grower, and have a POR, cascade and a vienna gold growing in big-ass pots now. i've set up some creeper mesh in a cylinder shape in the pot for the bines to grow up, but a couple of times now i've noticed my bines have been topped by something. it's so bad that my cascade is turning into a bush rather than a creeper... anyone know what is causing it?


----------



## drsmurto (2/1/09)

Smashin said:


> Himzo,
> 
> Sorry i don't know how to make a link to the discussion but its under the common ground "*Hop Alpha Acid Testing (at Home)", *While there are many methods of guessing the a-acid content the primary method previously used by industry and STILL used by broardly today is "Conductmetric titration with Methanolic Lead Acetate (a very nasty chemical if not contained, I take no responcibility for any one piosening them selfs in attempting the process), in saying this I started this thread to see if anyone had treaded this path before me, it apears not (so far). I'm still kiting up to perform the test, burette and more accurate scales on the way, but lead acetate in hand. The process is very simple, extract the a-acid and bittering compounds from a sample of the hops with methonal. Monitor the conductivity of the liquid extraction while slowly adding the lead acetate solution. The lead acetate will react with the a-acids and bittering compounds and precipitate out of solution leaving the conductivity unchanges. Eventually no more a-acid remains in solution to react with the lead acetate and the conductivity increases proportionaly with the additon of the lead acetate. The intersection of these two straight lines will give the titration end point and through a simple calculation you are given the Lead Conductance Value (%LCV~=%a-acids).
> 
> ...



I dont know what sort of scientific training you have smashin but i find it quite amusing that you think HPLC is an inferior method to a titration which has large degrees of error due to the fact a human is doing the work rather than a machine. I highly doubt thats how its done commercially.

Funny thing about HPLC - it does discriminate every compound, its the point of HPLC!

But if i was going to test my hops i would be using GC-MS which is even better (IMHO) then HPLC. This would enable me to work out the quantity of essential oils in the hops and well as both the alpha and beta acids and oxidation products of them and identify them based on their molecular weights. It would aslo only require a few mg of hops as the dectection limits are in the order of ng/mL (or ppb if you prefer)

While i applaud you effort to work out your alpha acid at home please dont rape the science. 


Mike - sounds like something is eating the growing tips which is a sign of spider mites (IIRC). Earwigs eat the leaves so if they are around you will see holes in the leaves. If you dont want to go organic then use white oil. Organic version is oil mixed with a surfactant such as hand soap. I like to add chilli and garlic and sometimes some pyrherum to the mix just to widen the kill. 

If it earwigs then patience and trapping does the job or else go nuclear on their arses and use carbaryl.


----------



## drsmurto (2/1/09)

About time i posted some pics of my hop garden. 

First up the chinook






Which is in flower!





Goldings (right), POR left)





Another shot of the goldings with the spuds in the foreground





And finally the cascade which has been slow to get going but has a few new shoots and is ready to go nuts (fingers crossed)





Next season i will build a dedicated trellis just for the hops... altho i did say that last season  

The cluster is still stuck at 1m and the Victoria i picked up from Boston has a few new shoots. Not too shabby.

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## raven19 (2/1/09)

DrSmurto said:


> About time i posted some pics of my hop garden.
> 
> First up the chinook
> Cheers
> DrSmurto



Very nice Dr S...
Those hop flowers shall go well in the Golden Ale no doubt?
I potted those chinooks into bigger pots.
Bring on the warmth to really kick them into action.
I had to spray mine with your chill/garlic/soap/water mix also, as leaves were being eaten. Seems to have worked a treat.... hurt the bugs good, "hurt them real good" as I think you said previously! :lol:


----------



## ~MikE (2/1/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Mike - sounds like something is eating the growing tips which is a sign of spider mites (IIRC). Earwigs eat the leaves so if they are around you will see holes in the leaves. If you dont want to go organic then use white oil. Organic version is oil mixed with a surfactant such as hand soap. I like to add chilli and garlic and sometimes some pyrherum to the mix just to widen the kill.
> 
> If it earwigs then patience and trapping does the job or else go nuclear on their arses and use carbaryl.



i like the sound of nuclear, i don't imagine i'll be getting any flowers this year anyway so i'll grab the strongest shit i can find. there's a couple of holes, not a lot tho. and i found the tops of some of the bines sitting severed in the pot but can think of anything that'd be physically shearing them...


----------



## gibbocore (5/1/09)

quick question. Do the little spiky looking flowers turn into cones, or are they like a blossom that comes before the fruit.


----------



## Steve (5/1/09)

gibbocore said:


> quick question. Do the little spiky looking flowers turn into cones, or are they like a blossom that comes before the fruit.




The spiky looking flowers/blossom turn into cones.


----------



## gibbocore (5/1/09)

oh sweet. I should have about 50 cones then.


----------



## NRB (6/1/09)

~MikE said:


> and i found the tops of some of the bines sitting severed in the pot but can think of anything that'd be physically shearing them...



My bines have all been getting topped as well - I've assumed it's possums as it always occurs when they reach fence height. The bloody things are destroying my capsicum and chilli plants too - the habanero lost some baby fruits last week. I've moved the small capsicum and chilli to a poly greenhouse, but I can't do that with my hops.

How do I know when cones are ready to harvest? My first crop has gotta be close.


----------



## fraser_john (6/1/09)

NRB said:


> How do I know when cones are ready to harvest? My first crop has gotta be close.



I think the test is if you pull apart the cone length wise, the stem is mean to split in half.......cannot recall where I read this!


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (6/1/09)

gilbrew said:


> Thats a great virtual girl you have running there!! Much like the real thing.
> 
> My hops in the past few years have flowered twice. The first ones that you get about now make your beer grassy and
> are not that high in AAU - although thats from experience not scientific testing.
> ...



Thats a great stash for want of a better word. I currently have a 1st year Mt Hood growing very well in my back yard. I have had some massive laterals take off in recent times. Was wondering wether they should be trained as well. The plant will get very "hairy" if I don't.

BYB


----------



## Steve (6/1/09)

NRB said:


> How do I know when cones are ready to harvest? My first crop has gotta be close.



They feel papery to the touch.


----------



## NRB (6/1/09)

They've felt "dry" for a few weeks. Can you be more specific?


----------



## Steve (6/1/09)

NRB said:


> They've felt "dry" for a few weeks. Can you be more specific?



I'll try.....peel a couple of leaves off a cone and they should be papery dry between your fingers and not resiny soft. Or queeze a hole cone and it should sound slightly crunchy. It should also bounce back to its original shape quickly. If its still "green" it wont bounce back as quickly,

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Justin T (6/1/09)

This is my POR plant as of late november. Need to take a new pic of it


----------



## NRB (6/1/09)

Thanks Steve, I'll check them out when I get a chance.


----------



## gibbocore (8/1/09)

so happy


----------



## gibbocore (10/1/09)

Hi Guys,

I have a new bug, and i cant identify it and dont know if i should erradicate it, it leaves a white snow like substance on some parts of the vine.

Any thoughts?











there's red ones and green ones.


----------



## gibbocore (10/1/09)

This is driving me mad, i've been googling for hours.


----------



## QldKev (10/1/09)

gibbocore said:


> This is driving me mad, i've been googling for hours.




Spider mite, check out

http://www.freshops.com/nutrient.html

QldKev


----------



## gibbocore (10/1/09)

you sure? None of the spidermites on that page look like the wooly tailed bug in that photo?


----------



## Weizguy (10/1/09)

Gibbocore,
Sorry, I got distracted and was trying to think of these bugs. I think they're mealy bugs or some other sapsucker and they spread powdery mildew. I have seen them in my garden.
I have also been trying to find them on the internet for a few hours with no success.
(edit) Definitely not spider mites, which are small, red,spidery and numerous, not singular.


NRB,
Maturity of hop cones (from this site)
But how do you know when it is time to pick your hops and reap the rewards? It is best to determine the readiness for picking by feel and smell. If the cone is too green, it feels slightly damp to the touch and has a softness to its scales. If you squeeze the cone, it will stay compressed in your hand. A ready cone will feel papery and light. It will feel drier than a green cone, and some varieties take a lighter tone as they mature. If your hands quickly take up the smell and are slightly sticky due to the yellow powdery lupulin, that cone is ready for harvest.

As for my garden, one of the Chinooks is at the top of it's twine. It must be at least 6m long

Les


----------



## gibbocore (10/1/09)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Gibbocore,
> Sorry, I got distracted and was trying to think of these bugs. I think they're mealy bugs or some other sapsucker and they spread powdery mildew. I have seen them in my garden.
> I have also been trying to find them on the internet for a few hours with no success.



Cheers mate, its been driving me crazy. I thinks it may be a wooly aphid perhaps? Thats the closest i've got.


----------



## Weizguy (10/1/09)

a bit like these?
Seems that there are a variety of appearances or stages.


----------



## gibbocore (10/1/09)

ahhh, I've just made the same discovery, i think thats the nymph stage i've caught them in.

Cheers mate!


----------



## barls (10/1/09)

my hallertau has burs forming im going to get hops off it finally its only take 3 years.


----------



## Frank (10/1/09)

This is a Mealy Bug.
Bit different to yours, but are common on indoor plants.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (10/1/09)

Ok for the experts out there, this is my first attempt at hop growing. Can someone confirm or unconfirm whether these are flowers developing on my Mt Hood. If it is, Wooo hoo. Also if they are flowers what is my next stage in the watering. Bang in more nutrients or just keep the slow release gear that I currently have lying aroung the base of the hop plant.

BYB


----------



## barls (10/1/09)

it looks like side laterals to me but these are where the cones form. id keep doing what your doing. personally id hit it with some power feed myself. i do ether it or seasol every couple of weeks or at least once a month.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (10/1/09)

barls said:


> it looks like side laterals to me but these are where the cones form. id keep doing what your doing. personally id hit it with some power feed myself. i do ether it or seasol every couple of weeks or at least once a month.



Have been using the seasol combined with a little slow release on the ground. I am a bit with you on the laterals, but then again I also am not.

BYB


----------



## Weizguy (10/1/09)

looks like immature hop cones to me. You should switch to a more Phosphorus and Potassium based fertiliser to promote flowering.
If you can get liquid blood 'n' bone, that's good. You should back off on the Nitrogen unless the leaves are looking pale (like mine). Keep the watering up, but you may need to strip back (remove leaves from) the lower few feet of the plant to discourage mould or any rot that may happen due to moisture.

Les


----------



## BoilerBoy (10/1/09)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Have been using the seasol combined with a little slow release on the ground. I am a bit with you on the laterals, but then again I also am not.
> 
> BYB



BYB 

Certainly looks like some cones developing in the LH photo,

I use seasol as well, but also mix in with it some "potash" apparently the potassium is good for flower development.

My second year Hersbrucker and Tardif de bourgogne have gone up three metres and the laterals have gone crazy.

Cheers,
BB


----------



## daemon (10/1/09)

Good to see everyone else's hops growing well, I'm happy with how mine are going that's for sure. Here's a few quick pics: 






This is just one part of the hops, the other side has plenty of flowers now too. 

I'm still yet to get these ones identified, the guy I bought them from said "probably POR" 

Also trying to propagate a few of them too, had some mixed success so far. Certainly there's enough shoots I can use each time, so I'll just keep trying until I have it right.


----------



## barls (10/1/09)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Have been using the seasol combined with a little slow release on the ground. I am a bit with you on the laterals, but then again I also am not.
> 
> BYB


ok the main bines put out bines going sideways called laterals. on these laterals form the cones from little burrs that form under the leaf shoots.
does this make sense or am i speaking in a different language.


----------



## mercle (10/1/09)

Yea!

Chinook










Cluster, the bottom is getting quite bushy, but its approx 3m tall so far (no flowers yet)


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (10/1/09)

barls said:


> ok the main bines put out bines going sideways called laterals. on these laterals form the cones from little burrs that form under the leaf shoots.
> does this make sense or am i speaking in a different language.



Yep makes sense. With this in mind I would almost certainly say I have flowers developing.

BYB


----------



## Kenny the plumber (13/1/09)

Yay


----------



## Goofinder (13/1/09)

Got home this evening to find that one of my POR plants has just about given up in the 42C heat here in Adelaide today.  

The largest bine (about 1.5m up then another 1.2m across) has gone from green and leafy last night to dried and shrivelled this evening. The other two bines are shrivelled a bit toward the end but nowhere near as bad. The other two plants seem to have held up a bit better however.


----------



## gerald (14/1/09)

My POR seems to be giving up the last few days. just cant take it, its shrivaling up.

the chinook is doing ok though.

does everyone have their hops climbing up string or something similar? i dont have anything for it to climb up really so the bines just flop around on the ground :-S


----------



## Screwtop (14/1/09)

Moving house, dug up my POR rhizome 4 weeks ago, cut the bines back to about a metre and wrapped it in wet newspaper, carried it in the hot car for an hour. Planted it at the new place and it died off, thought I'd lost it but yesterday noticed a new bine about 50mm long emerging from the ground about 100mm from where I planted the rhizome. Looks healthy, decided on moving the POR first as a trial. Will now transplant the others, some are just about finished flowering, a Wurty growing in a pot seems to be doing much better at the new place too, maybe it likes the new position.


----------



## reviled (14/1/09)

One of my smoothcone plants stopped growing, it was getting all day sun I watered it twice a day, but since I moved it into a different spot, where it gets only the morning sun its started growing way faster B) So im guessing they dont like all day sun that much?


----------



## Fents (14/1/09)

all 3 of my hops had stopped. no more growth and were shrivilling bad. cut them all back last night and noticed heaps more bines coming up. put some frsh soil and lucurine around them and a good water and i reckon they will come back twice as strong. may even get some hops. its like this growing season is just two months out of wack.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (14/1/09)

Goofinder said:


> Got home this evening to find that one of my POR plants has just about given up in the 42C heat here in Adelaide today.
> 
> The largest bine (about 1.5m up then another 1.2m across) has gone from green and leafy last night to dried and shrivelled this evening. The other two bines are shrivelled a bit toward the end but nowhere near as bad. The other two plants seem to have held up a bit better however.




Well I am happy to say that my POR from the case swap survived yesterday. Not expecting to much from it this season. But as posted earlier my Mt Hood which was kindly donated by GMK who incidently hasnt got a very green thumb, is into full flower production.


----------



## Weizguy (14/1/09)

gerald said:


> My POR seems to be giving up the last few days. just cant take it, its shrivaling up.
> 
> the chinook is doing ok though.
> 
> does everyone have their hops climbing up string or something similar? i dont have anything for it to climb up really so the bines just flop around on the ground :-S


I have mine climbing strings, but recently had to replace a string as about 4.5m of bine fell down, due to a string breakage (weight collapse).

I hope to post some pics later. My 2 Chinooks have commenced flowering, as well.


----------



## HoppingMad (14/1/09)

Fents said:


> all 3 of my hops had stopped. no more growth and were shrivilling bad. cut them all back last night and noticed heaps more bines coming up. put some frsh soil and lucurine around them and a good water and i reckon they will come back twice as strong. may even get some hops. its like this growing season is just two months out of wack.



Have had exactly the same thing happen. Two Goldings and a Columbus got massacred in the heat yesterday and appeared to have dried up and almost died off. Only the hops in semi shade are still making it (hallertau & hersbrucker). Might have to follow your lead Fents and cut back my shrivellers and re-soil. They're dry almost to brown in the space of a day and a half. This weather down south is nuts. 

Darn annoying. They were going so well too. :angry: 

Hopper.


----------



## Screwtop (14/1/09)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Well I am happy to say that my POR from the case swap survived yesterday. Not expecting to much from it this season. But as posted earlier my Mt Hood which was kindly donated by GMK who incidently hasnt got a very green thumb, is into full flower production.





Andy, is it just the angle of the shot? those look like male flowers.

Screwy


----------



## ~MikE (14/1/09)

Screwtop said:


> View attachment 23881
> 
> Andy, is it just the angle of the shot? those look like male flowers.
> 
> Screwy



that would suck hardcore if it were...

mine are looking quite awesome, they survived yesterdays 42C cooking, but i have been pumping water on them nearly daily to get them through the heat.
the cascade is ridiculously bushy as it's been through about 20 bines by now. the vienna gold (whatever that hop is) is slow on the uptake... POR is kicking off nicely, yet to see anything from the chinook though 

enjoy my awesome photoshopping skillz


----------



## drsmurto (14/1/09)

Screwtop said:


> View attachment 23881
> 
> Andy, is it just the angle of the shot? those look like male flowers.
> 
> Screwy



Look the same as how mine start out then get bigger.

Mike - am trying to grow more cuttings of chinook but this weather is killing them very quickly. If i get 1 to take i'll keep it aside for you.


----------



## ~MikE (14/1/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Look the same as how mine start out then get bigger.
> 
> Mike - am trying to grow more cuttings of chinook but this weather is killing them very quickly. If i get 1 to take i'll keep it aside for you.



awesome, you're a champ  - if ever you need any yeast...


----------



## KHB (14/1/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Look the same as how mine start out then get bigger.
> 
> Mike - am trying to grow more cuttings of chinook but this weather is killing them very quickly. If i get 1 to take i'll keep it aside for you.





The chinnok i got from you is 3mtr all already!!


----------



## drsmurto (14/1/09)

KHB said:


> The chinnok i got from you is 3mtr all already!!



I cant take credit for that entirely - Boston did the cutting for me, i just watered the bugger for a few weeks!

Shows too cos since then i haven't been able to successfully keep any cutting alive!

Ben - you got the pick of the crop. Gave some to raven too so i hope they have survived!


----------



## Frank (14/1/09)

~MikE said:


> enjoy my awesome photoshopping skillz



Better than your spelling skills  .
Chinnok is a Helicopter
Chinook is a Hop


----------



## ~MikE (14/1/09)

Boston said:


> Better than your spelling skills  .
> Chinnok is a Helicopter
> Chinook is a Hop



no, i'm actually trying to grow a helicopter... :lol:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (14/1/09)

Screwtop said:


> View attachment 23881
> 
> Andy, is it just the angle of the shot? those look like male flowers.
> 
> Screwy




  Your guess would be better than mine.

BYB


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (14/1/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Look the same as how mine start out then get bigger.




Then get bigger balls  

BYB


----------



## Weizguy (14/1/09)

OK, so here are the pics I mentioned earlier.
Taken after dark 2 nights ago, I have increased contrast to make the images viewable.

Trellis, anyone?



This one snapped the string, had to be re-suspended with raffia twine (IIRC), and has exceeded the height of the top screw-eye.






Not bad for first year hop, eh?
Flower pics, soon.
Les out


----------



## Barramundi (14/1/09)

how tall is that pole les ??


----------



## Henno (14/1/09)

Boston said:


> Better than your spelling skills  .
> Chinnok is a Helicopter
> Chinook is a Hop



Um, I really hate guys that do this but I can't help myself. Chinook is the correct spelling for both the hop and the helicopter and I think you will find they are both named after a wind that blows in the US. I have hover martialled a Chinook helicopter and can testify for the fact that the down wash from the twin rotors is f...king windy!

As far as I know Chinnok is the correct spelling for well,... nothing


----------



## anc001 (15/1/09)

I planted the POR cutting from Boston abotu 3 or 4 months ago when we moved into a new house, I've watered it religiously, well not once on sundays but more like about every 2 hours whenever I'm awake (good thing I have good draining soil) and feeding her about every week with fish emulsion, seaweed stuff and some occasional blood and bone etc.
Until Xmas I was trimming out all but the apical meristem of each of the 3 bines (letting only the main tip go unpruned), but while I was away she was unpruned (while a friend watered her and took payment by emptying a keg of visitor beer). Some of them got rather large in my absence and ofcourse I let them keep going, and to my surprise they started producing fuzzy little buds! I wasn't expecting much flower wise in the first year so I've very happy, looks like there might be hundreds of them.
The growth has exceeded my expectations and therefore my lame plans to run the bines along lateral lines.
If I'd known she'd do this well I'd have put a rope and pulley up on the huge TV tower in the back yard and let her go up there.

Here are some pics, this is my first time growing a vegie garden, and having a hop plant to look after makes sure I don't forget all the other plants each day either.
(not to mention the fun of cooking up a pasta with all fresh gear from the garden, spring onion, tomatos, beets, eggplant, herbs etc)

there are 3 bines going up to about 5 foot high, I put the plant in the sunniest postiion in the garden, but now am faced with the prospect of training the bines away from the sun, when all they want to do is go straight up towards that TV tower...



here are the bines running across the top of the picture from right to left, shading the tomato plants a bit.



and here is the head gardener and his assisttant, ready on hand for whenever I need a hole dug or birds chased away.


----------



## MarkBastard (15/1/09)

What happens to hops at the end of the season?

Do just the leaves die off but the vine is still okay? Or does the vine die and rot too and you have to cut it right back to the root and then re-run it next year?

Just wondering because if you have to do it every year there's probably no point doing anything more permanent.


----------



## Screwtop (15/1/09)

Les the Weizguy said:


> OK, so here are the pics I mentioned earlier.
> Taken after dark 2 nights ago, I have increased contrast to make the images viewable.
> 
> Trellis, anyone?
> ...




Great idea Les, never thought of planting em on the footpath and training em up a power pole :lol: 

Screwy


----------



## Weizguy (15/1/09)

Screwtop said:


> Great idea Les, never thought of planting em on the footpath and training em up a power pole :lol:
> 
> Screwy


This is a power pole on my private property, which I had to pay for outright. So it's mine, to do with , as I please.



Barramundi said:


> how tall is that pole les ??



Barra, how tall is a power pole? Prob about 10 metres total height...

Cheers
Les


----------



## anc001 (16/1/09)

do any of you chaps know how many flowers it takes to produce say 100grams of dried hop flowers?
I wasn't prepared for a yield this first year, but if all the fuzzy buds turn into hops I'll be very happy, quick estimate today there'd be 4-500 of these buds!

Wondering how much it would amount to...


----------



## marlow_coates (24/1/09)

Help me please hop growers.

I harvested 2 of my 7 vines yesterday as the hops on these had turned papery, dry and smelled fantastic.

Rigged up a fly mesh dryer and have had them on there since yesterday.

Today though the hops are covered in little holes and I found: 

an Aphid (white little space ship shaped bug)
an earwig (identified off another website)
and several small caterpillars

What can I do?
The hops look half eaten and there are black spots on the underside of the leaves.

Are they ruined?
What can I spray the with?
If they are on these hops I assume they are on the others on the rest of the plant. What can I spray it with?


----------



## matt white (24/1/09)

If the cones have produced lots of yellow crystals at the base of the petals then they mustn't be getting knocked around too much by the bugs.

Once you dry the cones the aphids and earwigs will leave.

If not, think of them as protein.

I'd resist spraying them with anything if damage isnt too bad (it cant be too bad if you have just noticed it). Remember that you will be consuming the cones and any residual spray will be in your beer.


----------



## Mantis (24/1/09)

My Chinook is getting along well now after I thought it had died. It suddenly came to life and I am now trailing it along a rope. The pic is a bit hard to make out as it is growing amongst the grape vines
When would I expect to get flowers in Vic??


----------



## daemon (24/1/09)

Mantis said:


> My Chinook is getting along well now after I thought it had died. It suddenly came to life and I am now trailing it along a rope. The pic is a bit hard to make out as it is growing amongst the grape vines
> When would I expect to get flowers in Vic??
> 
> View attachment 24197


Event harder to make out against that avatar


----------



## glenos (30/1/09)

I took some cuttings from a roadside plant in the Derwent Valley about 3 weeks ago, and they have started to shoot, so I have at least three viable plants, two of which I am willing to give away when the time comes.

Million dollar question is what variety are they? The area they came from is mostly, if not exclusively, POR, but these were growing feral over the fence into the road reserve.

For the legal Nancy boys: I did not trespass the cuttings were taken from the road reserve, I didn't even reach through a fence.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (30/1/09)

marlow_coates said:


> Help me please hop growers.
> 
> I harvested 2 of my 7 vines yesterday as the hops on these had turned papery, dry and smelled fantastic.
> 
> ...



and a partridge in a pear tree  

Seriously though if this bloody hot weather continues all I am going to have left is naked bines because all the leaves would have been burnt off :angry: I have a nice small first year crop of Mt Hood flowers ATM


BYB


----------



## Fents (30/1/09)

Fents said:


> all 3 of my hops had stopped. no more growth and were shrivilling bad. cut them all back last night and noticed heaps more bines coming up. put some frsh soil and lucurine around them and a good water and i reckon they will come back twice as strong. may even get some hops. its like this growing season is just two months out of wack.



just an update to the above. cut them all back and they have gone nuts again. shoots everywhere. watering them really late at night over this hot spell and they seem to be holding up ace. Late vegie season, late hop season hopefully.


----------



## Quintrex (30/1/09)

Fents said:


> just an update to the above. cut them all back and they have gone nuts again. shoots everywhere. watering them really late at night over this hot spell and they seem to be holding up ace. Late vegie season, late hop season hopefully.



All my first year hops and cuttings have got reamed the past 2 days . Even with plenty of water each night they've just been getting scorched. The second year goldings doesn't seem to have minded the heat. 
The worst thing is the 3 young-uns(from cuttings) got scorched really badly, no healthy leaves left at all. Fingers crossed huh!

Q


----------



## Goofinder (30/1/09)

A couple of weeks ago one of my POR plants all but gave up. Cut it back a fair bit - one bine gone completely and all but one reasonable leaf cut off. It came back and has some reasonable growth, but it starting to shrivel up again in the current heatwave here in Adelaide. Will probably do the same again once the heat subsides as the main focus this year is on building up the root mass as mine are all first year plants.


----------



## Fents (30/1/09)

Quintrex said:


> All my first year hops and cuttings have got reamed the past 2 days . Even with plenty of water each night they've just been getting scorched. The second year goldings doesn't seem to have minded the heat.
> The worst thing is the 3 young-uns(from cuttings) got scorched really badly, no healthy leaves left at all. Fingers crossed huh!
> 
> Q



yea troy lost all his too. jujst keep watering them mate, forget about the top and make sure those new roots get water still....dont give up on em.


----------



## Fourstar (30/1/09)

Fents said:


> yea troy lost all his too. jujst keep watering them mate, forget about the top and make sure those new roots get water still....dont give up on em.






Ive got the same issue with mine, my cluster at my parents and one of the chinook at mine have copped it badly from the heat. Lost around 1m of bines, allshrivled and dried out due to the scorching heat we have had in melbourne.

i removed all of the dry matter this monring, will see how shes going tonight when i get home and give her a water. interesting that my 2nd chinook, which looked the weakest of them all, has cones forming and is holding up great during this heatwave. maybe because its on a east facing wall and the others on a north facing?? either way shes going great guns!


----------



## Lukes (30/1/09)

As I was not home for winter & spring this hop grew a bit wild this year.
Still looks like I might get a few cones but
If I did not have a water tank for the garden I think it would be the same colour as my lawn....


----------



## Fents (30/1/09)

crikes lukes thats huge!

what way does that plant face? north, south, east,west?


----------



## Darren (30/1/09)

Screwtop said:


> View attachment 23881
> 
> Andy, is it just the angle of the shot? those look like male flowers.
> 
> Screwy




I am wondering this too! I have a pride of Boston and it has those very similar "flowers". They have looked like that for weeks now and don't seem to be getting any bigger. If anything, the "hairs" have turned brownish.

I dont recall this type of growth from a hop plant I had a couple of years ago. I think it had small "cones" right from the start.


cheers

Darren


----------



## KHB (30/1/09)

Darren said:


> I am wondering this too! I have a pride of Boston and it has those very similar "flowers". They have looked like that for weeks now and don't seem to be getting any bigger. If anything, the "hairs" have turned brownish.
> 
> I dont recall this type of growth from a hop plant I had a couple of years ago. I think it had small "cones" right from the start.
> 
> ...




Darren,

I was just at Andys, and noticed his have dried too but in place there is cones starting to form

Hold in there. There coming!!

Lucky fellas, so far my 1st yr POR, Mount Hood and Chinook show no hope of flowers and are all suffering from the heat. Bring on next year!!

Cheers KHB


edit:spelling mistoke


----------



## marlow_coates (30/1/09)

Question: If I harvest one of my bines, will it grow any more this season?
If not should I cut that bine off so that plant can put energy into more bines?

I have harvested 2 bines and have 5 more (all from the same plant).

Cheers for any advice. Can't wait for next year to upgrade the set up :icon_cheers:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (30/1/09)

KHB said:


> Darren,
> 
> I was just at Andys,
> Cheers KHB
> ...




Will need to speak to my wife. I'm at work <_< 

BYB


----------



## BobtheBrewer (30/1/09)

marlow_coates said:


> Question: If I harvest one of my bines, will it grow any more this season?
> If not should I cut that bine off so that plant can put energy into more bines?
> 
> I have harvested 2 bines and have 5 more (all from the same plant).
> ...


I started with 4 bines, 2 of which were strong growers. I harvested them about a month ago and am about to harvest the other two. Have offshoots growing from the last two bines which are developing cones as well. I was thinking of cutting the whole thing back, but have decided to hold off and see what else happens. This is a first year cascade in Brisbane area. Fortunately we haven't hit the forties up here yet.


----------



## KHB (30/1/09)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Will need to speak to my wife. I'm at work <_<
> 
> BYB




She didnt mind :icon_drool2:


----------



## Smashin (30/1/09)

Fents said:


> yea troy lost all his too. jujst keep watering them mate, forget about the top and make sure those new roots get water still....dont give up on em.



Yep, just got home and found the heat has beat'n tha [email protected] outta mine. Water water water, hit 39 in the shade here where i am in tassie, heres to the best hop growing state, my first year and getting smashed by the sun god. Is there no mersy... ahhhhh. Cutting that i've kept in the shade are holing tight so far.

No to mension that i left my Aussie PA this morn at 22 deg as it had finished fermenting yesterday, and come home to 30deg in the fermenter....ahhhhhh straigh in the ken and into the beer fridge my lil friend..


----------



## tazman1967 (30/1/09)

Mine are doing well...Hersbrucker, Cascade, POR, Chinook all in bud.. EKG is gone nuts...buds everywhere..likes my salty air IMHO ( I live close to a beach). Just pumping the water into them as much as I can... A feed of Potash every couple of weeks is bring the buds along nicely and keeping the plants from stressing from the heat..
A SNPA clone is on the cards for the Cascade flowers...lol


----------



## ~MikE (30/1/09)

KHB said:


> She didnt mind :icon_drool2:


lol, how quickly threads go downhill...

i've been pumping water onto my hops relentlessly, pride of boston is doing well as is the cascade, if they haven't shown any flowers yet, does that mean i'll have to wait till next year to try them tho, or is there still a chance?


----------



## Weizguy (30/1/09)

I had to re-string two bines on one of my Chinooks a couple of weeks back. The weight snapped the string.

Anyway, lots of almost golf ball sized cones on my bines now. One plant appears to have smaller multi-cone clusters.
Just starting to develop some aroma.
Oh, and I have some layered shoots starting to take off on their own too. Photos soon.

Happy enough for a first season. I water deep once or twice a week, with about 20litres of water each, followed by 10 litres each of flowering hydroponic nutrient. They look a little pale today, so I gave them another feed of 20 litres nutrient solution each.

Remember, if you water often, the roots don't go looking for water and stay shallow. Then they are prone to heat damage and drying out.

Les Chinook


----------



## Lukes (30/1/09)

Fents said:


> crikes lukes thats huge!
> 
> what way does that plant face? north, south, east,west?



Fents,
it's facing east and gets full sun all day.
Quite well established too.


One of my ornamental tassie hal's suffered over the last few days.
 
Luke


----------



## ~MikE (31/1/09)

wally said:


> My POR were doing well until the heat started this week in Adelaide.
> 
> I've lost quite a few leaves to the heat and the flowers are starting to brown/burn.
> 
> ...



good watering every evening, and some choir will stop them drying out.


----------



## Bizier (31/1/09)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Oh, and I have some layered shoots starting to take off on their own too.



Good thinking, I planned to do this and have since forgot... Thanks for reminding me Les.
Commence Bizier layer program.


----------



## Screwtop (31/1/09)

marlow_coates said:


> Question: If I harvest one of my bines, will it grow any more this season?
> If not should I cut that bine off so that plant can put energy into more bines?
> 
> I have harvested 2 bines and have 5 more (all from the same plant).
> ...



Can't remember if it was last season or the one before, where I lived not far from Bindi, we both had three flowerings from our hop plants. They're tough as nails, transplanted my POR about 6 weeks ago it died off and now has new healthy shoots about a foot high. Chinook has just finished flowering at the previous place so next week it will be lopped off and dug up and transplanted 100K away like the POR. 

Screwy


----------



## Steve (31/1/09)

marlow_coates said:


> Question: If I harvest one of my bines, will it grow any more this season?
> If not should I cut that bine off so that plant can put energy into more bines?
> 
> I have harvested 2 bines and have 5 more (all from the same plant).
> ...




nah - dont cut it back yet - wait till autumn when it naturally starts to die off, it may produce more in the meantime. You never know.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Smashin (31/1/09)

Finally some action..All first year but may actually get a decent amount from the Goldings and the Hersbruker. 




Golding Rhizome



Goldings (~4 months later)



Hersbruker and Goldings



Tetnenger Flower.

Hallertau, Cascade and Perl all grown to around 4.5m but not many side arms, Columbus bearly 1ft high but was a pretty small sick rhizome when i got it. looking forward to next years season.

This heat the last few days has knocked some of the leaves around. Fingers crossed. Good luck fellow growers.


----------



## Steve (31/1/09)

That rhizome looks like some monster from the deep. Nice set up you have there fella. Hopefully it'll give the pot plant hop growers an idea of how big they grow and how much space they need.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BoilerBoy (31/1/09)

My 2nd year Hersbrucker & Tardif de bourgogne were going along beautifully in the mild December weather until the first 40C'+ day hit 2 weeks back.

Both had 4 bines each and spread out horizontally and vertically to about 3m high.

The Hersbrucker has been loaded with cones many nearly ready just before the first hot day and then all the leaves shrivelled and died, I managed to salvage about 300g (dried) and now this week its been totally hammered.

The Tardif de bourgogne doesn't seem to flower very much and though first out of the ground this season and lots of bine growth it lost everything in the heat.

Anyone had any success with Tardif de bourgogne?

It would seem that at least here in Adelaide if you don't have a means of shading hops on hot days your doomed for heart break.

Came to the the same conclusion about tomatoes years back, despite recommendations of "full sun" 

Cheers,
BB


----------



## Goofinder (31/1/09)

BoilerBoy said:


> It would seem that at least here in Adelaide if you don't have a means of shading hops on hot days your doomed for heart break.
> 
> Came to the the same conclusion about tomatoes years back, despite recommendations of "full sun"


I don't think they quite understand just what 'full sun' means here in SA. Mine that are shaded a bit are coping much better than the one that gets the sun all day.


----------



## Smashin (31/1/09)

BoilerBoy said:


> My 2nd year Hersbrucker & Tardif de bourgogne were going along beautifully in the mild December weather until the first 40C'+ day hit 2 weeks back.
> 
> Both had 4 bines each and spread out horizontally and vertically to about 3m high.
> 
> ...



The Tardif de bourgogne rhizome i bought this season turned out to be nothing more than a rotten piece of %$#%, along with the other rhizomes (bar one) from the same guy. $140 down the drain with only a midget columbus to show for it. Sorry slight off topic. Although while low yeilding they are aparently a great aroma hop.


----------



## BoilerBoy (31/1/09)

Smashin said:


> Although while low yeilding they are aparently a great aroma hop.



Yes, the 2 or 3 cones I've managed to get seem to have a reasonable level of aroma (green that is)
but I suspect it is a low yielding variety which I may consider replacing if it doesn't improve.

I have taken some cuttings off it prior to the heat wave and they are surviving ok, but I just don't know at this stage if I'd recommend them?

BB


----------



## ~MikE (31/1/09)

**** YEAH!!! my cascade looks like it will be giving me cones this year, if nothing more than a handful.


----------



## NRB (1/2/09)

I've lost half my Vienna Gold due to the heat. I watered it well during the heat wave, but the top rung couldn't handle the afternoon sun despite being told to put in "full sun". I've got it on a veranda that faces West. 

In future years I think I'm going to grow it under a shade cloth. Thankfully I recently managed to get a small harvest out of the now dead run.


----------



## Bizier (1/2/09)

Smashin said:


> Finally some action..All first year but may actually get a decent amount from the Goldings and the Hersbruker.



Great work Smashin looking good.

I have rhiziome envy, though I am guessing by the intense vigour of my Cluster ad a couple of others, that the rhizome will also be sizeable. That said, I will definitely leave mine where they are for another season and try to multiply via cuttings or layering.

One Q.
Does anyone know the recommended months to bury and dig up the big prunings for cloning?


----------



## samhighley (1/2/09)

I planted a chinook rhizome in November last year, and it seems to have completely disappeared. 

There has been no activity so I dug it up this morning to see what was going on with it, and it has completely gone.

Weird.


----------



## Bizier (1/2/09)

Sammy said:


> I planted a chinook rhizome in November last year, and it seems to have completely disappeared.
> 
> There has been no activity so I dug it up this morning to see what was going on with it, and it has completely gone.
> 
> Weird.



*queue X Files music*


----------



## beersatan (1/2/09)

Sammy said:


> I planted a chinook rhizome in November last year, and it seems to have completely disappeared.
> 
> There has been no activity so I dug it up this morning to see what was going on with it, and it has completely gone.
> 
> Weird.



That is weird. Usually the hop fairy at least leaves a dollar!

Any of your neighbours growing hops now?


----------



## BoilerBoy (1/2/09)

Sammy said:


> I planted a chinook rhizome in November last year, and it seems to have completely disappeared.
> 
> There has been no activity so I dug it up this morning to see what was going on with it, and it has completely gone.
> 
> Weird.



Happened to me with a nugget, POR and 2 Chinook rhizomes, despite the reputation of being hardy plants they are quite vunerable when first planted, particularly to rot depending on conditions.

Cheers,
BB


----------



## Frank (1/2/09)

Sammy said:


> I planted a chinook rhizome in November last year, and it seems to have completely disappeared.
> There has been no activity so I dug it up this morning to see what was going on with it, and it has completely gone.
> Weird.


Some people have been swapping Hop roots, not Rhizomes. Different structures of the plant. I was given a few last year that were only roots. So no hope in them growing. Although I did plant a couple of small rhizomes, 5-10mm total size, that did rot away, others have taken off fine.
Not saying that is definitely your case Sammy, but everyone should be aware of the right part of the plant needed, especially if you are paying for it.
Rhizomes, are more fibrous structures than roots. If you are unsure, check out a Ginger rhizome, Hops look similar but thinner. You can also see the budding sites (shoot initials), similar to what you would know as 'eyes' on potato. Roots are very thin, whitish and flexible.


----------



## crusher (1/2/09)

G'day fellas, hope this hasn't been covered already. I put in a chinook rhizome in early November & has been growing well & this week the buds have transformed from the hair like heads ( pic1) to the magical looking hop cones(pic2). Could anyone give me a rough estimate on maturing time from that tranformation as I am going away for 3 weeks in March & I am panicking they will be ready for picking while I am away. Any help appreciated. Thanks Todd.


----------



## Brad Sofield (1/2/09)

Hi guys I don't suppose you would have any contacts here in WA with regards to getting hop rhizomes?
PS DR Gonzo good to see that all of your horticultural efforts go to the hop vines- by the look of your lawn anyway. Well done. 

Thanks


----------



## KHB (1/2/09)

crusher said:


> G'day fellas, hope this hasn't been covered already. I put in a chinook rhizome in early November & has been growing well & this week the buds have transformed from the hair like heads ( pic1) to the magical looking hop cones(pic2). Could anyone give me a rough estimate on maturing time from that tranformation as I am going away for 3 weeks in March & I am panicking they will be ready for picking while I am away. Any help appreciated. Thanks Todd.





:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: 

KHB


----------



## Smashin (1/2/09)

BradS said:


> Hi guys I don't suppose you would have any contacts here in WA with regards to getting hop rhizomes?
> PS DR Gonzo good to see that all of your horticultural efforts go to the hop vines- by the look of your lawn anyway. Well done.
> 
> Thanks



pm me and i'll give you the addy for the main dude in WA, didn't want to post with out his permission, even though I'm sure he wouldn't mind. Note that this isn't the season, give it 4-6month and they will be ripe for the pickings.


----------



## anc001 (1/2/09)

Here in the Riverland the weather has been like adelaide, only add about 4 degrees each day and no sea breezes. 
My first year pride of Boston has 3 bines that have gone up to about 6 foot then across in various directions another 4-6, the first side branches that came off at 6 foot have headed off towards the north and are growing bigger than the "main" vine they came from, so much for controlling where she goes!
I was unprepared for this much success. I'm a stay at home gardener so she gets watered atleast 4 times a day, and fed every couple of days, there are somewhere between 500-1000 cones forming, quite a shock considering what I was told about first year flowering.

This was until the heat wave though, and some of the thinner newer vine section have browned and wilted, leaves have gone crispy.
I was bragging for weeks how hardy hops are in the sun, after the beetroots, herbs, cucumbers, eggplants, chillies tomatos all wilted one after the other as the days got hotter and the sun got harsher over the last 3 weeks. 
So i've run a length of 50% shade cloth across the top of the veggie garden (runs the width of my backyard about 10-15m), and despite 46oC yesterday and 48 a few days before, damage has stopped and recovery has begun.
At first I thought the issue was just water, roots drying out or something, so I set up my mashtun to gravity drip drip drip all day and mos of the night, but the crisping continued so I'm convinced its the effect of the full sun radiating and burning the leaves. Does this fit with your experiences in Adelaide and Melbourne folks?

The tip about infrequent deep watering has been noted, will try to exercise restraint from time to time, though I'm only renting and having a shallow root mass sounds like a good thing if I'm moving again soon.


----------



## Quintrex (1/2/09)

anc001 said:


> The tip about infrequent deep watering has been noted, will try to exercise restraint from time to time, though I'm only renting and having a shallow root mass sounds like a good thing if I'm moving again soon.



About the only way you can kill a hop is overwatering it in the first year. IF the root ball doesn't get to dry out in between waterings it can become waterlogged and go mouldy.

I know how hard it is to restrain, but the term killing with kindness comes to mind.

It's funny I kinda agree partly with the scorching, but my second year goldings didn't get touched much even though it seems slightly more exposed than my cascade(1st year) which was massive which absolutely got punished.


----------



## Mantis (1/2/09)

My chinook has survived 6 days of 40plus temps but it is growing under the grape vines and gets shade from about noon onwards. I planted it here on purpose because I know what the sun can do to plants in this part of the country, and its not pretty. 
I grow my tomatoes under shade cloth and people marvel at the crops I get.


----------



## Bretto77 (1/2/09)

Screwtop said:


> Moving house, dug up my POR rhizome 4 weeks ago, cut the bines back to about a metre and wrapped it in wet newspaper, carried it in the hot car for an hour. Planted it at the new place and it died off, thought I'd lost it but yesterday noticed a new bine about 50mm long emerging from the ground about 100mm from where I planted the rhizome. Looks healthy, decided on moving the POR first as a trial. Will now transplant the others, some are just about finished flowering, a Wurty growing in a pot seems to be doing much better at the new place too, maybe it likes the new position.



Hi Screwtop,
I noticed that your growing hops in QLD and just wondering how you find the climate affects things. I'm in Boonah and keen to plant. I'm told that spring is the best time to plant and that Cascade is a good high yeild variety to grow. Would love your thoughts and what you have found works for you.

Regards
Bretto


----------



## drsmurto (2/2/09)

Picked my 1st crop of Chinook for the season - only 20g dried but its probably 20% at best of what is still there.

Planning on using it in a simple APA with a clean bittering hop but was wondering what AA people estimate homegrown chinook as. A 20 min flavour addition of something that is normally relatively high in AA makes a decent IBU contribution. Was planning on setting it as 10%.

All of my hops are doing very well. They get the full brunt of the afternoon sun and during this heatwave are getting a deep drink every night. Before this it was every 2nd night.

My Pride of Wally is doing OK, a few leaves are going brown but it has some cones developing. The Pride of Boston sitting right next to it (i think its a close relation) is also loving life.

The cascade has taken off in this weather.

Next year i WILL build a permanent structure for them to grow vertically (i said that last year).

All off my hops have been mulched continuously with fresh lawn clippings so the ground seems to be retaining some moisture plus as it composts it is providing a natural source of nutrients.


----------



## ~MikE (2/2/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Planning on using it in a simple APA with a clean bittering hop but was wondering what AA people estimate homegrown chinook as. A 20 min flavour addition of something that is normally relatively high in AA makes a decent IBU contribution. Was planning on setting it as 10%.


hmmm, if you have some hops flowers of known AA, pop one in the mouth and start chewing whilst counting backwards from say 20. spit when you have to and adjust your starting point so you spit at the right AA % - mouth calibrated - test your hops!


----------



## drsmurto (2/2/09)

~MikE said:


> hmmm, if you have some hops flowers of known AA, pop one in the mouth and start chewing whilst counting backwards from say 20. spit when you have to and adjust your starting point so you spit at the right AA % - mouth calibrated - test your hops!



Think I'll pass on that Mike! 

I love sniffing hops but draw the line on chewing them. You only do that once.....


----------



## Bizier (2/2/09)

DrSmurto said:


> You only do that once.....



No... only *some* do that once Doc :lol:


----------



## ~MikE (2/2/09)

Bizier said:


> No... only *some* do that once Doc :lol:



i've done it numerous times, once was suckered into doing it, the rest, me suckering others. "looks it fine to chew see!" *grimmace* "oh ok" *munch munch* 'mwuahahahaha'


----------



## Bizier (2/2/09)

~MikE said:


> i've done it numerous times, once was suckered into doing it, the rest, me suckering others. "looks it fine to chew see!" *grimmace* "oh ok" *munch munch* 'mwuahahahaha'



... and then there are those who do it more than once...


----------



## Bizier (2/2/09)

I get visitation rights to my hop plants this weekend, apparently the first lot of cones are maturing on all but my goldings, but that doesn't matter because the fact that it is alive if freaking awesome.


----------



## Kenny the plumber (2/2/09)

BradS said:


> Hi guys I don't suppose you would have any contacts here in WA with regards to getting hop rhizomes?
> PS DR Gonzo good to see that all of your horticultural efforts go to the hop vines- by the look of your lawn anyway. Well done.
> 
> Thanks





There is a guy called Rupert in Albany sells them on Ebay when the time is right I highly recommend him. The rhizomes I got of him have about 1000 flowers on them and there in the first year
He trades under hopswest on Ebay you can set up a alert to email you when he starts selling them.
If you want to drive to Bibra Lake you are welcome to take some cuttings of my plants

Kenny


----------



## HoppingMad (3/2/09)

Am ready to weep. 

Got home from NSW yesterday and the weather of the previous week in Vic has played havoc. Might have lost a goldings and columbus despite having a relative water them every night. Think I'm gonna need a shade cloth, some mulch, some serious watering and even then I still may not be able to save the rhizomes to live for another season. The vines which were in good health when I left have now withered away on all but one. Even the gumtrees in our yard got sun-struck and lost leaves. This is crazy weather.

Only my Hersbrucker is doing well which is in partial shade, but doubt I'm going to get much of a harvest with temps in melbourne see-sawing from 45-32 degrees ( :blink: )

Will have to live vicariously through you guys - so when you get some hot shots of your hops, post away!

Hopper.


----------



## ~MikE (3/2/09)

quick question, if i were to trim and propagate hops clippings right now, would the build up enough of a rhizome to kick up again after winter?


----------



## Steve (3/2/09)

~MikE said:


> quick question, if i were to trim and propagate hops clippings right now, would the build up enough of a rhizome to kick up again after winter?



Thats what usually happens. Propagate in a glass of water until you have plenty of roots, stick them in a pot, they will die off over winter and hopefully come back year after year bigger and better. Then transplant them into the ground.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## lochrockingbeers (3/2/09)

I think there is a very good chance that the rhizomes will have survived and will shoot again. Rhizomes usually have a few dormant/developing buds ready to shoot if required. The likelihood of this is reduced if you have young/small plants but give it a chance and you might be surprised.



HoppingMad said:


> Am ready to weep.
> 
> Got home from NSW yesterday and the weather of the previous week in Vic has played havoc. Might have lost a goldings and columbus despite having a relative water them every night. Think I'm gonna need a shade cloth, some mulch, some serious watering and even then I still may not be able to save the rhizomes to live for another season. The vines which were in good health when I left have now withered away on all but one. Even the gumtrees in our yard got sun-struck and lost leaves. This is crazy weather.
> 
> ...


----------



## drsmurto (3/2/09)

Agree with Lochy.

Its been significantly hotter for longer here in SA than in Victoria and my hops are ok. 

The chinook has a new shoot as off yesterday! 

Hops are like blackberries - once you have them you have them for life. Weeds!


----------



## HoppingMad (4/2/09)

Thanks guys.

All my rhizomes are first plantings so will see how we go. One of my Goldings has a new sprout after die-off which has appeared to have happened sometime last week, so Loch I think you're right. The other Goldings is not looking so good, but I will keep watering on the hot days to keep any new shoots coming. Strangely enough the Hersbrucker that's thriving I actually bought from Loch, so mate many thanks, your stuff is the goods. 

We had a record breaker in Melbourne last week Dr Smurto - third hottest on record (Article on crazy weather). 

Have you had temps that have gone above 45 degrees? Holy smokes! 

Hopper.


----------



## anc001 (4/2/09)

48 here the other day, max hasn't been under 40 since before australia day.
things looking up, whole plant under shadecloth now.


----------



## drsmurto (4/2/09)

Noticed you were having hot weather too over in mexico. Funny watching your public transport system shut down this time every year. Who would have thought it would be hot in summer? 

Havent needed to resort to shade-cloth altho due to a few massive willow trees they are shaded till ~noon each day and then cop the afternoon sun. 

This hot weather has fired up the chinook which after harvesting 20g of dry cones now has 10times as many small cones appearing. The new shoot is growing 10 cm a day.

Watering your hops in the evening is better for them as it gives them time to soak it up and be ready for the hot day.


----------



## Fents (4/2/09)

for anyone who has lost hops due to hot weather cut them right back and keep watering then and they should come good again. all three of mine have sprung back to life nicely.


----------



## kirem (4/2/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Noticed you were having hot weather too over in mexico. Funny watching your public transport system shut down this time every year. Who would have thought it would be hot in summer?



About as funny as your electricity supply!


----------



## drsmurto (4/2/09)

kirem said:


> About as funny as your electricity supply!



touche' :lol:


----------



## Bandito (4/2/09)

I am not yet growing hops, but here in queensland we always have very intense sun (apart from this summer). Up here no-one can grow anything without shadecloth over summer (plants in general just die). 25% shadecloth is most common, 50% may be more suited to down south (only used on these 40+ days). I would put it up if you expect intense sunlight and take it down when the sunspots die down.

I relation to bringing plants back to life - years ago, I grew a relative of the hops family (hydroponically), and was able to manipulate the growth - by adding specific fertilisers and 'superthrive' (plant hormone), and changing the light, and adjusting the length that the light was on for.

After the initial crop, I cut back the plant to almost bare, (basically what a lot of you guys have after the heat wave), then I would give it high nitrogen fertilisers (hydroponic grow) mixed with superthrive, and it would spring back into life like crazy. When enough growth had grown, I would replace the fertilisers with hydroponic bloom mixed with superthrive (admitedly in conjunction with changing the light to a bloom light (more red) and reducing the length of the time the light was on for) and it grew flowers like crazy!

Using this method I grew chillies that burnt my ears! no joke!

I would reccommend to anyone that wants to try to revive a seemingly dead hops plant to go to a hydroponic store and get a small bottle of 'superthrive' (about $12 for 100ml), mix it as per the label with a high nitrogen liquid or crystal fertiliser (hydroponic fertilisers do work great in soil (thats what the chillies were grown in)). Water twice daily, and even spray the leaves with the solution, and in 1 to 2 weeks, I can almost guarantee they will come back to life. That superthrive is mad!

The secret ingredient is "superthrive". (It is a foul smelling brown liquid that is very expensive).


----------



## mckenry (4/2/09)

This is my first year growing hops and am quite impressed with my Chinook. Cascade not going as well. I have read over and over about harvesting in Autumn, then cutting back, covering etc etc and getting stronger healthier plants next season.

SWMBO suggested next year growing a plant over our back deck the same as our grape vine. 

This would mean NOT cutting back the bines after harvest, so as to have better coverage each following year (again, the same as ornamental grapevines)

So,
Does anyone do this?
Is it viable?
Does it affect crop yield?
Any other comments?

If it is a goer, I will remove the grapevines and replant a hop plant.

regards,
mckenry


----------



## Bizier (4/2/09)

You might have to cut it back to a large central stem and remove the little stuff.

What use are grapes?
Hops are way better.

I think find a variety that will grow really well in your area (read: yield really well) and it will be fantastic.


----------



## mckenry (4/2/09)

Bizier said:


> You might have to cut it back to a large central stem and remove the little stuff.
> 
> What use are grapes?
> Hops are way better.
> ...



Hi Bizier,
Cutting back to central stem is what SWMBO thought anyway. As for grapes - its ornamental (no fruit) just cool shade in summer. Was hoping to get the shade and some hops at the same time.

Others think along these lines?


----------



## fraser_john (4/2/09)

Hops dont work like that, they die completely back to the rhizome each year. Like a daffodil or something! Nothing left above ground over winter.


----------



## HoppingMad (4/2/09)

Silly me, of course many of you guys would be copping the heat just like me down in Mexico (Vic). 
48 degrees is insane. Reckon most of us from down south would struggle to step to the curb in that heat, let alone muster the energy to put a brew on.

Will trim off the dead bines, throw in some nitrogen rich fertiliser and see how we go. Always water in the dead of night as we Victorians are on water restrictions where we are supposed to do only two splashes a week with the hose on our hops, (and mine need more right now)  but take the point.

That hydroponic fertiliser sounds interesting. Does it work in open air or only under lights? 

Hopper.


----------



## Bandito (4/2/09)

It works outside - its just instant fertiliser.


----------



## HoppingMad (5/2/09)

Bandito said:


> It works outside - its just instant fertiliser.



Sweet. Reckon I'll suss it. My Columbus in particular has been real stubborn (was a slow grower to start with) and I'd like to get a shoot going again.

:icon_chickcheers: Hopper.


----------



## Bizier (5/2/09)

Watch over-feeding in this heat, you want new growth shoots that can hack the heat.

I'd be using something more reserved than the hydro stuff and lots of water.


----------



## lochrockingbeers (5/2/09)

Agreed. I wouldn't fertilise anything until the heat subsides. Fertiliser is just going to make the plant work harder and want more water, and if the latter isn't there then you will find your plant isn't as well. I'd wait till the heat subsides say around end of this month or sometime in March to fertilise again. You'll typically see feeding plants in spring and again in late summer/early autumn is recommended.



Bizier said:


> Watch over-feeding in this heat, you want new growth shoots that can hack the heat.
> 
> I'd be using something more reserved than the hydro stuff and lots of water.


----------



## Weizguy (5/2/09)

Should be OK if you never feed a dry plant. I usually provide 20+ litres of plain water to rehydrate the soil and roots before feeding with dilute nutrient.

You can shock the roots otherwise and draw water from the plant by osmosis. Some call it over-fertilisation, but we know better.

Les


----------



## Brad Sofield (5/2/09)

Smashin said:


> pm me and i'll give you the addy for the main dude in WA, didn't want to post with out his permission, even though I'm sure he wouldn't mind. Note that this isn't the season, give it 4-6month and they will be ripe for the pickings.



Hi Smashin and thanks for your reply. If you don't mind if you could you pass the details of the WA hop grower on i'd be greatfull. Really keen to play around with grwoing hops-not sure on my locatiion and suitability of temperature etc but worth a go.
Cheers


----------



## Bandito (6/2/09)

I was suggesting the plant hormone 'superthrive' more than hydro fertilisers - it's the hormones that will start the new growth. It only needs a small amount of fertiliser for it to work - 1/4 strength probably. I have also tried 'nitrozyme' hormone - but tests I tried showed 'nitrozyme' did nothing.

Superthrive is like viagra for plants - Although, because it is a plant hormone, I think it may be a taratagen- but not sure (causes birth defects in unborn babies), so it should be kept clear of pregnant women. When I used it I wore gloves, and washed my hands after using it just to be sure.


----------



## fraser_john (6/2/09)

Finally got out to get some pics of my hops....

The goldings is enormous with lots and lots of cones. Cascade is first year in the ground and has lots of cones on it in the circumstances. Tettnang is stunted and suffering, but new bines coming on, so I am hopeful. I have three nursery pots going for swaps with cascade, POR and Chinook ready for this winters trade sessions.


----------



## Mantis (6/2/09)

Looking good fraser-john :super:


----------



## Smashin (6/2/09)

Mantis said:


> Looking good fraser-john :super:



ahhhh^&(* mantis pls post some more :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: 

oh yeah!! wd fraser-john very nice, very satisfying growing hops, mine are all in flower but a week or two behind in development. great stuff.

Anyone got any male rhizomes?? i am keen for swaps. woolven st enters breeding program. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bizier (9/2/09)

Smashin said:


> Anyone got any male rhizomes??


+1

Here is the update on my plantation.








Chinook








Columbus (since photo have some picked, possibly prematurely)








Pride of Ringwood








Hersbruker (since photo have some picked, possibly prematurely)








Cluster

Some of the hops were getting sunburnt, and some matched the springy/papery description, so I took a first harvest on the Columbus and Hersbruker.

In hindsight, these may be a little green, they smell very chlorophyll-y like mown lawn, though if I split one and rub it on my tongue, they taste good.

I will use the bunch of hops I have picked, if they are no good, then at least I learned something.


----------



## sinkas (9/2/09)

Smashin said:


> Anyone got any male rhizomes?? i am keen for swaps. woolven st enters breeding program. :icon_cheers:




yep a fuggles male


----------



## Smashin (9/2/09)

sinkas said:


> yep a fuggles male



Am keen sinkas, got any pics of the lil fulla,


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (9/2/09)

Well the time is nearing where I can pick my first small crop of Mt Hood. They with stood the heat quite well, I think I was lucky that they were reasonably well advanced in their growing stage. The same can't be said for my poor POR I got from the case swap. But give it some credit I have noticed a few flowers trying to raise their ugly head. Now all I need to do is read up on when the best time for picking flowers is.

BYB


----------



## HoppingMad (9/2/09)

Fents said:


> for anyone who has lost hops due to hot weather cut them right back and keep watering then and they should come good again. all three of mine have sprung back to life nicely.



Done exactly that Fents and everthing now coming back. Have one Golding stalled but will persist and hopefully will get a new shoot. Looks like I'll be harvesting Hersbrucker cones this season (only plant in semi-shade to remain unscathed by our crazy Mexican (Vic) weather) and not much else,  but the zomes will live to grow another year which is a good thing.

Hopper.


----------



## raven19 (9/2/09)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Now all I need to do is read up on when the best time for picking flowers is.



Extract from here... http://www.blueandgraybrewingco.com/hopsfarm.cfm#1 (Care of Dr Smurto's earlier link if I recall correctly - have this one bookmarked now!)

Happy harvesting.


Harvesting
Hop harvest in the Pacific Northwest usually runs from mid August to mid September, depending upon the variety. If you want to use your hops for ornamental purposes, pick your hops early. Otherwise hand pick hop cones and dry them in a food dehydrator.

To determine ripeness pick a cone and touch and smell. If the cone is too green it feels slightly damp to the touch and has a softness to its scales. If you squeeze the cone it will stay compressed in your hand. A dry cone will feel papery and light. It will feel drier than a green cone, some varieties take a lighter tone as they mature. If your hands quickly take up the smell and are slightly sticky due to the yellow powdery lupulin, your hops are ready for harvest.

To harvest, cut the vine at the bottom leaving 3-4 feet of the vine to lay on the ground and cut the string at the top. Lay the vine on the ground and pick off the cones. The harvested vine can be mulched, burned, or woven into a wreath. When handling fresh hop plants wear long sleeves and gloves because the hooked hairs of the plant may cause a slight rash.

If you choose to construct a dryer, good airflow is essential, and the temperature must not exceed 140F. Drying hops at a lower temperature takes longer, but a better quality hop is obtained. For drying the low-tech way, you can use a window screen. Spread the hops evenly across the clean screen. Place the screen off the ground and in an enclosed area to keep wind and bugs from creating problems. A healthy vine will produce 1-2.5 pounds of dried cones per plant.

The dried hops are ready for storage when springy to the touch and the yellow lupulin powder easily falls out. Another indicator is when the central stem breaks rather than bends. The stem takes much longer to dry than the petals. Cones are best stored in plastic bags that can be sealed. It is important to make sure the cones are sufficiently dry. If cones are not properly dried, they become moldy, wilted, or even rancid and cannot be used for brewing. Fill the bag until the cones are well compressed. Once the bags have been sealed and properly labeled store them in a freezer. Thawing and refreezing stored hops reduces quality and freshness.


----------



## raven19 (9/2/09)

Did a little gardening on Sunday, trimming the lower leaves off the hop plants and taking a few cuttings off my POR. Dipped in the root hormone powder and into a pot, watered, covered with a clear plastic lid to keep moisture in. Also topped up my large pots with some more topsoil and finished if off with some mulch - I really should have done this before the heatwave, not after.

We shall see how we go...

Also hoping a few side shoots from my Chinoook will be good for layering, need a little more growth yet before I try it. Some tips got burnt off in the last 2 weeks of our heatwave.

Hoping to have some pics up tonight.


----------



## Bizier (9/2/09)

Yep... I picked too early. I will wait longer for all future harvests.


----------



## daemon (14/2/09)

Just dried my first lot of hops, there's still plenty left on the bines that weren't ready. I've got 75g so far, roughly the same left on the vine. Happy with the output considering it's the first year and they haven't been in ideal conditions!


----------



## KHB (14/2/09)

Well mine got knocked around by the hot weather but once that left it started going strong again. I have chinook, mount hood and POR all 1st year and all getting hop flowers.

KHB


----------



## Bizier (14/2/09)

I have 230 ish grams of dry Columbus and about 175 of dry Hersbruk. I think I will brew a witbier using the Hersbruker, possibly tomorrow.


----------



## mercle (14/2/09)

My Chinook is getting closer


----------



## BobtheBrewer (14/2/09)

when it died


Daemon said:


> Just dried my first lot of hops, there's still plenty left on the bines that weren't ready. I've got 75g so far, roughly the same left on the vine. Happy with the output considering it's the first year and they haven't been in ideal conditions!
> 
> View attachment 24721



I've got about the same off my first year Cascade, with more coming. My rhizome produced 4 bines which flowered at different times. One of them has just died off, and there were about 20 cones on laterals just starting to look good when it carked it. Have no idea what caused it The other three bines are fine???
Bob


----------



## unterberg (15/2/09)

Birkdale Bob said:


> when it died
> 
> I've got about the same off my first year Cascade, with more coming. My rhizome produced 4 bines which flowered at different times. One of them has just died off, and there were about 20 cones on laterals just starting to look good when it carked it. Have no idea what caused it The other three bines are fine???
> Bob



I got a first year POR that has done well regarding I am growing it in a gigantic 40l pot.
Got the first few flowers of today because I thought they were quite dry and spongy (even though wet due to rain). Also fairly yellow at the base. 
Can someone with more experience give me feedback towards that?

There are still at least 3 times as much on the vine and more flowers coming every day. Will probably get them in a few small batches.

I plan to dry them in the oven - heat a little bit to get it dry and warm inside and put them in on a mesh. 
What are you guys doing to dry them?


----------



## barls (15/2/09)

ive got an oust that was built for me. it uses a floor heater. ill get some pics next time its set up.


----------



## Mantis (15/2/09)

Have a few cones forming on my Chinook but they are so small, like pea size. 
Have fertilised, and kept water up to it. 

Next year I hope to harvest something :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bizier (15/2/09)

Unterberg said:


> I plan to dry them in the oven - heat a little bit to get it dry and warm inside and put them in on a mesh.
> What are you guys doing to dry them?



I dried mine on some flyscreens off the windows, they are about 400 x 900 mm, and I raised them off the floor with some empty plastic tubs and had a fan on for 6 days, which was when they felt dry enough.

I think that the oven, or any fast tracking method will be detrimental to the aroma.

I am going to add some in a few mins to see how they go.


----------



## unterberg (15/2/09)

Thats what I thought. 
So I have probably 35C in the oven and just the fan on. Still too hot?


----------



## Bizier (15/2/09)

Unterberg said:


> Thats what I thought.
> So I have probably 35C in the oven and just the fan on. Still too hot?



No idea sorry.

Here is a pic of mine drying:


----------



## unterberg (15/2/09)

Looks good.
Wish I had that amount at one time.


But if I have a chance I will send a picture of my POR. That pot its in is tiny - looks like my lunchbox


----------



## barls (15/2/09)

the hotter the temp the shorter the time.
for mine with out the heater its a day or so and thats just on the racks. with the heater its a matter of hours.


----------



## barls (15/2/09)

the hotter the temp the shorter the time.
for mine with out the heater its a day or so and thats just on the racks. with the heater its a matter of hours.


----------



## Mantis (15/2/09)

Bizier said:


> No idea sorry.
> 
> Here is a pic of mine drying:



I hate you for having so many , but, man, drying them under your bed is getting a bit weird


----------



## unterberg (15/2/09)

Mantis said:


> I hate you for having so many , but, man, drying them under your bed is getting a bit weird



I think thats ok.
As long as he does not start to fill his pillows with it but keeps making good beers with it, everything is just fine!


----------



## razz (15/2/09)

Mantis said:


> I hate you for having so many , but, man, drying them under your bed is getting a bit weird



Helps him sleep!


----------



## Kenny the plumber (15/2/09)

If you fill your pillow with them at least you will sleep well !!!


----------



## unterberg (15/2/09)

Kenny the plumber said:


> If you fill your pillow with them at least you will sleep well !!!


I would! Thats for sure.


----------



## Bizier (15/2/09)

I tried the hop-sock in the pillow deal. While I liked it, US Cascade at night was not a hit with the other half.

These were drying in my spare room, that is the spare bed. I just go there for psychedelic dreams every now and then.


----------



## jsan (16/2/09)

Seeing i'm not far of the First Harvest i was thinking of how to use the Fresh or dried cones. So i did a quick search and couldn't find the info on the ratios when using fresh hops.

So, what is the ratio of 

Hop pellets to Fresh flowers or dried flowers?

Is pellet weight equal to weight of dried flowers?


----------



## raven19 (17/2/09)

POR's (on the left) have slowed right down, Chinook is going strong (on the right).

No sign of flowers or buds as yet...

Hoping to layer the side shoots to cultivate for others.








Edit: They are almost at the top of the patio beam...


----------



## Henno (19/2/09)

Here's a question. For my first year in the ground I have a handful of hops that I am considering just green hopping with as I can't really be buggered drying such a small amount. Although I am bloody happy I got something as I didn't expect any. As the weather here has been very wet I haven't bothered climbing a ladder to see how ready they were.

Is there any harm leaving them on the bine too long? They don't seem to be getting devoured by insects.


----------



## beersatan (26/2/09)

Henno said:


> Is there any harm leaving them on the bine too long? ...



This is my first year growing and I have been wondering the same thing. Do they go brown and die or lose their potency?
There's only 200ish on my bines but I want to make sure I get the most out of them.


----------



## Screwtop (26/2/09)

beersatan said:


> This is my first year growing and I have been wondering the same thing. Do they go brown and die or lose their potency?
> There's only 200ish on my bines but I want to make sure I get the most out of them.




Have used unripe (not papery) Werrtemberger (Tett) flowers in a dark beer (2 handfulls at 20 min) and made the most beautiful dark ale I've brewed. The head was so creamy, must have been due to the wet hops as I've not been able to replicate it without this addition.

AM UPDATE: All of my hop plants (Wertemberger, Perle, POR, Cluster, Chinook) have now been dug up and transplanted 100K from my old address, in the middle of the growing season and mid summer. All now have new shoots, some 2M tall, some have even sprouted again after the neighbours dog dug them up 

Amazing Weeds, unfortunately little or no flowers this year.

Screwy


----------



## winkle (27/2/09)

Next saison , grasshopper (hint) you couldn't kill the Werrtemberger with and axe  .


----------



## Doc (28/2/09)

My Chinook is doing pretty good.

Almost ready to harvest.

Doc


----------



## Doc (28/2/09)

The Hallertau is a little behind the Chinook, but coming on great.
The other three varieties are even further behind.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## fraser_john (28/2/09)

Goldings and Cascade, cannot be too far away from harvest, cascade is just starting to develop a little aroma. My tettnang is just miserable, less growth than last year and no flowers at all.


----------



## Weizguy (28/2/09)

Some of the cones on my Chinook have started to go brown. Most likely due to the wet weather a few weekends back.
Some aroma developing, but nowhere near what I know Chinook can produce.
Flowers are a little papery, but still quite moist. I picked one and it's not ready at all.
Photos later, both good and bad flowers.


----------



## sinkas (28/2/09)

I yeilded a whopping 65g dried cascade/chinook/columbus combo, with 100g wet of the same


----------



## QIK86 (28/2/09)

My 1st year Chinook is done for the year and dying. Whats the best thing to do now? Cut it off at the base and just leave it? Do they need watering at all until next season?


----------



## mckenry (28/2/09)

My Chinook hops. 
On the vine



The harvest



Drying



This is just under half what the final crop will be. The rest arent ready yet. Worked out roughly 120g dry. If my maths is right I should get 240g for the year. Not bad for a first year plant.
Cascade is performing as a 1st year plant should. <_<


----------



## browndog (28/2/09)

I've got a chinook that has been going great guns for the first time this year, it's the second season it has beeen planted. About a month ago, I harvested some 100g of dried flowers by just picking them. To my surprise in the last few weeks there has been some major new growth and it looks like I am going to get a second crop. Is this common?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Weizguy (28/2/09)

browndog said:


> I've got a chinook that has been going great guns for the first time this year, it's the second season it has beeen planted. About a month ago, I harvested some 100g of dried flowers by just picking them. To my surprise in the last few weeks there has been some major new growth and it looks like I am going to get a second crop. Is this common?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


Apparently so, especially with vigorous breeds such as Chinook!


----------



## wambesi (1/3/09)

Just threw the first bag of Chinook in the freezer.
Ended up with 50g dried and still about the same maybe a little less still to harvest.

May not be out there like some people here (jealous!) but I'm more than happy!
A fresh harvest pale ale is coming up me thinks.


----------



## Steve (1/3/09)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Some of the cones on my Chinook have started to go brown. Most likely due to the wet weather a few weekends back.



I doubt its because of wet weather. They've been left on the bine for too long.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## raven19 (1/3/09)

mckenry said:


> View attachment 25037



Just exquisite! Nice work, my first year plants are 2.5m high but no sign of any flowers forming still.


----------



## wambesi (1/3/09)

Steve said:


> I doubt its because of wet weather. They've been left on the bine for too long.
> Cheers
> Steve



Yeah I had a few like this (more than a few actually) didn't realise it had gone that far, oh well.
Threw the bad ones out but still had many more. Next time I know to keep a closer eye on it.


----------



## Lukes (1/3/09)

Starting to get some good cones again this year but not as many as last year as I was not home to nurture the plant. Sorry for the phone pic..


----------



## raven19 (2/3/09)

Sorry about the quality of the photo, but just wondering if these little shoots at the base oft te leaves are the start of side shoots, or flowers, or nothing?


----------



## marlow_coates (2/3/09)

Given the information from those who have had their bines burned in bad weather and cut them back only to have new shoots sprout, I have given mine a major haircut :lol: 

5 x 3m bines that I have harvested were axed yesterday. I read they only give one crop per season. There are 3 2m bines with immature hops still on that are close to harvest.

Given that I am growing these in brisbane I am crossing my fingers and praying it is possible to get two crops out of a plant in a year. 

Anyone know if this will happen?

It is a cascade (ie columbus) first season. Harvest so far has yielded 140gms dried hops.


----------



## Screwtop (2/3/09)

In reply to marlow_coates and Browndog, Bindi and I both had three flowerings/crops last year on the Sunny Coast. My POR which I recently cut down in the middle of flowering and dug up to be replanted at the new address is now 2M tall and just beginning to flower again.

The transplanted Chinook was dug up by the neighbours dog a week ago and broken off at ground has now grown to 30cm  

Great weeds these :lol:


----------



## marlow_coates (4/3/09)

Cheers mate, certainly reassure me for giving it the heavy trim.

Really looking forward to using some of these whole hops in the next brew.


----------



## matho (10/3/09)

just weighted my harvest, 4g dried  the funny thing is that the cutting i took produced more flowers than the root stock that i bought.
can't wait to be able to dig up the rhizome this june and start to swap. is anyone going to try and propergate by using the method of burring the bine shallow in the ground over winter and then digging them up and making cuttings from them? i think i might try it.


----------



## Mantis (10/3/09)

I only got 8 cones and threw them in an amber ale for the last 10min. 
Dunno if they did anything really with such a small amount, but they had to go somewhere eh.  

Next year maybe


----------



## Doc (10/3/09)

Harvested my Chinook and Hersbrucker tonight.
Dried them in the dehydrator in under two hours.
Have enough from a good late hop addition for some aroma.

Doc


----------



## wambesi (10/3/09)

matho said:


> is anyone going to try and propergate by using the method of burring the bine shallow in the ground over winter and then digging them up and making cuttings from them? i think i might try it.



Yeah I thought I would try this method too, just need to find a longer pot as mine aren't in the ground.


----------



## oldbugman (10/3/09)

Some sort of US hop.. need to work out what it was I got of DJR.


----------



## oldbugman (10/3/09)

dried and bagged.. it came in at 50grams... 

it seemed like more. guess it'll make a APA out of it.


----------



## browndog (10/3/09)

I have on tap a very basic pale ale that I finished with 90G of dried chinook flowers I harvested, not grapefruity as I expected, but very tasty indeed.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## mercle (10/3/09)

I did a small harvest of the larger cones on my Chinook. Was 30gms wet, 12gms dry. Wont go very far, but I have approx 4 time that still to harvest so maybe it can be thrown into my IIPA that I'm planning on!


----------



## Josh (10/3/09)

Here's a few pics of my hops. not as good as some of the plantations on here.




Columbus, Pride of Ringwood, Chinook, Hersbrucker. Just about all of the growth on the fence is from the Chinook.



Chinook cones on the vine



First harvest. Hoping to get a bit more this season to make a decent late addition.


----------



## drsmurto (11/3/09)

browndog said:


> I have on tap a very basic pale ale that I finished with 90G of dried chinook flowers I harvested, not grapefruity as I expected, but very tasty indeed.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Nice! I have a similar quantity of chinook flowers dried and in the freezer waiting patiently for an APA.

What recipe did you go to show off your hops?


----------



## unterberg (11/3/09)

OldBugman said:


> dried and bagged.. it came in at 50grams...
> 
> it seemed like more. guess it'll make a APA out of it.
> 
> ...


Looks alright.

Just one idea that might be helpful for storage:
I use similar sealable plastic bags but I try to compress the cones as much as possible to get the air and hence oxigen out to keep it fresher.


----------



## eric8 (11/3/09)

I had 4 plants doing well and had lots of laterals coming off them, but 2 of them seem to have died right back, not really sure why, they looked as if they where getting dry, but they had enough water. Do they usuaully die of that quick? My Cascade is still going strong, but no signs of any cones.


----------



## fraser_john (11/3/09)

Just harvested my Cascade(453gms wet) and Goldings(333gms wet). Cascade is the pile closest to you in the picture, goldings up by the golf clubs.

Quite happy give the terrible weather we had here in southern victoria! My tettnang was a dismal failure and failed to grow any more than it did last year. Cascade was first year in the ground at my place, was a reasonable size rhizome when I planted it!

I have POR and Chinook to come out of the nursery this year and into the ground, they should do fine.


----------



## Mantis (11/3/09)

You guys are really pissin me off with those pics :icon_drool2:


----------



## drsmurto (12/3/09)

FFS.

Seeing what a real crop from these plants should be has me wondering if i should dig them all up and plant them in a place that gets a lot more sun.

Or are those who are getting big crops allowing only 4-6 bines to grow? At last count my chinook has >12 bines growing so its spending a lot of energy on that rather than cone production.

My 2nd year chinook looks like producing <100g dry. I have 50g dry in the freezer and a tad less than that drying and still on the plant. Lots of effort and money have gone into these little bastards but i'm not seeing the return.


----------



## fraser_john (12/3/09)

DrSmurto said:


> FFS.
> 
> Seeing what a real crop from these plants should be has me wondering if i should dig them all up and plant them in a place that gets a lot more sun.
> 
> ...



Keeping it to a limited number of bines might be a point, my goldings had probably 15 bines and produced less than the cascade that only had five bines! I was thinking myself that next year I will prune off any more than say 8 bines. I can imagine they are much like grapes, if you let too many vines shoot, the fruit is less productive, there is a balance that is best both for growth and fruit.

This year over winter I am putting a 20kg bag of composted manure on top of each plant as well. I understand that hops love rich soil.

John


----------



## raven19 (12/3/09)

DrSmurto said:


> FFS.
> 
> Seeing what a real crop from these plants should be has me wondering if i should dig them all up and plant them in a place that gets a lot more sun.
> 
> ...



From a video I saw during the TAFE mashing course a while ago, in Europe they limit bine numbers to 4 per plant. They must know what they are doing as they produce commercially. Mind you their plants may have been in the ground for 30+ years too!

Mine are only 1st year plants hence only have 1 or 2 bines from each at this stage... and no sign of flowers yet either...


----------



## Josh (12/3/09)

I heard on the a podcast somewhere that you shouldn't cut back the number of bines. They do that in a commercial setting for ease of harvesting.


----------



## Fents (12/3/09)

im in the same boat guys albeit mine are in pots. > 10 bines on each plant but not a single cone to be seen. really need to find somewhere i can throw them in the ground i think but its bloody hard with such a small backyard.


----------



## Bizier (12/3/09)

I have 7 strings for each plant and full sun and mine are ape. I would move them to the sunniest spot you have Doc.
ED: and no pruning bines back at all here, I honestly can't see how less bines would produce more than more, except for maybe the little wimpy ones. Mine have mostly reached max potential height on trellis, and I doubt that less bines would shorten the length between laterals. I could be wrong though.


----------



## fraser_john (12/3/09)

This is one of the best documents I have found for growing hops and it talks about pruning excess weaker shoots off, but does not talk of exactly how many to leave on! Though it does talk about three or four strings for them to grow on and several bines per string

linky


----------



## jbirbeck (12/3/09)

had a shocker of a year this year, they started early and died back were on their way back strongly when the the 40+ degrees days here in Adelaide killed them off. They are back again but with shorter days they have all but stopped. From 100g of Chinook, 20g Columbus and 30g of cluster last year, all first year, to 20g wet of columbus this year. 

here's hoping for a better year next year.


----------



## HoppingMad (12/3/09)

Mantis said:


> You guys are really pissin me off with those pics :icon_drool2:



+1 ! Us Victorians have shrivelled bines just limping up the ropes again and you guys have enough hop flowers to collapse a trestle table? It aint fair!  Ah well, always next season for me I guess.

Hopper.


----------



## unterberg (12/3/09)

My POR is doing quite well for a first year and I only have one bine ~5m long.
Had 400g wet so far with still more to come.


----------



## drsmurto (12/3/09)

fraser_john said:


> This is one of the best documents I have found for growing hops and it talks about pruning excess weaker shoots off, but does not talk of exactly how many to leave on! Though it does talk about three or four strings for them to grow on and several bines per string
> 
> linky



Had a good read of that and it mentions that the rhizome will produce new shoots all the way thru summer and that you should be ruthless in cutting them back down to the soil. I read that before on oz.craftbrewer.org where it was suggested that 4-6 bones per plant maximises cone production.



> New shoots will emerge from the hops throughout the growing season, and must be cut back to the soil. Otherwise, they will compete with the bines you have already selected for this year's harvest.


----------



## chappo1970 (12/3/09)

Mantis said:


> You guys are really pissin me off with those pics :icon_drool2:


Ditto Mantis...

Actually I'm Jealous... completely jealous to my core...  

Well done guys! I'm waiting with baited breath on reports of the brewing and what a difference it makes? I grow a fair bit of veg and I know I can taste the difference between home and bought. Can't image what home grown fresh hops would do?


----------



## reviled (12/3/09)

Chappo said:


> Ditto Mantis...
> 
> Actually I'm Jealous... completely jealous to my core...
> 
> Well done guys! I'm waiting with baited breath on reports of the brewing and what a difference it makes? I grow a fair bit of veg and I know I can taste the difference between home and bought. Can't image what home grown fresh hops would do?



I cant say what its like in a brew, but man, a fresh hop flower or 4 in your pint is just so godamn awesome :icon_drool2:


----------



## fraser_john (12/3/09)

DrSmurto said:


> I read that before on oz.craftbrewer.org where it was suggested that 4-6 bones per plant maximises cone production.



I reckon that's the plan for next year then!


----------



## KHB (12/3/09)

Just harvested my first season of chinnok and didnt even record a weight on the scales! Better next year.

KHB


----------



## I like beer (12/3/09)

We picked approx 4kg wet from 4 hop plants for our first year.

All were very slow to start, but in the last month or so shoots are popping up all over the garden beds, saves layering for new cuttings.

The worst performer was a POR in a small pot ( ran out of room in the garden beds). This has plenty of bines but they are all spindly although it did produce some flowers.

Best performer was a POR which produced about 2.5 kg.

Now that the flowers have been picked most of the bines are producing new shoots so with any luck we will get a second crop.

Tried to add aphoto of the hops drying but it won't work, maybe I should have stuck to webshots that I know instead of starting a photobucket for the beer photos.

\'The Mrs\'
I say we as for some silly reason I picked the majority of the flowers, even though hops stinks and [font="#092Comic Sans MS#092"]\'all beer tastes the same\'[/font]


----------



## jsan (12/3/09)

wambesi said:


> Yeah I thought I would try this method too, just need to find a longer pot as mine aren't in the ground.



In regards to propagation from the bine;

do you cut the Bine into peices and plant in the ground, or do you layer the whole bine whilst still attached to the roots?


----------



## fraser_john (12/3/09)

James.s said:


> In regards to propagation from the bine;
> 
> do you cut the Bine into peices and plant in the ground, or do you layer the whole bine whilst still attached to the roots?



According to the link I posted above, just dig a trench and lay the bine down in it after harvesting, leave attached to roots. Mark the position and dig it up in spring for propagation/distribution. When cutting up in the spring, make sure there is a "node" or leave bud on each segment.

My cascade has a perfect bine for this and I just may try it.

John


----------



## Bizier (12/3/09)

I like beer said:


> We picked approx 4kg wet from 4 hop plants for our first year.


Yeeeeah boiii!!!! Any pics of the setup?

I just harvested and vac-packed/froze my Hersbruker (about 3/4 of a shopping bag) & Columbus (about 1/3 of a shopping bag). The columbus smelled bloody fantastic, lots of passionfruit.

I am bummed that I prematurely harvested the bulk of these two. I also have a pretty high percentage that have brown 'burnt' areas of the cones.

I aim to use all of these as either 5-0 min additions or dry (wet) hop in simple beers.

I cleaned the bottom sections of the bines, which is a tedious task. I layered any thick bines that weren't large enough to be flowering, a few per plant.

After listening to the Vinnie Cilurzo hop show on the BN, I am totally amped for some wet hop goodness.


----------



## I like beer (13/3/09)

would post pics but i dont know how to


----------



## Bizier (13/3/09)

OK, you will need somewhere to host the pictures, I use Flickr because I already had an account, there are many others as well such as photobucket.

Once uploaded and you are viewing it via the web, you rightclick the uploaded image and select "Copy image location". This text gets pasted into the box that comes up when you are posing here and you click on the "insert image" button.

I hope that this makes sense.

I am keen to see your setup, those are decent yields.


----------



## Glennza (13/3/09)

I've got two POR bines just planted this year (in Adelaide). I wasn't expecting to get anything much from them but they actually look okay. I had a look at the Hops Manual and it says to harvest when the flowers start to get sticky and go a bit golden. They have been around full size for several weeks now but are not going golden or getting sticky just green and no real fragrance. Should I just be patient?


----------



## KillerRx4 (13/3/09)

Glennza said:


> I had a look at the Hops Manual and it says to harvest when the flowers start to get sticky and go a bit golden. They have been around full size for several weeks now but are not going golden or getting sticky just green and no real fragrance. Should I just be patient



Yeah, hold off picking them until they start to brown. I find it hard to resist too but I read somewhere once that they build up their alpha acid right at the end of maturation.
They seem to grow to full size fairly quickly, then build up the luplin for another 3-5 weeks before they are fully matured.


----------



## Mantis (13/3/09)

I think tommorow I will select a couple of good bines to bury in trenches.
I am guessing that the leaves should be pruned off, and the end of the bine should be out of the ground.


----------



## I like beer (13/3/09)

This is how they were dried.
This was then placed in the brew cupboard with a small fan to help air flow.
I will take photos of the plants tomorrow if you want and post them


----------



## Mantis (13/3/09)

I like beer said:


> This is how they were dried.
> This was then placed in the brew cupboard with a small fan to help air flow.
> I will take photos of the plants tomorrow if you want and post them



I just noticed your avatar, ROFLMAO


----------



## I like beer (14/3/09)

Sorry the photos aren't the best, the sky is overcast and this strange wet stuff is falling from the sky :unsure: 





Base of the POR




L to R Cascade,Chinnok, Vienna Gold and POR




POR 1 bine on the left and 3 on the right.

I hope this helps
The Mrs


----------



## Mantis (14/3/09)

I like beer said:


> Sorry the photos aren't the best, the sky is overcast and this strange wet stuff is falling from the sky :unsure:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice looking setup. Where in SW victoria are you. I am in Horsham


----------



## Bizier (14/3/09)

Good work I like Beer, those bines look thicker than mine, although my cluster is close. If you don't mind, how advanced were your rhiziomes, and what did you use for soil medium?

I dug in a bunch of cow manure into mine, but I think that it is all long gone and the soil is pretty depleted from previous farming.

Can anyone elaborate on the connection between hops and potatoes re: viruses? I have some potatoes nearby and want to know if I should/shouldn't offer swap material.


----------



## I like beer (14/3/09)

They were cuttings with buds on them I bought off members here, and just threw them in the garden bed when they arrived. No special fertilzers just seasol, power feed, and blood&bone. No special soil, just local peaty loam from the local garden supply place( grew good tomatoes there last year)


----------



## Mantis (15/3/09)

I hope I have done the right thing here. 
I have unwound the main bine of my chinook and pruned off the leaves. Its about 4 metres long. I dug a shallow trench and layed the bine in it with the end foot or so of the growing tip out of the trench.
Bine is still attatched to the plant. 

Been scouring the net and cant find good info on this. 
Does anyone know how long they take to put out roots and when would it be ready to dig up and divide?


----------



## barls (15/3/09)

heres my last harvest picked today


----------



## Dr Gonzo (19/3/09)

Well im pretty happy with this years harvest.
450g Goldings & 180g Chinook.
About 4 times as much as i got last year.


----------



## Bizier (19/3/09)

Ahh, see Gonzo sleeps with his hops too. It is not just me.


----------



## Steve (19/3/09)

Bizier said:


> Ahh, see Gonzo sleeps with his hops too. It is not just me.




At least you dont iron them :lol: 

Thats a good crop.

Edit...(tip) open the bags up slightly and with the palm of your hand squeeze as much air out as possible and then re-seal them


----------



## Mantis (19/3/09)

Bizier said:


> Ahh, see Gonzo sleeps with his hops too. It is not just me.



Yeah, well there might be something in this sleeping with hops thing. If I get enough next year I will try it and see :icon_cheers:


----------



## newguy (20/3/09)

Not too impressive yet, but in about 6 months they should be. My rhizomes just arrived from the states today and I'm pretty excited. If all goes according to plan, parts of the house will disappear behind hop vines.

Top row, L-R: Fuggle, Golding, Willamette, Sterling.
Bottom row, L-R: Cascade, Centennial, Hallertauer, Mt. Hood.


----------



## fraser_john (24/3/09)

Drying is complete.

From left to right, 45gms Cascade, 50gms Cascade, 30gms Goldings and 40gms Goldings.


----------



## anc001 (28/3/09)

I picked about 60 grams of quite dry papery Pride of Boston today, about 10-20% of the total crop.





Has anyone used their hops fresh in a brew?, rather than drying them first, I was hoping to do this with the main harvest for a real special hoppy brew.
I'm expecting about 200-300gms fresh, which should be about right for a real hoppy brew...


----------



## Bizier (28/3/09)

I used a small amout of fesh Hersbruker in an old ale I bottled recently.

I have an APA on the go that I am going to throw my fresh (frozen) Columbus into as a (wet) dry hop.

I am more interested in the properties of wet hops than drying them, it is the only thing that you can't get commercially. I am freezing my entire crop.


----------



## Bizier (2/4/09)

Update: Picked all hops. Was lucky as I got it off just as the first few drops of rain started to fall... I think all the rain would have washed off a few points of AA%

Got about 800g wet off both POR and Cluster, and about 1kg wet of Chinook. All are vac-packed and frozen wet.

I saw this this morning on the Grow Hops Yahoo Group and thought I'd share. It follows suit with info from Ralph Olson not to trim bines back at the end of the season until they have drawn all of the sap back into the rhizome. I wouls even go so far as to say that you could even give it a good last hit of fertiliser after harvesting to pump a bit more out of the foliage and root system.



> Nitrogen and potassium are both very mobile within the plant regardless of shoot age. If you graph the nitrogen uptake with plant biomass accumulation you'll find that the slope starts shallow in April/May steepens during june and really takes off, almost vertical during mid June and July. It tapers off again in late July and August. Potassium follows a similar slope but not as steep. Granted, N is required for general biomass development, but much of the compounds in the flower development are heavily N dependent. Too much N after flower development will result in vegetative bolting of the axial buds within the cone...looks like another shoot growing out of the flower. Water uptake follows a very similar slope.
> 
> Think about it from the plant's point-of-view...it doesn't stop photosynthesizing after cone set. Studies have shown that bines allowed to stand instead of being removed for harvest can produce up to 30% more yield and alpha the following season. 6-8 more weeks of carbohydrate partitioning and storage for spring...


----------



## afromaiko (2/4/09)

I dried my harvest and put them into zip locks bags but they started smelling like lawn clippings. Is there a better way to store them? Currently I have the rest (also dried) just sitting in a paper bag, don't know if this is bad or not.


----------



## Bizier (2/4/09)

Always store hops in freezer if possible, and with as little exposure to oxygen as possible. If you keg, I would suggest purging your bags with C02 first as well.

I got a Sunbeam vac sealer. There are also a few vacuum "foodsaver" sealers out there from Aldi and other off brands.
I noticed that there was a full $50 difference between Big W ($130) and Kmart ($180) for my exact model. It is a PITA that I got a 20cm model though, as the aftermarket bags I got are just a couple of mm too big and I have to cut the corner off and seal that, and then seal the main gap in a second pass.


----------



## afromaiko (2/4/09)

I store my bought hops in the freezer, but was reading another thread on here where some guy was growing his own and trying to sell it and everyone was saying not to store them in the freezer or they go mushie or destroy the cells or something.. :unsure:


----------



## jbirbeck (2/4/09)

dried get them in the freezer.
wet - I'd say them them out as they go mushy but...I've always dried mine or used them straight off the vine


----------



## chappo1970 (2/4/09)

I hate this thread! :angry: <Greeneyed Monster Icon>


Ok guys, one soul, left knut, right leg and first born offered up for some rhizomes when available in around september this year. All in reasonable condition errr... that's a lie, possibly the soul is a little bit torn and likey to go to hell, aggates have the plumbing removed, right leg needs a knee reconstruction and first born is/maybe/high likely the Satan reincarnated. Let's talk cash huh?

How about? All reasonable cash donations to your respective brewing funds considered. :icon_cheers:


----------



## raven19 (2/4/09)

Chappo said:


> I hate this thread! :angry: <Greeneyed Monster Icon>
> 
> 
> Ok guys, one soul, left knut, right leg and first born offered up for some rhizomes when available in around september this year. All in reasonable condition errr... that's a lie, possibly the soul is a little bit torn and likey to go to hell, aggates have the plumbing removed, right leg needs a knee reconstruction and first born is/maybe/high likely the Satan reincarnated. Let's talk cash huh?
> ...



I dare say with more and more of us growing our own, there should be plenty of cuttings and rhizomes around in a handful of months. I was able to source some small plants in exchange for HB mid to late last year.

I am jealous too - I have a few 1st year plants in pots (no flowers this year though), need to get them in the ground for some decent growth next season...


----------



## chappo1970 (2/4/09)

I look at it like this guys. When I cook good fresh food with good fresh ingredients like out of my veggie patch and herb garden the taste's, aroma's and flavour difference is huge! Flavours and aroma's pop out and slap you in the face. So I imagine fresh plump hops would have a reasonably similar in effect to my brews :icon_drool2:


----------



## mckenry (2/4/09)

Bizier said:


> I am going to throw my fresh (frozen) Columbus into as a (wet) dry hop.



I love the way you put this. Double contradiction, yet right at the same time.


----------



## Bizier (2/4/09)

mckenry said:


> I love the way you put this. Double contradiction, yet right at the same time.



Bah!
"I am going to throw my recently frozen Columbus, unboiled, into a brew, post fermentation"


----------



## PryorBrewing (2/4/09)

newguy said:


> View attachment 25539
> 
> 
> Not too impressive yet, but in about 6 months they should be. My rhizomes just arrived from the states today and I'm pretty excited. If all goes according to plan, parts of the house will disappear behind hop vines.
> ...




Hey Mate were did you buy yours from in the states ??? Is there no problem getting into Australia ?? i saw a site in the usa but didnt know if they would send them to aus


----------



## gap (2/4/09)

PryorBrewing said:


> Hey Mate were did you buy yours from in the states ??? Is there no problem getting into Australia ?? i saw a site in the usa but didnt know if they would send them to aus


newguy is in Canada not Australia.


----------



## Smashin (2/4/09)

Woolven st brewery harvest is finally in. Been on a shutdown so haven't been able to pick on time I had left the cascade, goldings and perle a bit too long should still be useful if only as bittering.

I managed to get these dried weights:
Goldings - 524g
Cascade - 252g
Tettnanger - 42g
Hallurtau - 22g
Perle - 573g
Hersbrucker - 374g
--------------------
total 1787g

well that certainly paid the rhizomes off in the first year, cant wait for a bigger crop next year.




drying



50g Packs - will repack when i get my vacuum sealer.



Perle



near to far (Goldings, Herbrucker, Perle, Tettnanger, Cascade, Hallurtau)


----------

